# PowerBuilding Journal Part 1



## Andalite (Jan 16, 2007)

hi everyone

i posted my injuries on here a while ago. incase y'all missed the thread, here is the link: http://www.bodybuilding.net/open-conversation/bye-bye-everyone-4518.html

now, i started my training today...

this is the basic routine outline. special thanks to *Eric* for guiding me once again. of course as a DISCLAIMER: everything here is mine and i have chosen what to do so no bashing Eric. not that he cant handle it, but i dont want it. 

moving on, this is the program:

*Monday - Heavy Day*
Squats 5x5
Bench 5x5
Rows 5x5

*Wednesday - Light Day*
Squats 2-3x5 @ 75% of Monday
Military Press 3x5
Deadlift 1x5

*Friday - Medium Day*
Squats - work upto a heavy 5 rep set which may or may not be a PR
Bench - work upto a heavy 3 rep set which may or may not be a PR
Pull-Ups 3 sets to failure

this is the program..

i will officially begin this program come Monday the 15th of January.

i have not worked out for the last month and i am noticibly weaker than before. also, because of my shoulder injury my hand position on the squat needs to be worked on so as to have my elbows pointed straight down.

therefore, i plan on starting really light on squats and working my way up. 

i hope by the end of 4 months i am able to reach where i used to be. i know the path before me is going to test my mental strength and my determination and with your help i hope i can achieve my goals.

peace

Andalite


----------



## Andalite (Jan 16, 2007)

Week 1 - Monday - HEAVY Day

*The Basic Lifts:*
*Olympic Squats 5 x 5*
TT --->>> 185 lbs

*Flat Bench Press 5 x 5*
TT --->>> 140 lbs

*JS Rows 5 x 5*
TT --->>> 135 lbs

*TOTAL POUNDAGE*
TT --->>> 11,500 lbs​ *The Accessory Lifts:*
*Standing situps with lat machine*
TT --->>> 40 lbs @ 5 x 15

*Reverse Hyperextensions*
TT --->>> 25 lbs @ 1 x 15​ *Diet:*
10:40 am --->>> BBQ Chicken
2:00 pm --->>> Sushi
4:00 pm --->>> 3 scoops weightgainer
6:30 pm --->>> 2 scoops whey (pre-workout)
8:00 pm --->>> 2 scoops weightgainer
9:00 pm --->>> grilled chicken sandwich w/ large fries + coke
11:30 pm --->>> salad​ *Overall Impression:*
good workout. felt pretty strong. woke up because of a nightmare last night at 5:30 am and i havent been able to sleep since. im gonna crash early tonight (that means before 2:00 am).

its like 28F out here and for someone like me who is used to Bombay's 85s this is FREEEZING cold...damn depressing really...

as for the workout: it was decent. im still new to the benching but i guess ill get better with practice. js rows were a little difficult but i think ill manage.

on the whole it was a good day - except for the nightmare​


----------



## ironman512 (Jan 16, 2007)

good with the rehab bro


----------



## Andalite (Jan 16, 2007)

thanks a ton


----------



## DOMS (Jan 16, 2007)

What does "TT --->>> 40 lbs @ 5 x 15" mean?  Are you doing 15 sets on a "heavy" day?


----------



## Andalite (Jan 16, 2007)

oh sorry i didnt explain. 

TT = This Time

40 lbs @ 5 x 15 means i did 5 sets each of 15 reps with 40 lbs per set.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 16, 2007)

Andalite said:


> oh sorry i didnt explain.
> 
> TT = This Time
> 
> 40 lbs @ 5 x 15 means i did 5 sets each of 15 reps with 40 lbs per set.



You should drop the 'TT'.

You notation is ambigous.  Try reps @ weight x sets.

The color and indenting are nice touches, but the make your entry busy and hard to read (especially for an idiot savant like me).

What's your body weight?


----------



## Andalite (Jan 16, 2007)

DOMS said:


> You should drop the 'TT'.



no, i cant drop the TT because next time when i lift today's TT will become LT = last time. it is the best way for me to know if i have made any short term progress or not. to look at long term practice ill have to read the whole journal from the first post. and progressing for me is the key.



> You notation is ambigous.  Try reps @ weight x sets.



dude, THAT is abbiguous. next time ill just write:

40 lbs @ 5 sets x 15 reps



> The color and indenting are nice touches, but the make your entry busy and hard to read (especially for an idiot savant like me).



lol...



> What's your body weight?



180 at the moment.

before this i was doing DC Training for 4 months and i went from 165 to 180. i dunno how much is clean, but if u want to check my progress pm me and ill send u the link to my journal on www.intensemuscle.com

thanks a ton for dropping by. please visit my journal on a regular basis. 

thanks again


----------



## Double D (Jan 17, 2007)

Solid workout. I shall be following along and as you know adding what I think is total bs. Nice to have ya aboard.


----------



## Andalite (Jan 17, 2007)

Double D said:


> Solid workout. I shall be following along and as you know adding what I think is total bs. Nice to have ya aboard.



whatdya mean adding what u think is total BS??? fuck u...if u have something on ur mind, please put it down bro..u know i respect ur opinions...!


----------



## Double D (Jan 17, 2007)

You getting plenty of efa's in your diet? I saw your last meal was salad, you ought to have some almonds with it. You know almonds increase testosterone?!?!


----------



## Andalite (Jan 17, 2007)

Double D said:


> You getting plenty of efa's in your diet? I saw your last meal was salad, you ought to have some almonds with it. You know almonds increase testosterone?!?!


hmm....i had no clue....im a college student living on a very tight budget...if my campus cafeteria has almonds ill have them for sure tonight


----------



## Double D (Jan 17, 2007)

If not almonds then some type of nuts, but almonds are best. Each meal other than your post of pre workout meals should have some type of efa's in it. efa's=mostly nuts and oils. Olive being the best imo. Obvioulsy my favorite nut is almonds.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 17, 2007)

Hey we are about the same weight! Good luck with your program Andalite. I agree 100% with D healthy fats and fats in general are a must. Fuck trans fats. Btw i think the best nuts are walnuts since they have a decent amount of ALA in them which can help with insulin sensitivity.


----------



## Andalite (Jan 17, 2007)

Week 1 - Wednesday - LIGHT Day

*The Basic Lifts:*

*Olympic Squats 3 x 5*
TT --->>> 145 lbs

*Military Press 2 x 5, 1 x 10*
TT --->>> 105 lbs , 65 lbs

*Deadlifts 1 x 5*
TT --->>> 225 lbs

*TOTAL POUNDAGE*
TT --->>> 5000 lbs​
*The Accessory Lifts:*

*Plate Side Bends*
TT --->>> 25 lbs per hand @ 2 sets x 15 reps

*Sit-Ups*
TT --->>> BW @ 2 sets x 25 reps

*Flat Leg Raises*
TT --->>> BW @ 1 set x 15 reps​
*Diet:*

10:40 am --->>> 1 scoop weightgainer + 1/2 hershey's chocolate (i couldnt resist)
2:00 pm --->>> HUGE amounts of nachos with cheese, black beans and jalapeneos
5:00 pm --->>> 1 scoops weightgainer (pre-workout) with banana
5:10 pm --->>> 3 BCAA pills
7:15 pm --->>> 2 sccops whey + 1 BCAA pill
8:00 pm --->>> sushi
9:30 pm --->>> sushi
11:30 pm --->>> salad​
*Overall Impression:*

im happy. it  was a good workout. im glad im focussing more on abs and lower back. im also doing all my rehab work as planned and after my workout im doing stretches for quads, hams and back dc style. because of my shoulder i cant do fascia stretches for my chest so im doing dynamic stretches instead. i still need to get that approved by my doc because i forgot to ask her about the stretching so im a bit cautious with these at the moment...

as for the workout: im happy with squats. legs are sore, but 145 was not too difficult at all. military was a bit hard. probably because of my shoulder problem. deadlifts are ok. i know its a huge step down from 315, but i plan on increasing these by 20 lbs till i hit 315 after which the good old 5 lbs increments 

good session i think​


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 17, 2007)

Some nice over head pressing Andalite. Seems like every one who lifts eventually has shoulder problems.


----------



## Andalite (Jan 17, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Some nice over head pressing Andalite. Seems like every one who lifts eventually has shoulder problems.



i was born with weak shoulders. by lifting i actually helped strengthen my muscles.

it was the 4 hours of judo per week plus 6 hours of squash plus 3 hours of swimming ALONG with 7 hours of gym per week which fucked me. i should never have done any of those other activitied so religiously.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 18, 2007)

That does seem like alot any reason why you did so much.


----------



## Andalite (Jan 18, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> That does seem like alot any reason why you did so much.



well, i love martial arts. so that accounts for judo. as for swimming: i am at peace in the water. as for squash: i took it up because i got the opportunity to train with india's #2 ranking national level squash player...for free...so well...couldnt resist...

i was a brash 16 year old when i did all of this shit....


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 19, 2007)

Andalite said:


> well, i love martial arts. so that accounts for judo. as for swimming: i am at peace in the water. as for squash: i took it up because i got the opportunity to train with india's #2 ranking national level squash player...for free...so well...couldnt resist...
> 
> i was a brash 16 year old when i did all of this shit....



I know what you mean i did some stupid shit last year. 15 rep squats, gaining 3 pounds a week,DC,ignored my lats,..... a lot of stuff lol.


----------



## Andalite (Jan 19, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> I know what you mean i did some stupid shit last year. 15 rep squats, gaining 3 pounds a week,DC,ignored my lats,..... a lot of stuff lol.



DC was the best thing i ever did. i went from 165 to 180 in 14 weeks. it was worth it in every way.

but buying practical programming by mark rippetoe changed my goal in life. hence i am now a 5x5 trainee


----------



## Andalite (Jan 19, 2007)

Week 1 - Friday - MEDIUM Day

*The Basic Lifts:*

*Olympic Squats*

_Warm-Ups:_
free-hand front squats: BW x 25
regular squats: barbell x 15, 135x5, 185x1, 225x1​
_Work Sets:_
245 lbs x 1 rep
265 lbs x 1 rep
275 lbs x 1 rep
185 lbs x 10 reps​
*Flat Bench Press*

_Warm-Ups:_
bar x 15
135 x 5
155 x 2

_Work Sets:_
185 lbs x 2 reps
165 lbs x 1 rep x 5 sets
135 lbs x 6 reps​

*Pull-Ups 3 x failure*
TT --->>> 5 + 4 + 3 = 12
LT --->>> 3 + 3 + 3 = 9

*TOTAL POUNDAGE*
TT --->>> 6615 lbs
LT --->>> 4400 lbs​
*The Accessory Lifts:*

*Sit-Ups*
TT --->>> BW @ 3 sets x 15 reps

*Cable Pull-Throughs*
TT --->>> 17.5 @ 1 sets x 15 reps

*Reverse Hyperextensions*
TT --->>> 25 lbs @ 1 set x 10 reps​
*Diet:*

9:40 am --->>> 1 scoop weightgainer + 1/2 hershey's chocolate (i couldnt resist again)
2:00 pm --->>> LOTS of chineese. my stomach was bloated. 
5:15 pm --->>> 1 scoops weightgainer (pre-workout) with banana
5:45 pm --->>> 3 BCAA pills
7:15 pm --->>> 2 sccops whey + 1 BCAA pill
8:00 pm --->>> large chicken grilled sanwhich with lots of fries and coke​
*Overall Impression:*

ok today was a good session. my oly squats were fantastic and i am so damn happy to know that my strength is returning. 275 x 1 was a masterpiece. i wish my gym wasnt so crowdned with the frat boys and the football team that i could have taken a video...i met an interesting dude today (i knwo that sounds gay but ill explain later)

diet was ok....im just trying to eat as much as i economically can....my weight however has gone from 182 to 180...thats ok really...im just making an observation...im not here to bulk/cut on this program. i dont want to confuse goals: i am eating to lift heavy. period. what happens happens.

ok so i met this dude today at the gym.....ive seen him plenty of times before and we usually just nod to each other a hi...he's like 5'10 200+ lbs and im 5'7 @ 180...so yeah: he's massive compared to me....well, he was doing safey bar low box squats with 4 plates on each side (aka 425 lbs) for reps and i happened to notice because apart from him and me everyone was ebnch pressing with 135 lbs (yes thats why Trinity has a D3 football team) and i needed a spot for my bench....so i ask him to help me out coz he seems to know what he's doing....

ok so he walks over and helps me with the 185. then we begin talking (coz im a really friendsly guy - and thats not meant in a gay way) and i learn that he's been lifting for the last 9 years (he's 26 years old) and he just graduated with a degree in weightlifting/exercise (put some technically correct word here coz i don remember his exact words) and he's a certified powerlifting coach who works with UT SA....well, he asked me if i wanted any tips in bench pressing and i was like hell yeah coz my bench sucks balls.

so he gave me the following tips:
1.) lower back MUST be tight (i knew this one)
2.) he likes to press against the sides of the powercage while he's lying down so that his shoulder blades retract fully (i didnt know this part)
3.) when he grips the bar his goal is to pull it apart. this is difficult to explain i words but ill try. the deal is to push outwards while gripping the bar tight. 
4.) not to descend after clearing it right away (i read this right now in kethnaab's rippetoe FAQ)

well, these tips were just great and i am so fucking happy that i have finally learnt how to bench correctly. so i used his princples and i did the 5 singles on the flat bench with 165...easy as hell....i could have easily pulled off a 3x5 with that weight but i refrained because i have no intention of increasing my poundage today and reduce it next week lol...

so i know this is anti-climatic for some of u who would have loved to rib me on this  but bottom line is: i learnt how to bench press correctly  and that is something pretty big for me considering i have a 1RM of less than 200 with a Deadlift 1rm of 365 and oly squat of 300. 

oh, and after my workout i spoek to him for a few minutes on different techniqes and i took a shot in the dark and told him that by the looks of his exercise selection of today id say he was doing Westside...well, he laughed and said he was on Westside...so guys: i guess reading all those articles on www.westside-barbell.com finally paid off...

the only sad thing about this is that the whole fucking gym was so full today that i couldnt video tape my lifts...oh well, next week and those who will get the pm with the links know urselves so no probs there 

peace​


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 19, 2007)

Glad to have ya on board BRother Andalite!!! Sorry to hear of your injury, Best Wishes on the re-hab too!!! Nice, VERY nice progression so far, Interesting routine, I'm followin along if ya don't mind!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 19, 2007)

Some nice singles on the squats buddy. Im impressed with the chins could you always chin or did you work up? Howd the reverse hypers feel?


----------



## Andalite (Jan 19, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Glad to have ya on board BRother Andalite!!! Sorry to hear of your injury, Best Wishes on the re-hab too!!!



thanks dude  its good to be here... i like this board....its changed a lot since 8 months ago when i first came here and didnt like the BS going around...



			
				Archangel said:
			
		

> Nice, VERY nice progression so far



thanks. i give full credit to my mate Eric and to Mark Rippetoe for his awesome book. 



			
				Archangel said:
			
		

> Interesting routine, I'm followin along if ya don't mind!!!



please....hop on....i havent been taking any vids coz im only on week 1 but by next week ill  start posting vids of my small ass lifts 

thanks for subscribing...its great to have u on board



			
				Brutus_G said:
			
		

> Some nice singles on the squats buddy.



thanks mate  im happy...i couldve bumped up the load by another 25 lbs easy...but i dont want to get too far ahead of myself in week 1 itself if u know what i mean...

and next week vids are coming for sure



			
				Brutus_G said:
			
		

> Im impressed with the chins could you always chin or did you work up?



1.) im not doing chins. im doing pull-ups. chins are easy. pull-ups arent  (im glorifying myself hahha  )

2.) im doing them for the first time in my life and they are fucking hard!



			
				Brutus_G said:
			
		

> Howd the reverse hypers feel?



very taxing....even more so since i did them right after pull throughs.


----------



## Andalite (Jan 20, 2007)

i saw *Babel* today and it was beyond fantastic.....i loved the film.

this year, if i have to put my top 3 movies i would place them (i am rating them out of 5):
1.) blood diamond - 4.5
2.) the departed - 4.0
3.) babel - 3.5

ive probably forgotten some movies (i am a HUGE movie buff) but ill be adding them in later...

right now, if i have to choose a movie for the oscars im gonna go with blood diamond for sure. ive heard a lot of good stuff about children of men but i havent gone to see it because somehow the name is turning me off lol


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 21, 2007)

My favorite movies in no order

Fight club
13th warrior
Queen of the damned
Bruce almighty
The one
God father (the first one)
Transporter (first one)
That's all i can think of right now ,but i got more.


----------



## Andalite (Jan 21, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> My favorite movies in no order
> 
> Fight club
> 13th warrior
> ...



from ur list the one's which i dont like enough to put as my BEST movies of all time are:
1.) queen of the damned
2.) brude almighty
3.) he one
4.) transporter (all of them suck)

other than that ur list is good


----------



## Andalite (Jan 21, 2007)

i just realized: B_G: this was my list for movies in 2006-2007-ish....not my FAVOURITE movies of all time!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 21, 2007)

Andalite said:


> from ur list the one's which i dont like enough to put as my BEST movies of all time are:
> 1.) queen of the damned
> 2.) brude almighty
> 3.) he one
> ...



LOL so what that leaves like 4. So what are your all time favorites?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 21, 2007)

Andalite said:


> i just realized: B_G: this was my list for movies in 2006-2007-ish....not my FAVOURITE movies of all time!



I would prefer if you didn't call me B_G.















I like B_J better lol.


----------



## Andalite (Jan 21, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> LOL so what that leaves like 4. So what are your all time favorites?



blood diamond
the godfather trilogy
crash
munich
the departed
the untouchables
the good fellas
donny basco
scarface
bad boys parts 1 and 2
babel

and the alltime worst film ever made which i regret both seeing and draggin my gf to see: broke back mountain


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 21, 2007)

All time worst film i've seen was Lost in translation.<jesus it sucked.


----------



## Andalite (Jan 21, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> All time worst film i've seen was Lost in translation.<jesus it sucked.



i havent seen it....lucky me


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 22, 2007)

Havn't seen Babel, whats it about??? My favs are:

1. Excalibur
2. King Arthur
3. Rockstar
4. ALL Rockys (I'm addicted like crack, LOL)
5. Troy
6. A Knights Tale

REALLY lookin forward to 300!!!


----------



## Andalite (Jan 22, 2007)

Archangel said:


> REALLY lookin forward to 300!!!



HELL YEAH!!!

btw: if u want the trailer in an mp3 format, pm me ur email addy and ill send it to u. i love it coz it really psych's me up before a big lift.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 22, 2007)

*THIS IS SPARTA!!!*


----------



## fufu (Jan 22, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> All time worst film i've seen was Lost in translation.<jesus it sucked.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 22, 2007)

fufu said:


>



I still love you fufu!


----------



## Andalite (Jan 22, 2007)

Archangel said:


> *THIS IS SPARTA!!!*





oh, and i have the title sound track too....the song by nine inch nails....

just pm me ur email address and ill send the song to u.

wait, am i repeating myself?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 22, 2007)

Andalite said:


> oh, and i have the title sound track too....the song by nine inch nails....
> 
> just pm me ur email address and ill send the song to u.
> 
> wait, am i repeating myself?



Shit i wanna see that movie!


----------



## Andalite (Jan 22, 2007)

Week 2 - Monday - HEAVY Day

*The Basic Lifts:*

*Olympic Squats 5 x 5*
TT --->>> 190 lbs
LT --->>> 185 lbs

*Flat Bench Press 5 x 5*
TT --->>> 145 lbs
LT --->>> 140 lbs

*JS Rows 5 x 5*
TT --->>> 140 lbs
LT --->>> 135 lbs

*TOTAL POUNDAGE*
TT --->>> 11, 875 lbs
LT --->>> 11,500 lbs​
*The Accessory Lifts:*

*Standing situps with lat machine*
TT --->>> 60 lbs @ 4 sets x 10 reps
LT --->>> 40 lbs @ 5 sets x 15 reps

*Flat Crunches*
TT --->>> BW @ 2 sets x 15 reps
LT --->>> n/a

*Reverse Hyperextensions*
TT --->>> 25 lbs @ 2 sets x 12 reps
LT --->>> 25 lbs @ 1 set x 15 reps​
*Diet:*

10:40 am --->>> coffee + 2 baegels
2:00 pm --->>> chinese
5:30 pm --->>> 2 scoops whey (pre-workout) + 3 BCAAs +  banana
8:00 pm --->>> 2 scoops weightgainer + 1 BCAA
9:00 pm --->>> grilled chicken sandwich w/ large fries + coke
11:30 pm --->>> salad + weightgainer​
*Overall Impression:*

tiring workout.....i would rate it as good....

squats were perfect. i think i have finally gotten into the groove of squats again and i am very happy about that  very slow and controlled reps

bench press was ok. i havent been doing my rehab work in the last 4 days because im waiting for my therabands to arrive. and i think friday's overdoing it of 5 singles with 165 may have lead to this. but i needed no spot nor was i close to failure at any point (2-3 reps shy)...i am happy i am able to bench correctly finally...i have read in numerous journals just how technical the deadlift is and i am glad things are working out...

JS Rows are a bitch. i honestly hate this movement. its like my body is not built for this....and i cant even go back to yates rows because ive been trying so damn hard to do js rows i dont even remember how to do yates rows....but my form wasnt 100% on the spot. it was around 90-95%...

next week i am going to be putting up videos of all my 3 lifts via pm's.....i wish i could have taken them this time (i tured up at the gym with the camera and all) but the whole darn football team was in there and it was WAY too crowded....

the workout took a bit long though. 50 minutes with the big 3 and then i was halfway out of the door when my conscience begged me to do all the accessory stuff....damn i hate abs...but i managed to go through all of that with dedication atleast....

i am happy and looking forward to my day of rest tomorrow 

ps: TT means This Time and LT means Last Time
​


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 22, 2007)

Excellent improvement Brother Andalite, keep it up!!! Lookin forward to seein some vids my friend!!!


----------



## Andalite (Jan 22, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Excellent improvement Brother Andalite, keep it up!!! Lookin forward to seein some vids my friend!!!



definitely!  im gonna change the time i go to the gym...ill go later at around 8 pm when the gym is more empty....or if its crowded another time im gonna say fuck it and just take the damn video in front of all the 405 lbs 1/4 squatters


----------



## Double D (Jan 23, 2007)

I like squatting 600 for a 1/4 squat, haha. Makes me feel massive.


----------



## Andalite (Jan 23, 2007)

Double D said:


> I like squatting 600 for a 1/4 squat, haha. Makes me feel massive.



dillusionist!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 23, 2007)

Double D said:


> I like squatting 600 for a 1/4 squat, haha. Makes me feel massive.



Shit it's true though if you 1/4 squat you can add 200 pounds onto your squat.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm liking the reverse hypers Andalite. They really seem to help the back.


----------



## Andalite (Jan 23, 2007)

^^^definitely. they're one of the best exercises ever....unfortunately i farted last time while trying to get onto it  (sounds so fucking gay, no?) 

luckily no one was around


----------



## Andalite (Jan 23, 2007)

oh, and since im so short it takes a lot of effort to get up there in a comfortable position


----------



## Andalite (Jan 23, 2007)

lol @ possible conotations of my last 2-3 posts...hahha.... :lmao:


----------



## Double D (Jan 23, 2007)

Well my 1rm is about 440-450 so I could probably 1/4 squat 600.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 23, 2007)

Andalite said:


> ^^^definitely. they're one of the best exercises ever....unfortunately i farted last time while trying to get onto it  (sounds so fucking gay, no?)
> 
> luckily no one was around



It's happend to me while doing them to. They really bust my balls.


----------



## Andalite (Jan 23, 2007)

^^^ unfortunately, i agree with u there...u have to be careful of the family jewels 



			
				Doubel D said:
			
		

> Well my 1rm is about 440-450 so I could probably 1/4 squat 600.



lucky u!   hehe


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 23, 2007)

Where are the vids??? LOL!!! Best Wishes Brother Andalite!!!


----------



## Andalite (Jan 23, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Where are the vids??? LOL!!! Best Wishes Brother Andalite!!!



its not wednesday as yet


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 24, 2007)

Andalite said:


> its not wednesday as yet



Come on make with the vids.


----------



## Andalite (Jan 24, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Come on make with the vids.



i will be leaving to workout in 15 minutes.....so the vids will be up in 3 hours max


----------



## Double D (Jan 24, 2007)

I'll be here.


----------



## Andalite (Jan 24, 2007)

so am i damnit!!! i am so lazy to drag my ass to the gym right now....oh well, i gotta do what i gotta do...


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 24, 2007)

Westside is all about instinctive training and i love it. Maybe you shouldn't lift if you don't feel it today.


----------



## Andalite (Jan 24, 2007)

Week 2 - Wednesday - LIGHT Day

*The Basic Lifts:*

*Olympic Squats 3 x 5*
TT --->>> 150 lbs
LT --->>> 145 lbs

*Military Press 2 x 5, 1 x 10*
TT --->>> 110 lbs, 70 lbs
LT --->>> 105 lbs , 65 lbs

*Deadlifts 1 x 5*
TT --->>> 275 lbs
LT --->>> 225 lbs

*TOTAL POUNDAGE*
TT --->>> 5425
LT --->>> 5000 lbs​
*The Accessory Lifts:*

*Plate Side Bends*
TT --->>> 25 lbs per hand @ 2 sets x 20 reps
LT --->>> 25 lbs per hand @ 2 sets x 15 reps

*Sit-Ups*
TT --->>> BW @ 2 sets x 25 reps
LT --->>> BW @ 2 sets x 25 reps

*Flat Leg Raises*
TT --->>> BW @ 1 set x 20 reps
LT --->>> BW @ 1 set of 15 reps​
*Diet:*

10:40 am --->>> 1 scoop weightgainer 
2:00 pm --->>> turkey breast sandwich with sweet corn and jalapenos and a coke
5:20 pm --->>> 1 scoops weightgainer (pre-workout) with banana
5:45 pm --->>> 3 BCAA pills
8:00 pm --->>> 2 sccops whey + 1 BCAA pill
9:00 pm --->>> grilled chicken sandwich and french fries
11:30 pm --->>> protein shake with a slice of pizza​
*Overall Impression:*

good workout....felt pretty strong on the military presses.

my hams were torched after 3 sets of squats (which felt pretty easy) and thats probably why my form on my deads wasnt spot on....thats why next time i plan on doing only 2 sets of 5s for squats and im gonna carry over the 70 lbs x 10 reps military press next week too. 

it was a good workout. 

peace

*note: TT means This Time and LT means Last Time​


----------



## Andalite (Jan 24, 2007)

ok, so i promised some videos, here they are:

Military Press: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rqOy3jfqVow

Deadlifts: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nnJupr77RlE

note: my hams were torched so dont kick my ass about the deadlifts.

secondly: i don want an ebattle here on proper form. if any of y'all have anything to say which is for me to improve my form, please pm me what u have to say. do not post it here. however, if u want to encourage me and say cool, please DO SO!!!


----------



## Double D (Jan 24, 2007)

I cant watch those damn things at work, son of a bitch! Damn web sense blocked me. 

We need to do some discussing about your diet. Training looks good, but this diet needs some cleaning up.


----------



## Andalite (Jan 24, 2007)

Double D said:


> I cant watch those damn things at work, son of a bitch! Damn web sense blocked me.
> 
> We need to do some discussing about your diet. Training looks good, but this diet needs some cleaning up.



please do sir. im all ears and ill try and help u help me out. i  am a college student on a tight budget. however, can we conduct this conversation via pm please?

Andalite

ps: thanks a ton for offering to help me regarding my diet.


----------



## Double D (Jan 24, 2007)

Its just depending on what you can get. Can you get nuts, milk, fruits, veggies, meats? What are you an ecto I assume? Whats your daily caloric maintenence level? These are good starters. A few people who have really helped me with this are; Jodi (shes brilliant), Tom, Brutus, Emma (shes brilliant as well), and Iain. excellent sources for diet as well. but I know the majority of things that would help clean it up.


----------



## Andalite (Jan 24, 2007)

Double D said:


> Can you get nuts, milk, fruits, veggies, meats?



i can get milk, fruits, veggies and meats. i cant get nuts (per se).



> What are you an ecto I assume?



i dunno what i am....ive never bothered



> Whats your daily caloric maintenence level?



i have never counted. 

----x----

thanks for helping me out D. i appreciate it greatly.


----------



## Double D (Jan 24, 2007)

Well check this out, do you gain bodyfat easily? Do you gain muscle easily? This will tell what your type is.

I am hopeing you can get some fish oil, flax oil, some type of nuts; atleast something for some essential fatty acids. Heres what I want you to do. Keep track of all of your food intake for the next 2 weeks. Keep track of your weight and see if it goes up or down during that time. This will help tell around about what your maintenece levels are. I wish you could keep a bf check to, but I doubt that huh?


----------



## Andalite (Jan 24, 2007)

Double D said:


> Well check this out, do you gain bodyfat easily? Do you gain muscle easily? This will tell what your type is.



i dont gain fat easily at all.....muscle takes time to gain and to lose....



> I am hopeing you can get some fish oil, flax oil, some type of nuts; atleast something for some essential fatty acids.



well, i can order for fish oil supps soon if u want..



> Keep track of all of your food intake for the next 2 weeks. Keep track of your weight and see if it goes up or down during that time. This will help tell around about what your maintenece levels are. I wish you could keep a bf check to, but I doubt that huh?



ok ill keep a note here itself what i eat every day.....no, i cant keep check of my bf unfortunately...

thanks again

Sentinel


----------



## Double D (Jan 24, 2007)

Then you are more than likely an ectomorph. Which is good and bad, you dont put on fat, but you have a hard time with muscle. We can work with this. As far as the fish oil, its always a good idea to pick some up, along with some olive oil, and some almonds.


----------



## Andalite (Jan 24, 2007)

Double D said:


> Then you are more than likely an ectomorph. Which is good and bad, you dont put on fat, but you have a hard time with muscle.



i dont put on fat, but i put on muscle faster than i put on fat and i lose muscle a lot slower than i lose the fat. are u getting me?



> We can work with this. As far as the fish oil, its always a good idea to pick some up, along with some olive oil, and some almonds.



so should i buy the fish oil which is there at bb.com? or even true-protein. basic point is, if i am buying from bb.com, which is the best from this lost (economically): http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/fish.html 

or do u feel this is better: http://www.trueprotein.com/Product_Details.aspx?cid=24&pid=82

or is this eve better: http://www.allthewhey.com/EssentialFats/fishoil.htm

thanks once again D

Andalite


----------



## Double D (Jan 24, 2007)

This board has something called essence. Its a combo of all the omegas you need. Pick those up they should be very good.

Take a look into Jodi's journal, look at her diet, its truely amazing!!!!


----------



## Double D (Jan 24, 2007)

I am leaving for the night we will talk more later. Have a good night.


----------



## Double D (Jan 24, 2007)

Sorry not gone yet;

but you do realize you need to eat a gram of protein per lb. of bodyweight? This is always a good starter. You seem to be eating 5-6 meals a day, which is excellent. Drinking plenty of water? Taking a multi vitamin? I would recommend eating no less than 5 servings of veggies a day. And around 3 servings of fruit. Is there any history of heart disease in your family?


----------



## Andalite (Jan 24, 2007)

no, no heart disease issues. and i dont have 1 gram per lbs.....since i am a follower of dc training, i have 1.5 grams per  lbs...

so that means: 180 x 1.5 = 270 grams. well, i know for a fact i usually have more than that and 60% of my protein intake is NOT from power/supps.

also, how do i buy the "essence"???

oh, and good night


----------



## Double D (Jan 24, 2007)

Go to Iron Labs on the main forum page. 

1.5 grams is fine as well. Sometimes I feel like its overkill, but better to have to much rather than not enough..

I will talk to you later, I am going home.


----------



## Andalite (Jan 24, 2007)

Double D said:


> Go to Iron Labs on the main forum page.
> 
> 1.5 grams is fine as well. Sometimes I feel like its overkill, but better to have to much rather than not enough..
> 
> I will talk to you later, I am going home.




ok dude......go home and hit the sack  

sweet dreams, good night and if i don meet u: have a great day tomorrow! 

peace

Andalite


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 25, 2007)

I agree with alot of what D said diet wise. I think your an endomorph from what i saw in that video. Veggies or fruit at every meal only 2-3 fruits a day. Oatmeal,sweet potatoes,and wholewheat pasta at first 2-3 meals of the day. Take 3-12g of epa/dha a day from fish oil.


----------



## Double D (Jan 25, 2007)

Ok so fish oils are Omega 6 correct? So what is olive oil?


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 25, 2007)

Good lookin lifts BRother Andalite!!! All good suggestions in here for your diet intake, these guys really know what they are talkin about!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 25, 2007)

Double D said:


> Ok so fish oils are Omega 3 correct? So what is olive oil?



Correct brother D.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 25, 2007)

Double D said:


> Ok so fish oils are Omega 3 correct? So what is olive oil?



Correct brother D. Olive is monounsaturated and is mostly omega6 i think.


----------



## Andalite (Jan 26, 2007)

Week 2 - Friday - MEDIUM Day

*The Basic Lifts:*

*Olympic Squats*
TT --->>> 275 lbs x 2 reps ; 185 lbs x 10 reps
LT --->>> 275 lbs x 1 rep ; 185 lbs x 10 reps

*Flat Bench Press*
TT --->>> 185 lbs x 2 reps ; 135 lbs x 6 reps
LT --->>> 185 lbs x 1 rep ; 135 lbs x 6 reps

*Pull-Ups 3 x failure*
TT --->>> 7 + 4 + 3 = 14
LT --->>> 5 + 4 + 3 = 12

*TOTAL POUNDAGE*
TT --->>> 6100 lbs
LT --->>> 5280 lbs​
*The Accessory Lifts:*

*Sit-Ups*
TT --->>> BW @ 3 sets x 15 reps
LT --->>> BW @ 3 sets x 15 reps

*Cable Pull-Throughs*
TT --->>> 17.5 lbs @ 1 set x 20 reps
 LT --->>> 17.5 lbs @ 1 sets x 15 reps

*Reverse Hyperextensions*
TT --->>> 25 lbs @ 1 set x 15 reps
LT --->>> 25 lbs @ 1 set x 10 reps​
*Diet:*

laters...​
*Overall Impression:*

ok session.....im a bit depressed (actually very very very  depressed so i dont really know how my workout is....i got the sets and reps i wanted and thats that. end of story.​


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 26, 2007)

Hey, no reason to be down, you went up in reps, and that means progression, and ANY progression is a Fantastic thing!!! Keep that chin up Brothr Andalite!!!


----------



## Double D (Jan 26, 2007)

I second that Archie.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 26, 2007)

I dont understand whats got you down?


----------



## Andalite (Jan 26, 2007)

its not the workout....the workout was good ("PERFECT" - i just spoke to my mentor right now)

im depressed because of other issues...

fuck...life was so damn good 3 days ago....


----------



## Double D (Jan 26, 2007)

If you would like to vent feel free.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 27, 2007)

Andalite said:


> its not the workout....the workout was good ("PERFECT" - i just spoke to my mentor right now)
> 
> im depressed because of other issues...
> 
> fuck...life was so damn good 3 days ago....



You know what determines your mood? YOU do no one and nothing ,but you can change your mood.


----------



## Andalite (Jan 27, 2007)

thanks guys for cheering me up.....im fine now


----------



## Andalite (Jan 29, 2007)

Week 3 - Monday - HEAVY Day

*The Basic Lifts:*

*Olympic Squats 5 x 5*
Week 3 --->>> 195 lbs
Week 2 --->>> 190 lbs
Week 1 --->>> 185 lbs

*Flat Bench Press 5 x 5*
Week 3 --->>> 150 lbs
Week 2 --->>> 145 lbs
Week 1 --->>> 140 lbs

*JS Rows 5 x 5*
Week 3 --->>> 145 lbs
Week 2 --->>> 140 lbs
Week 1 --->>> 135 lbs

*TOTAL POUNDAGE*
Week 3 --->>> 12,250 lbs
Week 2 --->>> 11,875 lbs
Week 1 --->>> 11,500 lbs​
*The Accessory Lifts:*

*Standing situps with lat machine*
Week 3 --->>> 60 lbs @ 4 sets x 12 reps
Week 2 --->>> 60 lbs @ 4 sets x 10 reps
Week 1 --->>> 40 lbs @ 5 sets x 15 reps

*Flat Crunches*
Week 3 --->>> BW @ 2 sets x 20 reps
Week 2 --->>> BW @ 2 sets x 15 reps
Week 1 --->>> n/a

*Reverse Hyperextensions*
Week 3 --->>> 30 lbs @ 2 sets x 12 reps
Week 2 --->>> 25 lbs @ 2 sets x 12 reps
Week 1 --->>> 25 lbs @ 1 set x 15 reps​
*Diet:*

11:40 am --->>> coffee + 2 baegels
2:00 pm --->>> chinese + apple (i was so full my stomach looked like i had a baby in there damnit!)
5:30 pm --->>> 2 scoops whey (pre-workout) + 3 BCAAs +  banana
8:00 pm --->>> 2 scoops weightgainer + 1 BCAA
9:00 pm --->>>  salad + weightgainer
11:30 pm --->>> grilled chicken sandwich​
*Overall Impression:*

good workout.....i have videos which if anyone wants please pm me. i taped the squats (3rd set) and bench press (3rd set)....

i ate soo much today...damn....feels good 

looking foward to wednesday...

unfortunately, i forgot to do my stretches  i was in too much of a hurry to get out for some reason....only regrets...

also, i may switch from JS Rows to simple barbell rows...lets see...
​


----------



## Double D (Jan 29, 2007)

Good lookin workout.


----------



## Andalite (Jan 29, 2007)

squat 195 x 5 --->>> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SqfcJrUlyek

bench press 150 x 5 --->>> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8asYxi80Ps


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 29, 2007)

Good lookin w/o Brother Andalite!!! I honestly think you had at least 1 if not 2 more reps on both Squats and Benches!!!


----------



## Andalite (Jan 29, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Good lookin w/o Brother Andalite!!! I honestly think you had at least 1 if not 2 more reps on both Squats and Benches!!!



dude: i had another 4 reps on bench and easily 10 on the squat.....im not training to failue though...this is 5x5 training


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 29, 2007)

Andalite said:


> dude: i had another 4 reps on bench and easily 10 on the squat.....im not training to failue though...this is 5x5 training


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 30, 2007)

I think your out benching me Andalite. More veggies in your diet bro.


----------



## Andalite (Jan 31, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> I think your out benching me Andalite. More veggies in your diet bro.



salad contains veggies...brocoli and carots atleast...

thanks


----------



## Andalite (Jan 31, 2007)

Week 3 - Wednesday - LIGHT Day

*The Basic Lifts:*

*Olympic Squats 3 x 5*
W3 --->>> 155 lbs
W2 --->>> 150 lbs
W1 --->>> 145 lbs

*Military Press 2 x 5, 1 x 10*
W3 --->>> 115 lbs, 75 lbs
W2 --->>> 110 lbs, 70 lbs
W1 --->>> 105 lbs , 65 lbs

*Deadlifts 1 x 5*
W3 --->>> 275 lbs
W2 --->>> 275 lbs
W1 --->>> 225 lbs

*TOTAL POUNDAGE*
W3 --->>> 5600 lbs
W2 --->>> 5425 lbs
W1 --->>> 5000 lbs​
*The Accessory Lifts:*

*Plate Side Bends*
W3 --->>> 25 lbs per hand @ 2 sets x 25 reps
W2 --->>> 25 lbs per hand @ 2 sets x 20 reps
W1 --->>> 25 lbs per hand @ 2 sets x 15 reps

*Sit-Ups*
W3 --->>> BW @ 2 sets x 25 reps
W2 --->>> BW @ 2 sets x 25 reps
W1 --->>> BW @ 2 sets x 25 reps

*Flat Leg Raises*
W3 --->>> BW @ 1 set x 25 reps
W2 --->>> BW @ 1 set x 20 reps
W1 --->>> BW @ 1 set x 15 reps​
*Diet:*

10:40 am --->>> 1 scoop weightgainer 
2:00 pm --->>> grilled chicken sandwich with swiss cheese and lettuce and mustard
3:00 pm --->>> single slice pizza
3:30 pm --->>> apple
5:45 pm --->>> 3 BCAA pills with banana
8:00 pm --->>> 2 sccops whey + 1 BCAA pill
9:00 pm --->>> turkey sandwich with swiss cheese and lettuce and mustard and salsa
10:30 pm --->>> salad containing lettuce, brocoli (i love brocoli), black olives (lots), egg whites, chicken, carot, beans, almonds
11:30 pm --->>> protein shake​
*Overall Impression:*

good workout...as long as the overall poundage increases im happy....

i kept the dedlift the same because i just wasnt into it today...i dunno why though..

but everything else was swell...i did not forget to stretch today hahaha ​


----------



## Double D (Feb 1, 2007)

Atleast you are gettin some veggies in there. Good job on that. Add some early as well. Diet doesnt look bad now though. What kind of protein are you having before bed? I would get you some casein before bed time if its not what our using anyways. Whey digests much to fast.


----------



## Andalite (Feb 1, 2007)

^^^thanks D, but i have a weightgainer....i dont have whey...wait, did i write whey before bed? sorry. i meant weightgainer. weightgainer ALWAYS before bed.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 1, 2007)

Andalite said:


> ^^^thanks D, but i have a weightgainer....i dont have whey...wait, did i write whey before bed? sorry. i meant weightgainer. weightgainer ALWAYS before bed.



Why are you taking a weigh gainer?


----------



## Double D (Feb 1, 2007)

No you wrote protein shake. 

Personally I wouldnt take weight gainer before bed either. Eat something like cottage cheese and nuts. Something other than a weight gainer.


----------



## Andalite (Feb 1, 2007)

ok guys...i am sorry for the confusion. i meant weightgainer. 

ill try and eat what u said but can u please tell me why weightgainer before bed is bad? (because ive been doing that since the last 8 months odd)


----------



## Double D (Feb 1, 2007)

Bad because of all the carbs and if there are sugars added then thats bad as well. Theres really nothing good that can come from carbs before bed. Best bet is fat and protein.


----------



## Andalite (Feb 1, 2007)

^^^okie dokey


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 2, 2007)

Hey andalite what can you power clean?


----------



## Andalite (Feb 2, 2007)

im not allowed to do power cleans coz of my shoulder....

but my max has been 80 kgs a few months ago (august)


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 2, 2007)

Andalite said:


> im not allowed to do power cleans coz of my shoulder....
> 
> but my max has been 80 kgs a few months ago (august)



That's a decent power clean. How long had you done them you set that PR?


----------



## Andalite (Feb 2, 2007)

^^^4 weeks


----------



## Andalite (Feb 2, 2007)

i did 80 kgs for 5 reps. to failure. on the 6th rep of course.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 2, 2007)

Andalite said:


> i did 80 kgs for 5 reps. to failure. on the 6th rep of course.



If your shoulder wasn't messed up i think you could go really far in Olympic lifting.


----------



## Andalite (Feb 2, 2007)

^^^probably....but i like PL'ing better


----------



## Andalite (Feb 2, 2007)

Week 3 - Friday - MEDIUM Day

*The Basic Lifts:*

*Olympic Squats*
W3 --->>> 275 lbs x 3 reps ; 185 lbs x 10 reps
W2 --->>> 275 lbs x 2 reps ; 185 lbs x 10 reps
W1 --->>> 275 lbs x 1 rep ; 185 lbs x 10 reps

*Flat Bench Press*
W3 --->>> 185 lbs x 3 reps ; 135 lbs x 6 reps
W2 --->>> 185 lbs x 2 reps ; 135 lbs x 6 reps
W1 --->>> 185 lbs x 1 rep ; 135 lbs x 6 reps

*Pull-Ups 3 x failure*
W3 --->>> 5 + 3 + 2 = 10
W2 --->>> 7 + 4 + 3 = 14
W1 --->>> 5 + 4 + 3 = 12

*TOTAL POUNDAGE*
W3 --->>> 5870 lbs
W2 --->>> 6100 lbs
W1 --->>> 5280 lbs​
*The Accessory Lifts:*

*Sit-Ups*
W3 --->>> BW @ 3 sets x 15 reps
W2 --->>> BW @ 3 sets x 15 reps
W1 --->>> BW @ 3 sets x 15 reps

*Cable Pull-Throughs*
W3 --->>> 40 lbs @ 1 set x 15 reps
W2 --->>> 17.5 lbs @ 1 set x 20 reps
W1 --->>> 17.5 lbs @ 1 sets x 15 reps

*Reverse Hyperextensions*
W3 --->>> 25 lbs @ 1 set x 25 reps
W2 --->>> 25 lbs @ 1 set x 15 reps
W1 --->>> 25 lbs @ 1 set x 10 reps​
*Diet:*

9:40 am : chicken sandwhich with weightgainer
11:30 am : baegels
1:45 pm : turkey burger with salad containing viggies and almonds, etc
3:45 pm : apple
5:00 pm : whey + banana + BCAAs
7:00 pm : weightgainer + BCAA
8:30 pm : tons of chicken at Popeye's ​
*Overall Impression:*

good session. the reason why my pull-ups were short today was because my bodyweight today is 182.7 lbs whereas last friday it was 179.4 lbs. so yeah: gained some weight and im fucking over the 180 lbs boundary  next goal is to reach 185 sometime soon....i guess my present diet must be good because ive not put on any fat that i can see. so from someone who is after strength but has no intention of looking bad, everything is A ok 

as for lifts: i got vids of the squat and the bench....if u want ill pm them to u...just tell me who wants and who doesnt (assuming u r not my regular subscriber) ill put them up right now but youtube takes some time to put them up because they need to verify that im not posting porn 

anyways, good session...im happy with the improvements ive made in my diet. im not getting in fats, protein (this was ALWAYS there), carbs and veggies finally....along with nuts, etc...​


----------



## Double D (Feb 2, 2007)

Meal 2 and 4 definitly need to get some protein in there. Dont care what just something. You seem to stay at a lean weight so I wouldnt be to concerned what just some type of protein around 30-50 grams.


----------



## Andalite (Feb 2, 2007)

^^^ok boss. next time i will....i was in a hurry today (its friday and its party night )


----------



## Double D (Feb 2, 2007)

So are you partying now? 

No beer for me while on my cut!!! Fuck this sucks.


----------



## Andalite (Feb 2, 2007)

^^^ naah. i just saw Freedom Writers and it was awesome....made me cry atleast thrice...


----------



## Double D (Feb 2, 2007)

Atleast your honest. Nice over to EBB to check that out, haha.


----------



## Andalite (Feb 2, 2007)

Double D said:


> Atleast your honest. Nice over to EBB to check that out, haha.



when u see it u will cry too dude,.....its DAMN touching.....really....its amazing and thats an understatement.


----------



## Andalite (Feb 2, 2007)

ok before i forget: vids:

squat 275x3: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZ7ZZKNJF2I

bench press 185x3: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4INW8FPItM

pull throughs: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L9xtVn-CbSU


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 3, 2007)

Very nice and smooth squats not to much forward lean you are def a squater.


----------



## Andalite (Feb 3, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Very nice and smooth squats not to much forward lean you are def a squater.


thanks mate


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 3, 2007)

SOLID progression Brother Andalite, gotta love that!!! Good Stuff, keep at it!!!


----------



## Andalite (Feb 3, 2007)

Archangel said:


> SOLID progression Brother Andalite, gotta love that!!! Good Stuff, keep at it!!!



haha thanks dude


----------



## Double D (Feb 4, 2007)

Cant watch em. They filtered all of the vids from work now. BASTURDS!


----------



## Andalite (Feb 4, 2007)

^^^ this ALWAYS happens to u haha


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 4, 2007)

Andalite said:


> ^^^ this ALWAYS happens to u haha



they caught him looking at porn one time.


----------



## Double D (Feb 5, 2007)

No, but they caught some co-workers doing so. FUCKERS!!!

Oh btw never caught me.


----------



## Andalite (Feb 5, 2007)

^^^ hahaha


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 5, 2007)

Andalite said:


> ^^^ hahaha



Between me and you  he was with em.


----------



## Andalite (Feb 5, 2007)

^^^ Lololol


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 5, 2007)

How goes it BRother Andalite!!!


----------



## Andalite (Feb 5, 2007)

Week 4 - Monday - HEAVY Day

*The Basic Lifts:*

*Olympic Squats 5 x 5*
W4 --->>> 200 lbs
W3 --->>> 195 lbs
W2 --->>> 190 lbs
W1 --->>> 185 lbs

*Flat Bench Press 5 x 5*
W4 --->>> 155 lbs
W3 --->>> 150 lbs
W2 --->>> 145 lbs
W1 --->>> 140 lbs

*JS Rows 5 x 5*
W4 --->>> 95 lbs
W3 --->>> 145 lbs
W2 --->>> 140 lbs
W1 --->>> 135 lbs

*TOTAL POUNDAGE*
W4 --->>> 11,250 lbs
W3 --->>> 12,250 lbs
W2 --->>> 11,875 lbs
W1 --->>> 11,500 lbs​
*The Accessory Lifts:*

*Standing situps with lat machine*
W4 --->>> 60 lbs @ 4 sets x 15 reps
W3 --->>> 60 lbs @ 4 sets x 12 reps
W2 --->>> 60 lbs @ 4 sets x 10 reps
W1 --->>> 40 lbs @ 5 sets x 15 reps

*Flat Crunches*
W4 --->>> BW @ 2 sets x 20 reps
W3 --->>> BW @ 2 sets x 20 reps
W2 --->>> BW @ 2 sets x 15 reps
W1 --->>> n/a

*Reverse Hyperextensions*
W4 --->>> 30 lbs @ 2 sets x 15 reps
W3 --->>> 30 lbs @ 2 sets x 12 reps
W2 --->>> 25 lbs @ 2 sets x 12 reps
W1 --->>> 25 lbs @ 1 set x 15 reps​
*Diet:*

11:40 am --->>> coffee + 2 baegels
2:00 pm --->>> chicken sandwich + pizza slice + apple
5:30 pm --->>> 2 scoops whey (pre-workout) + 3 BCAAs +  banana
8:00 pm --->>> 2 scoops weightgainer + 1 BCAA
9:00 pm --->>>  salad + weightgainer
11:30 pm --->>> grilled chicken sandwich​
*Overall Impression:*

good workout....ive reset my rows weight because my form on the JS Rows sucked....

but right now im happy with today;s workout...videos will be pm'ed...​


----------



## Andalite (Feb 5, 2007)

ok here are the vids i have

*Squat 200 lbs x 5 reps:* http://s81.photobucket.com/albums/j...lding Part I/?action=view&current=SQ200x5.flv

*Bench Press 155 lbs x 5 reps:* http://s81.photobucket.com/albums/j...lding Part I/?action=view&current=BP155x5.flv

both these are my last set of the 5 sets so cut me some slack if i have a little poor form....

peace


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 5, 2007)

Great w/o, excellent move on re-setting weight too, not that I know much, but I do know FORM is King, Good Stuff, and great vids too!!!

Love the vids, keep 'em comin!!!
How easy is it to post them??? I'm pretty computer stupid, so if it's complicated, forget about it, LOL!!!


----------



## Andalite (Feb 5, 2007)

Archangel said:


> I'm pretty computer stupid, so if it's complicated, forget about it, LOL!!!



its easy for me actually....

oh, and thanks for the words of encouragement


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 6, 2007)

Squats still looking smooth and sexy.


----------



## Andalite (Feb 6, 2007)

^^^ thanks...i went really deep on those but the camera angle sucks...next time im gonna do something different to get a good camera angle...


----------



## Andalite (Feb 7, 2007)

ok this is a slight update before i post my workout for today:

i am going to be changing my accessory lift order of muscles. the new list is as follows:

Monday - abs
Wednesday - back/hams
Friday - triceps, abs

here is it in more detail:

*MONDAY*
standing sit-ups on lat pull down machine
leg raises
side bends

*WEDNESDAY*
pull throughs
reverse hypers

*FRIDAY*
floor skull crushers
leg pull-ins
oblique crunches

volume will vary accordingly.

i thought this would be important incase anyone is wondering why suddnely my progression starts from week 4 instead of 1 lol

onto the workout....


----------



## Andalite (Feb 7, 2007)

Week 4 - Wednesday - LIGHT Day

*The Basic Lifts:*

*Olympic Squats 2 x 5*
W4 --->>> 160 lbs 
W3 --->>> 155 lbs (3 sets)
W2 --->>> 150 lbs (3 sets)
W1 --->>> 145 lbs (3 sets)

*Military Press 2 x 5, 1x10*
W4 --->>> 120 lbs, bar
W3 --->>> 115 lbs, 75 lbs
W2 --->>> 110 lbs, 70 lbs
W1 --->>> 105 lbs , 65 lbs

*Deadlifts 1 x 5*
W4 --->>> 280 lbs
W3 --->>> 275 lbs
W2 --->>> 275 lbs
W1 --->>> 225 lbs

*TOTAL POUNDAGE*
W4 --->>> 4,650 lbs
W3 --->>> 5,600 lbs
W2 --->>> 5,425 lbs
W1 --->>> 5,000 lbs​
*The Accessory Lifts:*

*Cable Pull Throughs*
W4 --->>> 60 lbs @ 1 set x 15 reps
W3 --->>> 40 lbs @ 1 set x 15 reps
W2 --->>> 17.5 lbs @ 1 set x 20 reps
W1 --->>> 17.5 lbs @ 1 sets x 15 reps

*Reverse Hyperextensions*
W4 --->>> 25 lbs @ 1 set x 15 reps
W3 --->>> 25 lbs @ 1 set x 25 reps
W2 --->>> 25 lbs @ 1 set x 15 reps
W1 --->>> 25 lbs @ 1 set x 10 reps​
*Diet:*

10:40 am --->>> 1 scoop weightgainer + coffee + baegels
2:00 pm --->>> grilled chicken sandwich with swiss cheese and lettuce and mustard
3:00 pm --->>> salad with lots of meat, veggies, nuts and olives
3:30 pm --->>> apple
5:45 pm --->>> 3 BCAA pills with banana
8:00 pm --->>> 2 sccops whey + 1 BCAA pill
9:00 pm --->>> turkey sandwich with swiss cheese and lettuce and mustard and salsa
10:30 pm --->>> salad containing lettuce, brocoli (i love brocoli), black olives (lots), egg whites, chicken, carot, beans, almonds
11:30 pm --->>> protein shake​
*Overall Impression:*

made some changes to help my progres...hence the drastic drop in poundage LOL

but im happy.....also: vids taken of military press. will be pm'ed soon

peace​


----------



## Andalite (Feb 7, 2007)

ok here is the link:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWn3M4hdEV8


----------



## Double D (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice workout, on the 5x5 program whenever it says 1x5 are you ramping weight each time?


----------



## Andalite (Feb 8, 2007)

Double D said:


> Nice workout, on the 5x5 program whenever it says 1x5 are you ramping weight each time?



its not the SF 5x5 program. mine is very different. read post #1 again. my program is more advanced than SF 5x5 but not quite DF 5x5.

peace

Andalite


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 8, 2007)

Kicking some ass on the OHPs i see.


----------



## Andalite (Feb 8, 2007)

thanks brutus

ok Double D, maybe i wasnt clear regarding my plan:

*monday - HEAVY day*
squats 5x5 (same weight for all 5 sets)
bench press 5x5 (same weight for all 5 sets)
js rows 5x5 (same weight for all 5 sets)

*wednesday - LIGHT day*
squats 2-3x5 (around 40-60 lbs lesser than monday)
military press 2x5, 1x10 with bar
deadlifts 1x5 (only 1 top set of 5 reps)

*friday - MEDIUM day*
squats - work upto a new 1RM, 2RM, 3RM, 4RM, 5RM or 6RM. sometimes new PRs are not possible to achieve but its ok. u must 1 set heavy. simple.
bench press - same as squat above
pull-ups - 3 sets to failure

so in reality: its not the friday workout that counts, its the monday workout. that is where the key is. am i making any sense bro because i suck at explaining such things..

Andalite


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 8, 2007)

Another solid w/o BRother Andalite, excellent progress too!!! Thanks for the explanation again, I'm sufferin from a mental lapse sometimes, LOL!!!


----------



## Andalite (Feb 8, 2007)

^^^ thanks bro


----------



## Double D (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks simple and most of the time simplicity is best.


----------



## Andalite (Feb 8, 2007)

^^^ i agree.


----------



## Andalite (Feb 9, 2007)

Week 4 - Friday - MEDIUM Day

*The Basic Lifts:*

*Olympic Squats*
W4 --->>> 275 lbs x 4 reps ; 185 lbs x 10 reps
W3 --->>> 275 lbs x 3 reps ; 185 lbs x 10 reps
W2 --->>> 275 lbs x 2 reps ; 185 lbs x 10 reps
W1 --->>> 275 lbs x 1 rep ; 185 lbs x 10 reps

*Flat Bench Press*
W4 --->>> 185 lbs x 4 reps ; 135 lbs x 6 reps
W3 --->>> 185 lbs x 3 reps ; 135 lbs x 6 reps
W2 --->>> 185 lbs x 2 reps ; 135 lbs x 6 reps
W1 --->>> 185 lbs x 1 rep ; 135 lbs x 6 reps

*Pull-Ups 3 x failure*
W4 --->>> 6 + 3 + 3 = 12
W3 --->>> 5 + 3 + 2 = 10
W2 --->>> 7 + 4 + 3 = 14
W1 --->>> 5 + 4 + 3 = 12

*TOTAL POUNDAGE*
W4 --->>> 6,660 lbs
W3 --->>> 5,870 lbs
W2 --->>> 6,100 lbs
W1 --->>> 5,280 lbs​
*The Accessory Lifts:*

*Floor Skull Crushers*
W4 --->>> 50 lbs @ 3 sets x 10 reps

*Leg Pull-Ins*
W4 --->>> BW @ 1 set x 25 reps

*Oblique Crunches*
W4 --->>> BW @ 1 set x 20 reps​
*Diet:*

9:40 am : chicken sandwhich with weightgainer
11:30 am : baegels
1:45 pm : chicken, fish and salad (went for lucnh to a restaurant with the dean of admissions - lots of chinese food)
3:45 pm : apple
5:00 pm : whey + banana
7:00 pm : weightgainer + 3 BCAA
8:30 pm : going out somewhere​
*Overall Impression:*

first: videos will be pm'ed in a short while

secondly: i did squats 275 x 4 but on rep #3 or #2 some chick called for me and i got distracted like an asshole and didnt go fully a2g. u'll see in the videos.

thirdly: i did my bench press 185 x 4 but on rep #2 i forgot to rip the bar apart. instead i just pushed it in and therefore i got stuck somewhere near lockout. but reps 3 and 4 and 1 were mine and only mine. so it was an improvement from last week for those of u who remember the vids.

fourthly: my bodyweight is stuck at 182  and im happy

lastly: it was a good session where everything went as planned. 

i forgot to add this a while ago but from now on everything is a PR. week 4 monday was full of PRs. today had a bench PR and i reached my old squat PR which ihavent been able to do off late because of my shoulder problem. so im tres happy 

time to have a great friday night out

bye bye ppl​


----------



## Double D (Feb 9, 2007)

Have fun and be careful.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 9, 2007)

Be careful with the skulls A.


----------



## Double D (Feb 9, 2007)

Elbows elbows. I have never had a problem with my elbows with skulls, but rather with tri extensions I have problems. Dont know why they are virtually the same movement.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 9, 2007)

Double D said:


> Elbows elbows. I have never had a problem with my elbows with skulls, but rather with tri extensions I have problems. Dont know why they are virtually the same movement.



You know that's funny since skulls kill my elbows ,but dips feel good and hack squats which give some ppl knee pain don't hurt at all for me.


----------



## Double D (Feb 9, 2007)

Uh....I hate hack squats. Hell I hate squats all together!


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 10, 2007)

Double D said:


> Uh....I hate hack squats. Hell I hate squats all together!



I love em! no really squatting to me is like benching to you.


----------



## Double D (Feb 10, 2007)

Well I am sure you are well aware of the numbers I put up on squats and I STILL HATE IT!!! Just makes me feel so crappy!


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 10, 2007)

Double D said:


> Well I am sure you are well aware of the numbers I put up on squats and I STILL HATE IT!!! Just makes me feel so crappy!



It could be worse you could have a big chest and suck at benching lol.


----------



## Andalite (Feb 10, 2007)

Double D said:


> Have fun and be careful.



hey thanks bro  i appreciate the concern. really. thanks



			
				brutus_g said:
			
		

> You know that's funny since skulls kill my elbows ,but dips feel good and hack squats which give some ppl knee pain don't hurt at all for me.



neither of the 2 really affect me much guys...i love floor skull crushers though...



			
				Double D said:
			
		

> Uh....I hate hack squats. Hell I hate squats all together!



and thats coming from a 450+ squatter?    



			
				Brutus G said:
			
		

> It could be worse you could have a big chest and suck at benching lol.



stop making fun of me.

Andalite


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 10, 2007)

Another solid w/o, excellent Brother Andalite!!!


----------



## Double D (Feb 10, 2007)

I used to have a big chest and suck at benching. Hell I still say I am not the best at benching. I weigh 210 and bench around 310 or so. Thats only 100lbs difference. I want to bench 250 over my weight, then we can talk!


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 10, 2007)

Double D said:


> I used to have a big chest and suck at benching. Hell I still say I am not the best at benching. I weigh 210 and bench around 310 or so. Thats only 100lbs difference. I want to bench 250 over my weight, then we can talk!



I would like to bench 10 pounds over my bw lol.


----------



## Andalite (Feb 10, 2007)

^^^ me too haha

*Archangel:* thanks for ur constant encouragement  ur posts always make me smile. thank you.


----------



## Andalite (Feb 12, 2007)

Week 5 - Monday - HEAVY Day

*The Basic Lifts:*

*Olympic Squats 5 x 5*
W5 --->>> 205 lbs
W4 --->>> 200 lbs
W3 --->>> 195 lbs
W2 --->>> 190 lbs
W1 --->>> 185 lbs

*Flat Bench Press 5 x 5*
W5 --->>> 160 lbs
W4 --->>> 155 lbs
W3 --->>> 150 lbs
W2 --->>> 145 lbs
W1 --->>> 140 lbs

*JS Rows 5 x 5*
S5 --->>> 100 lbs
W4 --->>> 95 lbs
W3 --->>> 145 lbs
W2 --->>> 140 lbs
W1 --->>> 135 lbs

*TOTAL POUNDAGE*
W5 --->>> 11,625 lbs
W4 --->>> 11,250 lbs
W3 --->>> 12,250 lbs
W2 --->>> 11,875 lbs
W1 --->>> 11,500 lbs​
*The Accessory Lifts:*

*Standing situps with lat machine*
W5 --->>> n/a
W4 --->>> 60 lbs @ 4 sets x 15 reps
W3 --->>> 60 lbs @ 4 sets x 12 reps
W2 --->>> 60 lbs @ 4 sets x 10 reps
W1 --->>> 40 lbs @ 5 sets x 15 reps

*Flat Crunches*
W5 --->>> n/a
W4 --->>> BW @ 2 sets x 20 reps
W3 --->>> BW @ 2 sets x 20 reps
W2 --->>> BW @ 2 sets x 15 reps
W1 --->>> n/a

*Reverse Hyperextensions*
W5 --->>> n/a
W4 --->>> 30 lbs @ 2 sets x 15 reps
W3 --->>> 30 lbs @ 2 sets x 12 reps
W2 --->>> 25 lbs @ 2 sets x 12 reps
W1 --->>> 25 lbs @ 1 set x 15 reps​
*Diet:*

9:45 am --->>> coffee + baegels + protein shake
1:00 pm --->>>slice of peparoni pizza and an apple
3:30 pm --->>> chicken sandwich with swiss cheese
5:30 pm --->>> 2 scoops whey (pre-workout) + 3 BCAAs +  banana
8:00 pm --->>> 2 scoops weightgainer + 1 BCAA
9:00 pm --->>>  salad + weightgainer
11:30 pm --->>> grilled chicken sandwich​
*Overall Impression:*

ok lots to talk about today

firstly: no vids possible coz my gym was jam-packed with big football guys

squats were great....i felt fantastic doing them and im very happy

bench was good too.....good form....but im gonna be hanging onto this weight for some more weeks....

js rows: felt great....im so glad ive started doing these and i think resetting the weight was the best thing i did....the carryover of this onto bench is definitely the shit lol

i didnt do any accessories coz this week im taking a break from doing them....they're fucking my deads so ive dropped them for the time being till i get back onto the horse in respect to deadlifts.....i think after DC i burnt myself out on those and now im starting all the way from scratch...

lastly: great workout....ate tons of food tday so im happy....

if i may ask: is it ok for me to consume 1 slice of pizza a day? because if i follwo the exact diet i have layed out above, i get all my cals and its completely economically efficient. what do u think?

on the whole: great session. im happy. oh, and i hope everyone remembers: week 4+ (including week 4) is PR domain...i wont be repeating this ​


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 13, 2007)

Id rather see a slice of pizza than bagels and weight gainer.


----------



## Andalite (Feb 14, 2007)

Week 5 - Wednesday - LIGHT Day

*The Basic Lifts:*

*Olympic Squats 2 x 5*
W5 --->>> 165 lbs
W4 --->>> 160 lbs 
W3 --->>> 155 lbs (3 sets)
W2 --->>> 150 lbs (3 sets)
W1 --->>> 145 lbs (3 sets)

*Over Head Press 2 x 5, 1x10*
W5 --->>> 125 lbs, bar
W4 --->>> 120 lbs, bar
W3 --->>> 115 lbs, 75 lbs
W2 --->>> 110 lbs, 70 lbs
W1 --->>> 105 lbs , 65 lbs

*Deadlifts 1 x 5*
W5 --->>> 135 lbs
W4 --->>> 280 lbs
W3 --->>> 275 lbs
W2 --->>> 275 lbs
W1 --->>> 225 lbs

*TOTAL POUNDAGE*
W5 --->>> 4,025 lbs
W4 --->>> 4,650 lbs
W3 --->>> 5,600 lbs
W2 --->>> 5,425 lbs
W1 --->>> 5,000 lbs​
*The Accessory Lifts:*

*Cable Pull Throughs*
W5 --->>> n/a
W4 --->>> 60 lbs @ 1 set x 15 reps
W3 --->>> 40 lbs @ 1 set x 15 reps
W2 --->>> 17.5 lbs @ 1 set x 20 reps
W1 --->>> 17.5 lbs @ 1 sets x 15 reps

*Reverse Hyperextensions*
W5 --->>> n/a
W4 --->>> 25 lbs @ 1 set x 15 reps
W3 --->>> 25 lbs @ 1 set x 25 reps
W2 --->>> 25 lbs @ 1 set x 15 reps
W1 --->>> 25 lbs @ 1 set x 10 reps​
*Diet:*

10:40 am --->>> 1 scoop weightgainer + coffee + baegels
2:00 pm --->>> grilled chicken sandwich with swiss cheese and lettuce and mustard
3:00 pm --->>> salad with lots of meat, veggies, nuts and olives
3:30 pm --->>> apple
5:45 pm --->>> grilled chicken sandwhich
6:30 pm --->>> 3 BCAA pills with banana
8:30 pm --->>> 2 sccops whey + 1 BCAA pill
9:30 pm --->>> turkey sandwich with swiss cheese and lettuce and mustard and salsa
10:30 pm --->>> salad containing lettuce, brocoli (i love brocoli), black olives (lots), egg whites, chicken, carot, beans, almonds
11:30 pm --->>> protein shake​
*Overall Impression:*

of stuff to say

squat - felt good

OHP - felt good. 135 is coming soon 

deadlifts: these have been giving me problems for some time now. so ive put my wgo aside and im gonna go light and start off from scratch....ill be adding 10 lbs a session....

diet - im happy  ate tons of food

overall impression: im happy​


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 15, 2007)

Guess I'm gonna have to break your legs now so you can't deadlift more than me.


----------



## Andalite (Feb 15, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Guess I'm gonna have to break your legs now so you can't deadlift more than me.



im sorry but i dont get the joke and i dont think ive done anything to warrant the hostility.


----------



## Andalite (Feb 15, 2007)

OHP: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ex7EEgc5Ek


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 15, 2007)

Andalite said:


> im sorry but i dont get the joke and i dont think ive done anything to warrant the hostility.



No hostility man just joking.


----------



## Andalite (Feb 15, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> No hostility man just joking.


oh ok cool....


----------



## Double D (Feb 16, 2007)

135 is very soon. No problem there.


----------



## Andalite (Feb 16, 2007)

^^^ my goal is to reach 185 by the end of this year....i really want to


----------



## Double D (Feb 16, 2007)

So you got a whole 11 months to do so. It can definitly be done!


----------



## Andalite (Feb 16, 2007)

i hope so


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 16, 2007)

Andalite said:


> ^^^ my goal is to reach 185 by the end of this year....i really want to


No doubt you'll hit 185, don't sell yourself short!!!
Great w/o's in here Brother Andalite!!!


----------



## Andalite (Feb 16, 2007)

^^^ thanks dude...i know i havent been visiting ur journal enough...my bad....this week has been CRAZY......


----------



## Andalite (Feb 16, 2007)

Week 5 - Friday - MEDIUM Day

*The Basic Lifts:*

*Olympic Squats*
W5 --->>> 275 lbs x 5 reps ; 185 lbs x 10 reps
W4 --->>> 275 lbs x 4 reps ; 185 lbs x 10 reps
W3 --->>> 275 lbs x 3 reps ; 185 lbs x 10 reps
W2 --->>> 275 lbs x 2 reps ; 185 lbs x 10 reps
W1 --->>> 275 lbs x 1 rep ; 185 lbs x 10 reps

*Flat Bench Press*
W5 --->>> 185 lbs x 5 reps ; 135 lbs x 10 reps
W4 --->>> 185 lbs x 4 reps ; 135 lbs x 6 reps
W3 --->>> 185 lbs x 3 reps ; 135 lbs x 6 reps
W2 --->>> 185 lbs x 2 reps ; 135 lbs x 6 reps
W1 --->>> 185 lbs x 1 rep ; 135 lbs x 6 reps

*Pull-Ups 3 x failure*
W5 --->>> 6 + 4 + 3 = 13
W4 --->>> 6 + 3 + 3 = 12
W3 --->>> 5 + 3 + 2 = 10
W2 --->>> 7 + 4 + 3 = 14
W1 --->>> 5 + 4 + 3 = 12

*TOTAL POUNDAGE*
W5 --->>> 7,905 lbs
W4 --->>> 6,660 lbs
W3 --->>> 5,870 lbs
W2 --->>> 6,100 lbs
W1 --->>> 5,280 lbs​
*The Accessory Lifts:*

*Floor Skull Crushers*
W5 --->>> 50 lbs @ 2 sets x 15 reps
W4 --->>> 50 lbs @ 3 sets x 10 reps

*Leg Pull-Ins*
W5 --->>> BW @ 1 set x 35 reps
W4 --->>> BW @ 1 set x 25 reps

*Oblique Crunches*
W5 --->>> BW @ 1 set x 20 reps
W4 --->>> BW @ 1 set x 20 reps​
*Diet:*

9:40 am : bacon, eggs, cheese and coffee
11:30 am : baegels
1:45 pm : chicken, fish and salad (went for lucnh to a restaurant with the dean of admissions - lots of chinese food)
3:45 pm : apple
5:00 pm : whey + banana
7:00 pm : weightgainer + 3 BCAA
8:30 pm : going out somewhere​
*Overall Impression:*

regular workout.....PRs all over...im happy...well ot quite

this week has been draining like hell.....ive had 4 mid terms, 3 2 hour long meetings, and im making 2 movies which are in pre-production stage ...

so i forgot to do a lot of shit this workout which pissed me off....

for example, i didnt do my shoulder warmup therefore on rep 4 of my squats, my shoulder felt awkward, and i shifted my load and that messed up rep 5.

similarly, i didnt do my leg stretches on monday and wednesday and my bench got fucked when i wnet for a 5RM...i got 4 reps and then on the 5th i got screwed.

next week i am gonna attempt 275x6 and 185x6 making them clean records.

but im glad this week is over and im progressing through week 5 

to be honest, im not so upset because my goal is to progress on monday...and as long as im doing that im happy 

peace

Sentinel

ps: bodyweight has hit 185 

also, i shaved my chest and stomach for the first time in my life and im feeling damn wierd....​


----------



## Double D (Feb 17, 2007)

How tall are you?


----------



## Andalite (Feb 17, 2007)

im 5'7  short guy here


----------



## Double D (Feb 17, 2007)

Damn 5 foot 7 and 185lbs? So whats your bf?


----------



## Andalite (Feb 17, 2007)

^^^ 16-18% bf.....


----------



## Double D (Feb 17, 2007)

Alright I wasnt real sure. I figure you have to be pretty stout at our height and weight.


----------



## Andalite (Feb 17, 2007)

ill put some pics in a few weeks.....im not at all a bb'er so dont expect much....and neither do i want to be one hehe


----------



## Double D (Feb 17, 2007)

Yeah me either. I am in it more from a strength perspective and a overall health perspective. Oh and to add to that an athletic perspective.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 17, 2007)

"also, i shaved my chest and stomach for the first time in my life and im feeling damn wierd...." 

LOl why? Any razor burn?


----------



## Andalite (Feb 17, 2007)

^^^ no. its just that i never thought much of ppl who shaved their chests..


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 17, 2007)

LOL, try shaving your whole body!!!

Great progression and w/o Brother Andalite, lookin Strong!!!
Glad your week from hell is over, enjoy the weekend now!!!


----------



## Andalite (Feb 17, 2007)

Archangel said:


> LOL, try shaving your whole body!!!



no way....arms and legs and my head will NEVER be shaven....the rest will be...and by rest i mean everything  else 



> Great progression and w/o Brother Andalite, lookin Strong!!!
> Glad your week from hell is over, enjoy the weekend now!!!



i do plan on enjoying the weekend sir

thanks a lot


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 18, 2007)

I may do a contest when i get to 200 at 10%. That is alot of areas to shave.


----------



## Andalite (Feb 18, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> I may do a contest when i get to 200 at 10%. That is alot of areas to shave.



lol....best of luck dude...


----------



## Double D (Feb 19, 2007)

I have shaved everything a time or 2. I did a show in 2000 fresh out of high school and the shaving thing gets old and very irratating.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 19, 2007)

Double D said:


> I have shaved everything a time or 2. I did a show in 2000 fresh out of high school and the shaving thing gets old and very irratating.



What was your comp weight? How long did you diet?


----------



## Andalite (Feb 19, 2007)

ok im bumping this because i changed the journal name.

Andalite


----------



## Double D (Feb 19, 2007)

Comp weight was 165lbs. Dieted down for 10 weeks. Was lean before, but very lean during the comp. I only got to about 6% though. There were guys there  ripped out of their gorge! I dont have the time nor do I feel like putting the effort forth to get that lean again!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 19, 2007)

I hear ya there Brother D2, Have NO desire to diet down hard like I used to again!!! Love the new name Brother Andalite!!!


----------



## Andalite (Feb 19, 2007)

^^^ thanks archie


----------



## Andalite (Feb 19, 2007)

Week 6 - Monday - HEAVY Day

*The Basic Lifts:*

*Olympic Squats 5 x 5*
W6 --->>> 210 lbs
W5 --->>> 205 lbs
W4 --->>> 200 lbs
W3 --->>> 195 lbs
W2 --->>> 190 lbs
W1 --->>> 185 lbs

*Flat Bench Press 5 x 5*
W6 --->>> 160 lbs
W5 --->>> 160 lbs
W4 --->>> 155 lbs
W3 --->>> 150 lbs
W2 --->>> 145 lbs
W1 --->>> 140 lbs

*JS Rows 5 x 5*
W6 --->>> 105 lbs
W5 --->>> 100 lbs
W4 --->>> 95 lbs
W3 --->>> 145 lbs
W2 --->>> 140 lbs
W1 --->>> 135 lbs

*TOTAL POUNDAGE*
W5 --->>> 11,875 lbs
W5 --->>> 11,625 lbs
W4 --->>> 11,250 lbs
W3 --->>> 12,250 lbs
W2 --->>> 11,875 lbs
W1 --->>> 11,500 lbs​
*The Accessory Lifts:*

*Standing situps with lat machine*
W6 --->>> 70 lbs @ 3 sets x 12 reps
W5 --->>> n/a
W4 --->>> 60 lbs @ 4 sets x 15 reps
W3 --->>> 60 lbs @ 4 sets x 12 reps
W2 --->>> 60 lbs @ 4 sets x 10 reps
W1 --->>> 40 lbs @ 5 sets x 15 reps

*Leg Raises*
W6 --->>> BW @ 1 set x 25 reps
W5 --->>> n/a
W4 --->>> BW @ 1 set x 20 reps
W3 --->>> BW @ 1 set x 20 reps
W2 --->>> BW @ 1 set x 15 reps
W1 --->>> n/a

*Side Bends*
W6 --->>> 25 lbs @ 2 sets x 15 reps
W5 --->>> n/a
W4 --->>> 25 lbs @ 2 sets x 15 reps
W3 --->>> 25 lbs @ 2 sets x 12 reps
W2 --->>> 25 lbs @ 2 sets x 12 reps
W1 --->>> 25 lbs @ 1 set x 15 reps​
*Diet:*

9:45 am --->>> coffee + baegels + protein shake
1:00 pm --->>>slice of peparoni pizza and an apple
3:30 pm --->>> chicken sandwich with swiss cheese
5:30 pm --->>> 2 scoops whey (pre-workout) + 3 BCAAs +  banana
8:00 pm --->>> 2 scoops weightgainer + 1 BCAA + yogurt
9:00 pm --->>>  salad + weightgainer
11:30 pm --->>> grilled chicken sandwich​
*Overall Impression:*

PRs all over..

u know, the last time i did 5x5 of anything was during OVT....and during OVT i had maxed out at 155 lbs on squats and 125 lbs on bench....that means that right from day 1 ive been hitting PRs on everything  on mondays 

so im not putting "PR" in blue.....just take everything as a damn PR lol....

im happy with today;s workout....it was good...the bench was difficult..im gonna keep at it for 1 more week and then take 165....but my form has improved drastically...im gonna send the vid in a while...

thats it for today then 

thanks for reading​


----------



## Double D (Feb 20, 2007)

Glad to see those numbers jumpin.


----------



## Andalite (Feb 20, 2007)

me too D


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 20, 2007)

Strong man! Good benching.


----------



## Andalite (Feb 20, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Strong man! Good benching.


thanks mate


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 20, 2007)

Excellent Brother Andalite, solid progression is a Great thing!!!


----------



## Andalite (Feb 21, 2007)

^^^ thanks bro!


----------



## Andalite (Feb 21, 2007)

Week 6 - Wednesday - LIGHT Day

*The Basic Lifts:*

*Olympic Squats 2 x 5*
W6 --->>> 165 lbs
W5 --->>> 165 lbs
W4 --->>> 160 lbs 
W3 --->>> 155 lbs (3 sets)
W2 --->>> 150 lbs (3 sets)
W1 --->>> 145 lbs (3 sets)

*Over Head Press 2 x 5, 1x10*
W6 --->>> 130 lbs, bar
W5 --->>> 125 lbs, bar
W4 --->>> 120 lbs, bar
W3 --->>> 115 lbs, 75 lbs
W2 --->>> 110 lbs, 70 lbs
W1 --->>> 105 lbs , 65 lbs

*Deadlifts 1 x 5*
W6 --->>> 225 lbs
W5 --->>> 135 lbs
W4 --->>> 280 lbs
W3 --->>> 275 lbs
W2 --->>> 275 lbs
W1 --->>> 225 lbs

*TOTAL POUNDAGE*
W6 --->>> 4,525 lbs
W5 --->>> 4,025 lbs
W4 --->>> 4,650 lbs
W3 --->>> 5,600 lbs
W2 --->>> 5,425 lbs
W1 --->>> 5,000 lbs​
*The Accessory Lifts:*

*Cable Pull Throughs*
W6 --->>> n/a
W5 --->>> n/a
W4 --->>> 60 lbs @ 1 set x 15 reps
W3 --->>> 40 lbs @ 1 set x 15 reps
W2 --->>> 17.5 lbs @ 1 set x 20 reps
W1 --->>> 17.5 lbs @ 1 sets x 15 reps

*Reverse Hyperextensions*
W6 --->>> n/a
W5 --->>> n/a
W4 --->>> 25 lbs @ 1 set x 15 reps
W3 --->>> 25 lbs @ 1 set x 25 reps
W2 --->>> 25 lbs @ 1 set x 15 reps
W1 --->>> 25 lbs @ 1 set x 10 reps​
*Diet:*

10:40 am --->>> 1 scoop weightgainer + coffee + baegels
2:00 pm --->>> grilled chicken sandwich with swiss cheese and lettuce and mustard
3:00 pm --->>> salad with lots of meat, veggies, nuts and olives
3:30 pm --->>> apple
5:45 pm --->>> grilled chicken sandwhich
6:30 pm --->>> weightgainer
8:30 pm --->>> BCAAs and yogurt
9:30 pm --->>> turkey sandwich with swiss cheese and lettuce and mustard and salsa
10:30 pm --->>> salad containing lettuce, brocoli (i love brocoli), black olives (lots), egg whites, chicken, carot, beans, almonds
11:30 pm --->>> protein shake​
*Overall Impression:*

my legs are kinda sore from monday because monday was very difficult and ive been hitting PRs from week 1 on this damn program without even realizing it so i decided to carry over the 165 on squats from last week.

OHP's were good...ive taken vids of both sets....i was itching to take 135 because i knew i was totally ready for it but i guess experience and a little bit of wisdom convinced me to chill and not lift that much. im glad. now next week im gonna be pumped for the workout from monday!!! LOL

ive decided its time i face this deadlift problem head on. im gonna go up by 10 lbs every session till i hit failure at which point ill worry about what to do...doing deads to failure on DC Training has certainly had its toll on me...

good news is that ive gone from 165 to 185 between August 2006 and now and im ahppy  although im not a bb;er, this is still good news 

looking forward to friday;s workout.

peace

thanks for reading​


----------



## Double D (Feb 21, 2007)

Hey try some 1-legged hypers, they own regular hypers!!!

Nice workout by the way.


----------



## Andalite (Feb 21, 2007)

Double D said:


> Hey try some 1-legged hypers, they own regular hypers!!!



no....im not doing any more accessory work for this atm.....its hampering my progress and i dont want that. so all accessory stuff regarding wednesday's workout is on hold for the time being



			
				Double D said:
			
		

> Nice workout by the way.



thanks


----------



## Double D (Feb 21, 2007)

Sounds good, strictly compounds? Its always good to make a switch like that. Keep us posted.


----------



## Andalite (Feb 21, 2007)

Double D said:


> Sounds good, strictly compounds? Its always good to make a switch like that. Keep us posted.



no no no....

i am doing all other accessory movements...just not on wednesdays because i dont need any more work on my hams and back.....they are shit sore from monday and then they dont recover for friday if i do them on wednesday

i will be doing rever hypers for pure theraputic value next week onwards...not now...and even if i do do them, ill do them only once every 2 weeks...

i will keep everyone posted don worry

ok i want to put up some info about me which could be helpful:

1 year ago my 1RM on the big 3 were:
Squat: 300 lbs
Bench: 185 lbs
Deadlift: 345 lbs
exactly one year ago mind u

after that, in may i had a massive injury: my right shoulder popped out. while dealing with that, in july, my left shoulder popped out. then both popped together in august. from may to august i did not squats, deadlifts or the bench press. i stuck to other dumbass exercises and i wasted my time. i want to mention that 1 year ago on this date i was 180 lbs. in august i was at 165. so from this time last year to the time i started DC Training i lost 15 lbs and a shitload of muscle.

then i jumped onto the saddle and i did DC training. i went from 165 to 180 in bodyweight. but my 1RMs on the big 3 were:
squat: 275 (a drop of 25 lbs)
bench: 175 (a drop of 10 lbs)
dadlift: 355 (an increase in 10 lbs)

however, in these 6 weeks that of 5x5 my numbers have gone to:
squat: 300 lbs (exactly as much as last year)
bench press 185 lbs (plus 10 lbs from lst year)
deadlift: 315 lbs (a drop of 40 lbs in 3 weeks lol and 30 lbs from last year)

so, u can imagine my frustration.....and in addition to this shit i have the shoulder injury which i need to be very very careful about - not in the gym but with my daily activities OUTSIDE the gym....its a big handicap...

so now y'all know where i have been and how im gonna have to proceed.

Andalite


----------



## Double D (Feb 21, 2007)

Yeah I saw a big drop in a variation of DC whanever I did it for a month! 5x5 owns most strength programs out there. Well it and westside are the best 2!


----------



## Andalite (Feb 21, 2007)

Double D said:


> Yeah I saw a big drop in a variation of DC whanever I did it for a month!



lol...along with a lot of sacroplasmic hypertrophy which disappears after some time lol



			
				Double D said:
			
		

> 5x5 owns most strength programs out there. Well it and westside are the best 2!



yeah i agree....but 5x5 has over a million variations and as for Westside, i dont think ill even think about it for the next 4-5 years atleast...

Andalite


----------



## Double D (Feb 21, 2007)

Yeah I wouldnt suggest it to someone until they get years of training under their belt.


----------



## Andalite (Feb 21, 2007)

Double D said:


> Yeah I wouldnt suggest it to someone until they get years of training under their belt.



actually, Louie Simmons believe otherwise:  Click Here

however, i doubt i will be doing this over the next 5 years...


----------



## Double D (Feb 21, 2007)

I do disagree with him. I definitly wouldnt have beginners trying to complete 1rm's. Theres just no sense in it.


----------



## Andalite (Feb 21, 2007)

^^^ oh i agree.....hell, Mark Rippetoe says that unless ur an advanced lifter u just CANNOT hit a true 1RM....i think Louie is talking out of his ass lol

ur right: westside cannot be for a beginner because the whole system is designed to bring up ur weak points in certain portions of each lift. for example: the lockout on the bench press, etc....and for a beginner ALL those positions are his weak positions lol...hence its useless for him.


----------



## Double D (Feb 21, 2007)

You have to form some type of strength base before you can go into a strength program. Hell before a beginner can even lift he needs to learn proper mechanics of lifts. Sometimes even the greats make a mistake sometimes.


----------



## Andalite (Feb 23, 2007)

Week 6 - Friday - MEDIUM Day

*The Basic Lifts:*

*Olympic Squats*
W6 --->>> 295 lbs x 1 rep ; 185 lbs x 10 reps
W5 --->>> 275 lbs x 5 reps ; 185 lbs x 10 reps
W4 --->>> 275 lbs x 4 reps ; 185 lbs x 10 reps
W3 --->>> 275 lbs x 3 reps ; 185 lbs x 10 reps
W2 --->>> 275 lbs x 2 reps ; 185 lbs x 10 reps
W1 --->>> 275 lbs x 1 rep ; 185 lbs x 10 reps

*Flat Bench Press*
W6 --->>> 185 lbs x 2 reps ; 135 lbs x 10 reps
W5 --->>> 185 lbs x 5 reps ; 135 lbs x 10 reps
W4 --->>> 185 lbs x 4 reps ; 135 lbs x 6 reps
W3 --->>> 185 lbs x 3 reps ; 135 lbs x 6 reps
W2 --->>> 185 lbs x 2 reps ; 135 lbs x 6 reps
W1 --->>> 185 lbs x 1 rep ; 135 lbs x 6 reps

*Pull-Ups 3 x failure*
W6 --->>> 5 + 3 + 2 = 10
W5 --->>> 6 + 4 + 3 = 13
W4 --->>> 6 + 3 + 3 = 12
W3 --->>> 5 + 3 + 2 = 10
W2 --->>> 7 + 4 + 3 = 14
W1 --->>> 5 + 4 + 3 = 12

*TOTAL POUNDAGE*
W6 --->>> 5,715 lbs
W5 --->>> 7,905 lbs
W4 --->>> 6,660 lbs
W3 --->>> 5,870 lbs
W2 --->>> 6,100 lbs
W1 --->>> 5,280 lbs​
*The Accessory Lifts:*

*Floor Skull Crushers*
W6 --->>> n/a
W5 --->>> 50 lbs @ 2 sets x 15 reps
W4 --->>> 50 lbs @ 3 sets x 10 reps

*Leg Pull-Ins*
W6 --->>> n/a
W5 --->>> BW @ 1 set x 35 reps
W4 --->>> BW @ 1 set x 25 reps

*Oblique Crunches*
W6 --->>> n/a
W5 --->>> BW @ 1 set x 20 reps
W4 --->>> BW @ 1 set x 20 reps​
*Diet:*

9:40 am : bacon, eggs, cheese and coffee
11:30 am : baegels
1:45 pm : chicken, fish and salad (went for lucnh to a restaurant with the dean of admissions - lots of chinese food)
2:45 pm : whey + banana + yogurt
5:00 pm : weightgainer + 3 BCAA + yogurt
8:30 pm : going out somewhere​
*Overall Impression:*

whoo-hoo.....295 for a perfect A2G squat  im very happy...and not only do i have eNumbers, i have a vid to show i walk the walk 

im a little upset with bench because i only got 2 but im happy because i did that with no spot even to help me clean the weight...i did get stuck at midpoint on rep 3 where a spot stepped in to help....the vid will show this..

pull-ups felt great...i am not too happy coz i didn beat my old record but i cant help that unfortunately....

vids will be pm'ed later

thanks for reading

peace

have a great weekend ​


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 23, 2007)

Awesome progress!!! Mentally your a HUGE winner for doin that w/ no spotter, Good Stuff!!!
Lookin forward to the vids Brother Andalite!!!


----------



## Andalite (Feb 23, 2007)

^^^ thanks dude...vids will be coming right up....just wiaitng for youtube to give me the ok lol


----------



## Andalite (Feb 23, 2007)

ok here we go:

Squat 295x1: Click Here

Bench Press 185x2: Click Here

peace

Andalite


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 23, 2007)

Damn, nice workout Andalite! Very impressive. 

I agree, Westside should not be for beginners without some specific changes, but once you've reached that level I'm a huge Westside fan!


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 23, 2007)

Wow a 295 squat great job A! The pullups are nothing to laugh at ether.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 23, 2007)

That squat looked too easy for you!


----------



## Andalite (Feb 23, 2007)

Rocco32 said:


> Damn, nice workout Andalite! Very impressive.



thank you sir 



			
				Rocco32 said:
			
		

> I agree, Westside should not be for beginners without some specific changes, but once you've reached that level I'm a huge Westside fan!



i think westside is great too....hell im not even a westsider but i love the concept of the program. its simple and easy tograsp. im glad we are all in agreement here 



			
				Brutus_G said:
			
		

> Wow a 295 squat great job A! The pullups are nothing to laugh at ether.



thanks dude.....the pull-ups sucked....i just didnt manage to do them....perhaps its because i kept rest to lesser than 15 seconds...next time its gonna be different 



			
				Rocco32 said:
			
		

> That squat looked too easy for you!



thanks...yes its a conservative attempt....next week ill try to do perhaps 2 reps with 295....my goal is to make 295 my 5RM by may. lets see.

btw: currently my 1RM is 300 so i wasnt all that far behind  

thanks a lot for dropping by guys. have a great weekend.

Andalite


----------



## Andalite (Feb 26, 2007)

Week 7 - Monday - HEAVY Day

*The Basic Lifts:*

*Olympic Squats 5 x 5*
W7 --->>> 215 lbs
W6 --->>> 210 lbs
W5 --->>> 205 lbs
W4 --->>> 200 lbs
W3 --->>> 195 lbs
W2 --->>> 190 lbs
W1 --->>> 185 lbs

*Flat Bench Press 5 x 5*
W7 --->>> 160 lbs
W6 --->>> 160 lbs
W5 --->>> 160 lbs
W4 --->>> 155 lbs
W3 --->>> 150 lbs
W2 --->>> 145 lbs
W1 --->>> 140 lbs

*JS Rows 5 x 5*
w7 --->>> 110 lbs
W6 --->>> 105 lbs
W5 --->>> 100 lbs
W4 --->>> 95 lbs
W3 --->>> 145 lbs
W2 --->>> 140 lbs
W1 --->>> 135 lbs

*TOTAL POUNDAGE*
W7 --->>> 12,125 lbs
W5 --->>> 11,875 lbs
W5 --->>> 11,625 lbs
W4 --->>> 11,250 lbs
W3 --->>> 12,250 lbs
W2 --->>> 11,875 lbs
W1 --->>> 11,500 lbs​
*The Accessory Lifts:*

*Standing situps with lat machine*
W7 --->>> 70 lbs @ 2 sets x 12 reps
W6 --->>> 70 lbs @ 3 sets x 12 reps
W5 --->>> n/a
W4 --->>> 60 lbs @ 4 sets x 15 reps
W3 --->>> 60 lbs @ 4 sets x 12 reps
W2 --->>> 60 lbs @ 4 sets x 10 reps
W1 --->>> 40 lbs @ 5 sets x 15 reps

*Leg Raises*
W7 --->>> BW @ 2 sets x 20 reps
W6 --->>> BW @ 1 set x 25 reps
W5 --->>> n/a
W4 --->>> BW @ 1 set x 20 reps
W3 --->>> BW @ 1 set x 20 reps
W2 --->>> BW @ 1 set x 15 reps
W1 --->>> n/a

*Side Bends*
W7 --->> n/a
W6 --->>> 25 lbs @ 2 sets x 15 reps
W5 --->>> n/a
W4 --->>> 25 lbs @ 2 sets x 15 reps
W3 --->>> 25 lbs @ 2 sets x 12 reps
W2 --->>> 25 lbs @ 2 sets x 12 reps
W1 --->>> 25 lbs @ 1 set x 15 reps​
*Diet:*

9:45 am --->>> coffee + baegels + protein shake + yogurt
1:00 pm --->>>slice of peparoni pizza and an apple
3:30 pm --->>> chicken sandwich with swiss cheese
5:30 pm --->>> 2 scoops whey (pre-workout) +  banana + hershey's chocolate
8:00 pm --->>> 2 scoops weightgainer + 3 BCAA + 2 yogurt
9:00 pm --->>>  salad + weightgainer
11:30 pm --->>> grilled chicken sandwich​
*Overall Impression:*

PRs all over..

7 weeks of non-stop progress. im happy  160 lbs on the bench is still a PR because my form is getting better and better. and im happy.  squats are getting difficult but im very happy and i can see myself progressing on them for some more time....as for rows: its just getting started 

looking forward to the rest day tomorrow lol​


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 26, 2007)

Awesome Brother PR, er I mean Andalite!!! Consistant progression, can't ask for much more, Good Stuff!!!


----------



## Andalite (Feb 26, 2007)

^^^ thank u for the kind words sir. u really brighten up my day.

and i dont mean that in a gay way


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 27, 2007)

Nice job buddy! It's always a good feeling to hit PR's!


----------



## Double D (Feb 27, 2007)

Incredible workout.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 27, 2007)

Good stuff


----------



## Andalite (Feb 27, 2007)

thanks guys


----------



## Andalite (Feb 28, 2007)

Week 7 - Wednesday - LIGHT Day

*The Basic Lifts:*

*Olympic Squats 2 x 5*
W7 --->>> 165 lbs
W6 --->>> 165 lbs
W5 --->>> 165 lbs
W4 --->>> 160 lbs 
W3 --->>> 155 lbs (3 sets)
W2 --->>> 150 lbs (3 sets)
W1 --->>> 145 lbs (3 sets)

*Over Head Press 2 x 5, 1x10*
W7 --->>> 135 lbs, bar
W6 --->>> 130 lbs, bar
W5 --->>> 125 lbs, bar
W4 --->>> 120 lbs, bar
W3 --->>> 115 lbs, 75 lbs
W2 --->>> 110 lbs, 70 lbs
W1 --->>> 105 lbs , 65 lbs

*Deadlifts 1 x 5*
W7 --->>> 225 lbs
W6 --->>> 225 lbs
W5 --->>> 135 lbs
W4 --->>> 280 lbs
W3 --->>> 275 lbs
W2 --->>> 275 lbs
W1 --->>> 225 lbs

*TOTAL POUNDAGE*
W7 --->>> 4,800 lbs
W6 --->>> 4,525 lbs
W5 --->>> 4,025 lbs
W4 --->>> 4,650 lbs
W3 --->>> 5,600 lbs
W2 --->>> 5,425 lbs
W1 --->>> 5,000 lbs​
*The Accessory Lifts:*

*Cable Pull Throughs*
W7 --->>> n/a
W6 --->>> n/a
W5 --->>> n/a
W4 --->>> 60 lbs @ 1 set x 15 reps
W3 --->>> 40 lbs @ 1 set x 15 reps
W2 --->>> 17.5 lbs @ 1 set x 20 reps
W1 --->>> 17.5 lbs @ 1 sets x 15 reps

*Reverse Hyperextensions*
W7 --->>> 25 lbs @ 1 set x 15 reps
W6 --->>> n/a
W5 --->>> n/a
W4 --->>> 25 lbs @ 1 set x 15 reps
W3 --->>> 25 lbs @ 1 set x 25 reps
W2 --->>> 25 lbs @ 1 set x 15 reps
W1 --->>> 25 lbs @ 1 set x 10 reps​
*Diet:*

10:40 am --->>> 1 scoop weightgainer + coffee + baegels
2:00 pm --->>> grilled chicken sandwich with swiss cheese and lettuce and mustard
3:00 pm --->>> salad with lots of meat, veggies, nuts and olives
3:30 pm --->>> apple
5:45 pm --->>> grilled chicken sandwhich
6:30 pm --->>> weightgainer
8:30 pm --->>> BCAAs and yogurt
9:30 pm --->>> turkey sandwich with swiss cheese and lettuce and mustard and salsa
10:30 pm --->>> salad containing lettuce, brocoli (i love brocoli), black olives (lots), egg whites, chicken, carot, beans, almonds
11:30 pm --->>> protein shake​
*Overall Impression:*

finally got the damn 135 on the OHP....unfortunately i had miserable form...but hey: 135 is 135 and it is a PR for me. when i did SS my 3x5 max on these was 140 lbs. BUT, i had someone helping me on every rep. now i do this stuff and almost eveyrhting except bench alone or with just a spot standing by incase. so therefore, this is a PR for me. plus, its close to 75% of my BW.

as for deads.....im sick of this exercise....i will be changing it very soon....i seem to have exhausted myself on it while on DC and i think its time i back off this lift for a few months before i hit it again in may....lets see....i need to read some stuff in PP before i make this decision...i might even change this to rack deads....or i might make it something entirely different...

otherwise, im happy. 

thanks for reading, i hope everyone is having a good week ​


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 28, 2007)

EXCELLENT OHP!!! I bet next time your form is spot on, now that you did it, you KNOW you can do it again!!! Great w/o Brother Andalite!!!


----------



## Andalite (Feb 28, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_HtEVFVCcg

thanks Archie sir


----------



## Andalite (Mar 1, 2007)

ok i just got in touch with mr. ripp himself and after talking to him for qute some time now over the phone, my head is spinning with info he's given me so ill be making some small changes to his program. just letting y'all know.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 1, 2007)

Be careful with the rack deads they are alot more stressful than conventional deads.


----------



## Andalite (Mar 1, 2007)

^^^ mark ripp has told me not to do rack deads so i wont be doing them. my difficulty is off the floor. anyways, we had a long convo and i have an exam to take. ill put up my modified routine tomorrow.

Brutus: u r right: rack deads are killer and thanks for warning me brother


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 1, 2007)

Andalite said:


> ^^^ mark ripp has told me not to do rack deads so i wont be doing them. my difficulty is off the floor. anyways, we had a long convo and i have an exam to take. ill put up my modified routine tomorrow.
> 
> Brutus: u r right: rack deads are killer and thanks for warning me brother



No problem A. I have difficulty off the floor for the first 4 inches and if i break that it's mine.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 1, 2007)

Can't wait to see the revised routine Brother Andalite!!! I have confidence you'll be ripping it up!!!


----------



## Andalite (Mar 1, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> No problem A. I have difficulty off the floor for the first 4 inches and if i break that it's mine.



same here brother....im gonna need to change things up a bit because i have to involve power cleans and some other shit....

im speaking to someone ive been foloowing and training under for the last 3 years now and im trying to implement Mark's suggestions correctly. he gave me 2-4 options and im trying to figure out whats best for me.



			
				Archangel said:
			
		

> Can't wait to see the revised routine Brother Andalite!!! I have confidence you'll be ripping it up!!!



dude, every post u make seems to cheer me up even more. thank you. i appreicate it. really. thanks


----------



## Double D (Mar 2, 2007)

If I were you I would think about getting away from the heavier weights for a short while and start pushing some reps. Just a thought.


----------



## Andalite (Mar 2, 2007)

Double D said:


> If I were you I would think about getting away from the heavier weights for a short while and start pushing some reps. Just a thought.


i am gonna 99% replace deads with chin-ups hammer grip 3 sets to failure for a few weeks.

why would i need to back off heavy weights? im feeling fine and im progressing well.


----------



## Double D (Mar 2, 2007)

I only read half of your post, sorry. I onyl read the part that you were goin to change things up. Nevermind that.

Hey EBB.net has basically went under.


----------



## Andalite (Mar 2, 2007)

Double D said:


> I only read half of your post, sorry. I onyl read the part that you were goin to change things up. Nevermind that.



oh ok



			
				Double D said:
			
		

> Hey EBB.net has basically went under.



what do u mean?


----------



## Double D (Mar 2, 2007)

The Admin has never came back and alot of people thought it was such a big deal that he wouldnt answer any emails or anything and most of the people have left. The place had a chance, but with Abyss there the chance was at about zero!


----------



## Andalite (Mar 2, 2007)

^^^ lol.....damn....i wish someone would give me control of a board dude....


----------



## Double D (Mar 2, 2007)

Ya a few guys tried to buy it but Admin wouldnt sell it. Kinda wierd.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 2, 2007)

Hows it goin Brother Andalite??? Have a Great weekend!!!


----------



## Andalite (Mar 2, 2007)

Week 7 - Friday - MEDIUM Day

*The Basic Lifts:*

*Olympic Squats*
W7 --->>> 295 lbs x 2 reps ; 185 lbs x 10 reps
W6 --->>> 295 lbs x 1 rep ; 185 lbs x 10 reps
W5 --->>> 275 lbs x 5 reps ; 185 lbs x 10 reps
W4 --->>> 275 lbs x 4 reps ; 185 lbs x 10 reps
W3 --->>> 275 lbs x 3 reps ; 185 lbs x 10 reps
W2 --->>> 275 lbs x 2 reps ; 185 lbs x 10 reps
W1 --->>> 275 lbs x 1 rep ; 185 lbs x 10 reps

*Flat Bench Press*
W7 --->>> 185 lbs x 3 reps ; 135 lbs x 10 reps
W6 --->>> 185 lbs x 2 reps ; 135 lbs x 10 reps
W5 --->>> 185 lbs x 5 reps ; 135 lbs x 10 reps
W4 --->>> 185 lbs x 4 reps ; 135 lbs x 6 reps
W3 --->>> 185 lbs x 3 reps ; 135 lbs x 6 reps
W2 --->>> 185 lbs x 2 reps ; 135 lbs x 6 reps
W1 --->>> 185 lbs x 1 rep ; 135 lbs x 6 reps

*Pull-Ups 3 x failure*
W7 --->>> 4 + 2 + 4 = 10
W6 --->>> 5 + 3 + 2 = 10
W5 --->>> 6 + 4 + 3 = 13
W4 --->>> 6 + 3 + 3 = 12
W3 --->>> 5 + 3 + 2 = 10
W2 --->>> 7 + 4 + 3 = 14
W1 --->>> 5 + 4 + 3 = 12

*TOTAL POUNDAGE*
W7 --->>> 6,195 lbs
W6 --->>> 5,715 lbs
W5 --->>> 7,905 lbs
W4 --->>> 6,660 lbs
W3 --->>> 5,870 lbs
W2 --->>> 6,100 lbs
W1 --->>> 5,280 lbs​
*The Accessory Lifts:*

*Floor Skull Crushers*
w7 --->>> 60 lbs @ 1 set x 15 reps
W6 --->>> n/a
W5 --->>> 50 lbs @ 2 sets x 15 reps
W4 --->>> 50 lbs @ 3 sets x 10 reps

*Leg Pull-Ins*
W7 --->>> BW @ 1 set x 50 reps
W6 --->>> n/a
W5 --->>> BW @ 1 set x 35 reps
W4 --->>> BW @ 1 set x 25 reps

*Oblique Crunches*
W7 --->>> n/a
W6 --->>> n/a
W5 --->>> BW @ 1 set x 20 reps
W4 --->>> BW @ 1 set x 20 reps​
*Diet:*

9:40 am : bacon, eggs, cheese and coffee and weightgainer
11:30 am : baegels
1:45 pm : turkey sandwich with cheese
2:45 pm : whey + banana + yogurt
5:00 pm : weightgainer + 3 BCAA + yogurt
8:30 pm : fries, a very healthy roasted beef burger, and a chocolate cake 
10:00 pm : chicken sandwich​
*Overall Impression:*

PRs for bench and squat.....

i made a mistake while squatting which i want to kick myself in the pants for. i have thins thing that when i go down my bar must try to be very very close to the safety pins because in my head it means im A2G. but, with a 295 lbs load, if i try to do that, my back rounds and thats what happened. i could have been seriously injuried but i wasnt. if i do this again, im gonna kick myself. really. im very pissed about this because doing the squat a2g with good form is something  itake pride in.

bench was awesome. i read the chapter on the bench press from starting strength and im gonna do a write-up on that later tonight. i am very very proud of myself. this is a clean new PR and no one can take that from me. and no spot whatsoever - except when i failed and got stuck on the 4th rep. 

vids will be pm'ed asap.

have a great weekened everyone.​


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 3, 2007)

Good progress man keep that up! I'll be curious to see how you fit the cleans in could you give me an outline or a idea about how your gonna do it?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 3, 2007)

Fantastic job, Great PR's too!!! Lookin forward to the vids!!!


----------



## Double D (Mar 3, 2007)

I was about to comment on the squat whenever I saw the comment that it was a pr!


----------



## Andalite (Mar 3, 2007)

videos:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HkCz7tnosik

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A4lchlFe5qo


----------



## Andalite (Mar 3, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Good progress man keep that up! I'll be curious to see how you fit the cleans in could you give me an outline or a idea about how your gonna do it?



i am NOT implementing any Power Cleans. but if i had to, i would put them on monday instead of Rows for 5x5 straight sets.



			
				Archangel said:
			
		

> Fantastic job, Great PR's too!!! Lookin forward to the vids!!!



thanks bro. u too have a splendid weekend.



			
				Double D said:
			
		

> I was about to comment on the squat whenever I saw the comment that it was a pr!



hehe

so whats happened at EBB.net?


----------



## Double D (Mar 3, 2007)

The administrator wouldnt come back and sell the site to others who wanted to buy it then the drama began. Who knows....pretty dumb.


----------



## Andalite (Mar 3, 2007)

hi everyone

incase u dont follow my journal, one of my lifts which sucks and which i am trying VERY hard to improve in is the bench press. this is supposedly the most technical lift of all times. 

so, ive been reading a lot of bench press technique articles on 
www.t-nation.com
www.elitefts.com
www.forum.bodybuilding.com
www.bodybuilding.net

and after doing all that research ive read Starting Strength and what i am about to write is directly from that. this is not my stuff and i may have changed a few words here and there but this stuff is essentially written by Mark Rippetoe. it helped me and i hope it helps others. i am merely listing important points. if u want to know the reasonng behind them, please read the book. in either case i advise everyone to read Starting Strength and Practical Programming.

*THE BENCH PRESS*

*Teaching The Bench Press*

*1.) Starting the Lift*
Always start the lift with an empty bar.

*2.) Immediate Position*
When you lie down, make sure lie on the bench with your eyes looking straight up. When you look up stragiht, your eyes must be on the thumb side of the bar.

*3.) Foot Spacing*
Your feet should be flat on the grount at a comfortable spacing comparable to to the squat stance, with shins approximately vertical. 

*4.) Back Position*
Your upper back sould be flat against the bench, with the lower back in an anatomically normal arched position.

*5.) Grip*
You must have an overhand grip on the bar.

*6.) Bar Positioning on the Hand*
The bar should rest on the heel of the palm, directly over the bones of the forearm, and not in the palm near the fingers, so that power being transmitted to the bar up the arms foes directly to the bar without being channeled through the wrist. The fingers should wrap around the bar AFTER the bar has been set correctly on the heel of the hand. This grip is best accomplished by turning the hands and elbows out, with a slight internal rotation of the arm.

*7.) Trick*
Stare at the place on the ceiling where the bar is to go. DO NOT look at the bar as it moves. This little trick works 90% of the time, the first time it is used.​
*Hands and Grip*

*1.) The Dumb Mistake* 
Maybe the biggest, dumbest, most common problem involving the hands is the use of the thumbless grip.

*2.) Threat*
 The same position can be obtained with the thumb hooked around the bar with little change in the elbow position, and the risk of having an unsecured bar over the face and throat is just too great to tolerate in a public facility. 

*3.) Squeezing*
Squeezing involves closing the bar until effective pressure can be applied with the forearm muscles in isometric contraction, increasing the tightness of the muscles on the distal side of the elbow, making rebound out of the bottom more efficeint, and increasing motor unit recruitment throughout the arms and upper body.

*4.) The Main Point*
The point is that since the standard grip is safer and more effective, it should be used by everybody that has thumbs. The most efficeint transmissiob of power to the bar would be directly from the heel of the palm to the bar.

*5.) Placement*
The grip should be positioned with this in mind, with the bar placed directly over the palm heel and then the hand rotated out so that the thumb can hook around the bar. Once the hand is in positon, the palm of the hand should be tightened so that the bar is well supported and does not move during the rep. Tell the trainee to "squeeze your hand like you are trying to squeeze the bones of your forearm together" (message to coach). The thumb does not interfere with this position at all. Once the thumb is secured the fingers should wrap arounf the bar. Finger position is less important, as the bar is secured too far back in the hand if the fingers are thought to be the thing that grips and controls the bar.​
*Elbows*

*1.) Forearm*
The forearm will ALWAYS be vertical i.e. perpendicular to the floor.

*2.) Elbow*
The elbow will ALWAYS be directly under the bar.

*3.) Why Shoulder Problem Occur*
shoulder problems are commonly associated with the bench press, because of the this elbow involvement. The tendons of the biceps, as they arise from and cross the abrasion they are subjected to when the elbows flail around during an uncontrolled trip to the chest and back. Bicep tendon injuries are probably the most commonly encountered shoulder injury in the weight room; they are hard to treat and hard to heal up. Be careful about this.

*4.) Elbow Positioning*
Coaches should watch elbow position with these factors in mind. Elbow position will vary among trainees, and as long as the humeral angle is in the ballpark and the angle does not change during the rep, or change much during the set, it will not need to be corrected.​
*Chest*

*1.) High Chest Position*
The higher the chest position above the arms, the better the pull the pec/delts has on the arms. The attainment and maintainence of this position is a function of the muscles of the upper back, and will be discussed below.

*2.) Range of Motion*
The use of full range of motion is thereofre important for two veru good reasons. 

Firstly, it allows us to quantify work: if we hold the range of motion of an exercise constant, we are holding constant the distance variable in our work equation. Then, if the force we exert on the load increases (if we lift more weight) we know that our work has increased for a given number of reps. We know we're moving the weight the same distance, and the weight is heavier, so we know we're stronger. It allows us to compare performances both betweem lifters and between our own performances over time. If everybody touches his chest with the bar evertime he benhces, progress - or lack thereof - can be assessed. This obviosuly applies to every exercise with a prescribed range of motion.

Secondly, full range of motion exercise ensures that strength is developed in every psotion that the joint can work.

*3.) Rebound*
It takes practise and good timing to tighten up the bottom of the movement enough that a correct rebound can be done every rep.​
*Shoulders and Upper Back*

*1.) Basic Position*
First, the shoulders need to be planted firmly against the bench, and taken together with the muscles of the upper back (the ones between the shoulders), used as a platform to drive against while pushing the bar.

*2.) Mechanical Efficiency*
The upper back and shoulders push the bench and they need to be right while doing so, just as the hands are tight against the bar. The shoulders in their adducted position and the upper back muscles, as they contract and rotate or "tolt" the upper back into a chest-up position, push the ribcage up and hold the chest higher above the bench. This incrases the mechanical efficency of the pec/delt contraction by steepening the angle of attack on the humerus, as discussed earlier.

*3.) Back Tight?*
Keeping the back tight is a difficult thing for some novice trainees to do. For them they should be told to "drive against the bench" with his chest up. As a coach, make him sit at the edge of the bench and toch him with your right hand right between the scapulae and say "pinch my hand betwee your shoulder blades". this is the posiiton he should take while benching.

*4.) Shoulder Movement*
During the lift, minimal shoulder movement should occur. The thing that moves is the elbow. If the shoulder moves much, something in the upper back has loosened and the chest has lost some of its "up" position.​
*Neck*

*1.) Function of Neck Muscles*
The function of the neck muscles is to maintain head position, and to protect the cervical spine during the loading of the chest and upper back as the bar comes down on the chest.

*2.) Using your Head to Push*
You do not use your head to bench press. DO NOT PUSH THE HEAD INTO THE BENCH. This is an excellent way to injure the neck.

*3.) A Practical Matter*
As a practical matter, this involves holding the head about a half-inch off the bench during the rep.​
*Lower Back, Hips and Legs*

*1.) Leg Drive. How to Achieve it. A note to the coach.*
Have your trainee lie down in position on the bench. After a warm-up set, lean over the bar above his chest and place a hand on each shoulder, with thumb and forefinger around his deltoid. Make sure his feet are planted correctly. Push his shoulders down into the bench and say "This is the weight of the bar holding your shoulders down. Now, psuh back towards me with your legs, but keep your butt down while you do." You should observe his ribcage come up as his back arches. Look at his hips - they should not elevate musch more than can be accounted for by tghtening the glutes, but they should slide up the bench towards the shoulders a little. Now take your hands away, have him take the bar out and reset the back and do a set of five.. Watch to make sure he maintains the chest and back position for all 5 reps.​
*Feet*

*1.) General*
The feet must be in the correct position ON the floor, and they must be positioned AGAINST the floor correctly.

*2.) Foot Placement*
The feet need to be wide enough apart to provide lateral stability for the hips and - though the tighness in the trunk muscles - the torso as it is planted on the bench. 

*3.) Proper Foot Position*
Proper foot position should be flat against the floor so that heels can be used as the base of the drive up the legs. As with most other things in the weight room, heels need to be down.​
----------------------------------------------------x----------------------------------------------------​
as i mentioned above, this is just a few points here and there. i have not taken each and every word but merely a few interesting points. i have left out:
1.) Racking / Unracking Errors
2.) Breathing
3.) Spotters
in this part. however in Part 2 i will mention all of this. 

once again: go buy both his books and read the 30-40 pages on the bench press with diagrams and pictures on your own.

peace

Andalite


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 3, 2007)

Fantastic read Brother Andalite, I appreciate you taking the time to write all that!!!Excellent pointers for ANYONE bench pressing, interesting tips especially for me, I thank you!!!


----------



## Andalite (Mar 3, 2007)

ok so as promised here is Part 2

*THE BENCH PRESS*

*Racking / Un-Racking Errors*

*1.) Face and Throat Safety*
 At all times, when the bar is moving over the face and throat coming out of or going back into the rack, the elbows must be locked out straight. When unracking the bar, the elbows must lockout while the bar is still over the hooks of the rack. This means that the elbows drive the bar up along the uprights until they lock out, and only then does the bar move down over the nipples to the start position. The triceps should lock out the elbows over the rack hooks so that the bones of the arm are in a straight line and the weight is being supported by the skeletal components instead of the muscles when the bar moves over the head and neck.

*2.) Starting Movement*
The bar should move all the way out over the chest to the start position, without stopping above the chin or throat. It is common to see novices stop the bar short of the starting position, lower the first rep to the chest, and finally end up in the correct position just in time to start the second rep. When the bar gets all the way there and the eyes have found their place against the ceiling, the bar should start down , but not until then. If he stops short repeatedly point out that the bar is over his throat and that the throat is a bad place to lower the bar.

*3.) "J" Movement is BAD*
Some pople get in the habit of taking it down to the chest right out of the rack. It should never start down before it is in place - there will be the bar path problems if it does, due to the lack of an initial ceiling reference for position, and the fact that the bar is going back to a different place than it started from. It makes the first rep different from the next ones. It prevents the lifter from getting a good, right start on the reps, since shoulders and upper back cannot be correctly set until the bar is in position over the chest. And it indicated a lack of patience, an unwillingness to take the few extra seconds to prepare properly.

*4.) Racking it correctly after the set has fatigued the muscles*
If the trainee misses the rack hooks because a tired elbow is not locked out, and the spotter is not paying attention (believe it or not, this actually happens!), atleast one side of the bar is going to come down. The bench press MUST end in elbow lockout, directly above the chest, everytime, or the rep should not be counted. When racking the bar, make sure that your trainees are taught to find the uprights with the bar and not to try to set the bar down on the hooks. If the uprights are tocuhed first, it will always be above the hooks; if straightening out the elbows got it clear of the hooks when taking it out, then locked elbows will ensure that it is high enough to get back over the hooks when putting it up.​
*Breathing*

*1.) Basic Tranfer of Power*
In the bench press, breathing provides support for the chest. This takes the form of increased throughout the thoracic cavity due to the increase in pressure provided by the big, held breath. A tight ribcage allows for a more efficeint transfer of power to the bar by the muscles attached to it when they contract.

*2.) Abs*
In the extended spinal position that the arch requires on the bench, the abs cannot tighten. They cannot therefore increase intra-abdominal pressure, and cannot contribute to the needed increase in intra-thoracic pressure, thus making the big breath the sole source of support for the chest.

*3.) Pattern of Breathing*
The pattern of breathing during the bench is dependent on the length of the set and the abilities of the lifter. Novices should be instructed to take a breath before each rep, hold it during the rep, and exhale at lockout, using the very brief break between the reps to make sure everything is set correctly. More experienced lifters may prefer to use one breath for the entire set - any exhalation involves a certain amount of loosening of the chest to exhale and re-inhale, and some may elect to stay tight for all the reps if the set is important. Most people can only manage five reps this way before the discomfort from the hypoxia becomes too distracting. For a longer set, other arrangements will need to be made.

*4.) Breath Timing*
The breath is to be taken BEFORE the rep. If the breath is taken during the rep, the lungs will incompletely fill due to the loading of the ribcage by the now-contracted pecs. If the breath is taken at the top with locked elbows, the pecs are not pulling on the ribcage and a more complete inhalation can take place. Moreover, when the rep starts everything should be right, from the floor to the fingernails, and this rightness will prevent a really big breath. If you can breathe during a rep, you're not tight enough.

*5.) Tidal Volume*
No breath taken during a set will involve a complete exhale/inhale of full tidal volume. This takes too long, requires too much relaxation, and is unnecessary. Breathing during the set consists only of topping off the huge breath taken before the first rep, after a quick exhalation the might consists of only 10% of tidal volume. The short transfer of air accomplishes just enough to allow the set to be finished. The fact that it amounts to so little air is the reason many lifters decide to forego it in favour of maintaining tightness. Most of the time, if a lifter stops in the middle of a set to take two or more relative full breaths, he is about to miss the next rep.​
*Spotters*

*1.) Predominant Need for Spotters*
Spotters should be there for safety, when there is a question of safety - spotters should NOt be there to help with a set. 

*2.) New Rule*
No rep counts that is TOUCHED by anybody other than the lifter. Nobody touches the bar that is still moving up.

*3.) Honesty and Effectiveness of a Program*
If the numbers being reported out of the program are not honest, you have absolutely no way to evaluate the program. This obviously applies to all lifts that customarily require spotters.

*4.) When to Use Spotters*
The first warm-up sets are not a safety concern and do not require spotters, unless they are providing a coaching function. As the weight gets heavier, more trainees will need a spot, some needing one on the last warm-up, until the work sets, where everybody should be spotted because the weight is supposed to be heavy. Excessive caution, and the insistence that every set be spotted, is inefficient, unnecessary, and hard to enforce. It is much more productive to yell about spotters grabbing the last rep of a work set than to bother everybody about getting a spot for the first warm-up set.

*5.) The Handoff*
One of the actual functions of the spotter is the handoff. A good handoff is one of those rare commodities - there are more bad ones than good. A bad handoff interferes with the lifters timing, balance, view of the ceiling, and concetration, if he is one of those people that thinks his participation in the rep is essential. A good handoff spotter is experienced and appropriate with the timing and force of his bar contact, respectful of the mental requirements of the lifter, and above all, conservative about when and how much to help.​
-----------------------------------------------x-----------------------------------------------​
ok so thats it. the complete Bench Press chapter in a small nutshell. please go buy the book. actually, buy both books.

peace

Sentinel


----------



## Andalite (Mar 5, 2007)

Week 8 - Monday - HEAVY Day

*The Basic Lifts:*

*Olympic Squats 5 x 5*
W8 --->>> 220 lbs
W7 --->>> 215 lbs
W6 --->>> 210 lbs
W5 --->>> 205 lbs
W4 --->>> 200 lbs
W3 --->>> 195 lbs
W2 --->>> 190 lbs
W1 --->>> 185 lbs

*Flat Bench Press 5 x 5*
W8 --->>> 160 lbs
W7 --->>> 160 lbs
W6 --->>> 160 lbs
W5 --->>> 160 lbs
W4 --->>> 155 lbs
W3 --->>> 150 lbs
W2 --->>> 145 lbs
W1 --->>> 140 lbs

*JS Rows 5 x 5*
W8 --->>> 115 lbs
w7 --->>> 110 lbs
W6 --->>> 105 lbs
W5 --->>> 100 lbs
W4 --->>> 95 lbs
W3 --->>> 145 lbs
W2 --->>> 140 lbs
W1 --->>> 135 lbs

*TOTAL POUNDAGE*
W8 --->>> 12,375 lbs
W7 --->>> 12,125 lbs
W5 --->>> 11,875 lbs
W5 --->>> 11,625 lbs
W4 --->>> 11,250 lbs
W3 --->>> 12,250 lbs
W2 --->>> 11,875 lbs
W1 --->>> 11,500 lbs​
*The Accessory Lifts:*

*Standing situps with lat machine*
W8 --->>> n/a
W7 --->>> 70 lbs @ 2 sets x 12 reps
W6 --->>> 70 lbs @ 3 sets x 12 reps
W5 --->>> n/a
W4 --->>> 60 lbs @ 4 sets x 15 reps
W3 --->>> 60 lbs @ 4 sets x 12 reps
W2 --->>> 60 lbs @ 4 sets x 10 reps
W1 --->>> 40 lbs @ 5 sets x 15 reps

*Leg Raises*
W8 --->>> n/a
W7 --->>> BW @ 2 sets x 20 reps
W6 --->>> BW @ 1 set x 25 reps
W5 --->>> n/a
W4 --->>> BW @ 1 set x 20 reps
W3 --->>> BW @ 1 set x 20 reps
W2 --->>> BW @ 1 set x 15 reps
W1 --->>> n/a

*Side Bends*
W8 --->>> n/a
W7 --->> n/a
W6 --->>> 25 lbs @ 2 sets x 15 reps
W5 --->>> n/a
W4 --->>> 25 lbs @ 2 sets x 15 reps
W3 --->>> 25 lbs @ 2 sets x 12 reps
W2 --->>> 25 lbs @ 2 sets x 12 reps
W1 --->>> 25 lbs @ 1 set x 15 reps​
*Diet:*

9:45 am --->>> coffee + baegels + protein shake + yogurt
1:00 pm --->>>slice of peparoni pizza and an apple
3:30 pm --->>> chicken sandwich with swiss cheese
5:30 pm --->>> 2 scoops whey (pre-workout) +  banana 
8:00 pm --->>> 2 scoops weightgainer + 3 BCAA + 3 yogurt
9:00 pm --->>>  salad + weightgainer
11:30 pm --->>> grilled chicken sandwich​
*Overall Impression:*

ok this was an amazing workout. i cant believe i nailed 220 lbs on the squats.

the bench press was difficult and ive been stuck on it this entire month. 4 weeks. but i am glad i stuck to it. i can tell u set 5 was expected to be difficult. but i kept telling myself "look at the ceiling. dont move ur eyes off. breathe in. look up. breahte out. feet planted straight. no moving. no moving. breathe in. look up. look. up. and so on and so forth. i cant believe i got all 25 reps. 

the rows went good as well. nothing new. 

great workout so far. im happy.​


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 5, 2007)

Amazing indeed, Excellent progression Brother Andalite!!!

Keep going, your doin Great!!!


----------



## Andalite (Mar 5, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Amazing indeed, Excellent progression Brother Andalite!!!
> 
> Keep going, your doin Great!!!


thanks dude. did i tell u that u ALWAYS cheer me up? and right now im really really down in the dumps. and ur posts and ur words ALWAYS make my day. thank you.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 6, 2007)

Andalite said:


> thanks dude. did i tell u that u ALWAYS cheer me up? and right now im really really down in the dumps. and ur posts and ur words ALWAYS make my day. thank you.



Dont you get down A. Very nice workout!


----------



## Andalite (Mar 7, 2007)

Week 8 - Wednesday - LIGHT Day

*The Basic Lifts:*

*Olympic Squats 2 x 5*
W8 --->>> 170 lbs
W7 --->>> 165 lbs
W6 --->>> 165 lbs
W5 --->>> 165 lbs
W4 --->>> 160 lbs 
W3 --->>> 155 lbs (3 sets)
W2 --->>> 150 lbs (3 sets)
W1 --->>> 145 lbs (3 sets)

*Strict Military Press 3 x 5*
W8 --->>> 95 lbs

*Deadlifts 1 x 5*
W8 --->>> 230 lbs
W7 --->>> 225 lbs
W6 --->>> 225 lbs
W5 --->>> 135 lbs
W4 --->>> 280 lbs
W3 --->>> 275 lbs
W2 --->>> 275 lbs
W1 --->>> 225 lbs

*TOTAL POUNDAGE*
W8 --->>> 4,275 lbs
W7 --->>> 4,800 lbs
W6 --->>> 4,525 lbs
W5 --->>> 4,025 lbs
W4 --->>> 4,650 lbs
W3 --->>> 5,600 lbs
W2 --->>> 5,425 lbs
W1 --->>> 5,000 lbs​
*The Accessory Lifts:*

*Cable Pull Throughs*
W8 --->>> n/a
W7 --->>> n/a
W6 --->>> n/a
W5 --->>> n/a
W4 --->>> 60 lbs @ 1 set x 15 reps
W3 --->>> 40 lbs @ 1 set x 15 reps
W2 --->>> 17.5 lbs @ 1 set x 20 reps
W1 --->>> 17.5 lbs @ 1 sets x 15 reps

*Reverse Hyperextensions*
W8 --->>> 25 lbs @ 1 set x 20 reps
W7 --->>> 25 lbs @ 1 set x 15 reps
W6 --->>> n/a
W5 --->>> n/a
W4 --->>> 25 lbs @ 1 set x 15 reps
W3 --->>> 25 lbs @ 1 set x 25 reps
W2 --->>> 25 lbs @ 1 set x 15 reps
W1 --->>> 25 lbs @ 1 set x 10 reps​
*Diet:*

10:40 am --->>> 1 scoop weightgainer + coffee + baegels
2:00 pm --->>> grilled chicken sandwich with swiss cheese and lettuce and mustard
3:00 pm --->>> salad with lots of meat, veggies, nuts and olives
3:30 pm --->>> apple
5:45 pm --->>> grilled chicken sandwhich
6:30 pm --->>> weightgainer
8:30 pm --->>> BCAAs and yogurt
9:30 pm --->>> turkey sandwich with swiss cheese and lettuce and mustard and salsa
10:30 pm --->>> salad containing lettuce, brocoli (i love brocoli), black olives (lots), egg whites, chicken, carot, beans, almonds
11:30 pm --->>> protein shake​
*Overall Impression:*

boring session.....but it was done with great form and im happy ​


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 7, 2007)

Wish more people would pay attention to form, or rep cadence, that is SO much more important than the #'s, Looks like another solid w/o Brother Andalite, you just keep rippin through them!!!


----------



## Andalite (Mar 9, 2007)

^^ thanks dude

ok a quick note: im going to LA today for spring break so im busy packing and stuff so i wont be working out today. next workout will be in LA on monday


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 9, 2007)

Andalite said:


> ^^ thanks dude
> 
> ok a quick note: im going to LA today for spring break so im busy packing and stuff so i wont be working out today. next workout will be in LA on monday



Good Stuff, have a safe trip Brother Andalite!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 9, 2007)

Andalite said:


> ^^ thanks dude
> 
> ok a quick note: im going to LA today for spring break so im busy packing and stuff so i wont be working out today. next workout will be in LA on monday



Another one going to LA have fun buddy.


----------



## Andalite (Mar 13, 2007)

Week 9 - Monday - HEAVY Day

*The Basic Lifts:*

*Olympic Squats 5 x 5*
_W9 --->>> 225 lbs_
W8 --->>> 220 lbs
W7 --->>> 215 lbs
W6 --->>> 210 lbs
W5 --->>> 205 lbs
W4 --->>> 200 lbs
W3 --->>> 195 lbs
W2 --->>> 190 lbs
W1 --->>> 185 lbs

*Flat Bench Press 5 x 5*
_W9 --->>> n/a_
W8 --->>> 160 lbs
W7 --->>> 160 lbs
W6 --->>> 160 lbs
W5 --->>> 160 lbs
W4 --->>> 155 lbs
W3 --->>> 150 lbs
W2 --->>> 145 lbs
W1 --->>> 140 lbs

*JS Rows 5 x 5*
_W9 --->>> n/a_
W9 --->>> n/a
W8 --->>> 115 lbs
w7 --->>> 110 lbs
W6 --->>> 105 lbs
W5 --->>> 100 lbs
W4 --->>> 95 lbs
W3 --->>> 145 lbs
W2 --->>> 140 lbs
W1 --->>> 135 lbs

*TOTAL POUNDAGE*
W9 --->>> n/a
W8 --->>> 12,375 lbs
W7 --->>> 12,125 lbs
W5 --->>> 11,875 lbs
W5 --->>> 11,625 lbs
W4 --->>> 11,250 lbs
W3 --->>> 12,250 lbs
W2 --->>> 11,875 lbs
W1 --->>> 11,500 lbs​
*The Accessory Lifts:*

*Standing situps with lat machine*
_W9 --->>> n/a_
W8 --->>> n/a
W7 --->>> 70 lbs @ 2 sets x 12 reps
W6 --->>> 70 lbs @ 3 sets x 12 reps
W5 --->>> n/a
W4 --->>> 60 lbs @ 4 sets x 15 reps
W3 --->>> 60 lbs @ 4 sets x 12 reps
W2 --->>> 60 lbs @ 4 sets x 10 reps
W1 --->>> 40 lbs @ 5 sets x 15 reps

*Leg Raises*
_W9 --->>> n/a_
W8 --->>> n/a
W7 --->>> BW @ 2 sets x 20 reps
W6 --->>> BW @ 1 set x 25 reps
W5 --->>> n/a
W4 --->>> BW @ 1 set x 20 reps
W3 --->>> BW @ 1 set x 20 reps
W2 --->>> BW @ 1 set x 15 reps
W1 --->>> n/a

*Side Bends*
_W9 --->>> n/a_
W8 --->>> n/a
W7 --->> n/a
W6 --->>> 25 lbs @ 2 sets x 15 reps
W5 --->>> n/a
W4 --->>> 25 lbs @ 2 sets x 15 reps
W3 --->>> 25 lbs @ 2 sets x 12 reps
W2 --->>> 25 lbs @ 2 sets x 12 reps
W1 --->>> 25 lbs @ 1 set x 15 reps​
*Diet:*

i wont get into specifics but i am eating a LOT of food.....tons of steak (i had 2 today - both 12oz)​
*Overall Impression:*

i am on spring break  

over the weekend i was at LA in the valley which was a blast - mallibu beach, rodeo drive, hollywood blvd, santa monica blvd, citywalk, etc

right now and for the remainder of this week i am in the OC and its been great fun....

ok as for the workout, i didnt do anything else because at the 247 fitness center i went to was jam packed and all the machines were taken so i did one RP set with 185 on inclne hammer strength of 8+5+2=15 and then one RP set with 315 on the hammer strength rows for 8+3+1=12

i think today was good and i am thrilled about the 225 squats but im gonna be repeating them next monday because i couldnt get all my lifts in. but hey: its a fucking new PR! ​


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 13, 2007)

Nice job on the PR A.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 13, 2007)

Excellent PR Brother Andalite!!!


----------



## Andalite (Mar 19, 2007)

Week 10 - Monday - HEAVY Day

*The Basic Lifts:*

*Olympic Squats 5 x 5*
W10 --->>> 225 lbs
W9 --->>> 225 lbs
W8 --->>> 220 lbs
W7 --->>> 215 lbs
W6 --->>> 210 lbs
W5 --->>> 205 lbs
W4 --->>> 200 lbs
W3 --->>> 195 lbs
W2 --->>> 190 lbs
W1 --->>> 185 lbs

*Flat Bench Press 5 x 5*
W10 --->>> 165 lbs
W9 --->>> n/a
W8 --->>> 160 lbs
W7 --->>> 160 lbs
W6 --->>> 160 lbs
W5 --->>> 160 lbs
W4 --->>> 155 lbs
W3 --->>> 150 lbs
W2 --->>> 145 lbs
W1 --->>> 140 lbs

*JS Rows 5 x 5*
W10 --->>> 120 lbs
W9 --->>> n/a
W9 --->>> n/a
W8 --->>> 115 lbs
w7 --->>> 110 lbs
W6 --->>> 105 lbs
W5 --->>> 100 lbs
W4 --->>> 95 lbs
W3 --->>> 145 lbs
W2 --->>> 140 lbs
W1 --->>> 135 lbs

*TOTAL POUNDAGE*
W10 --->>> 12,750 lbs
W9 --->>> n/a
W8 --->>> 12,375 lbs
W7 --->>> 12,125 lbs
W5 --->>> 11,875 lbs
W5 --->>> 11,625 lbs
W4 --->>> 11,250 lbs
W3 --->>> 12,250 lbs
W2 --->>> 11,875 lbs
W1 --->>> 11,500 lbs​
*The Accessory Lifts:*

*Standing situps with lat machine*
W10 --->>> 70 lbs @ 3 sets x 12 reps
W9 --->>> n/a
W8 --->>> n/a
W7 --->>> 70 lbs @ 2 sets x 12 reps
W6 --->>> 70 lbs @ 3 sets x 12 reps
W5 --->>> n/a
W4 --->>> 60 lbs @ 4 sets x 15 reps
W3 --->>> 60 lbs @ 4 sets x 12 reps
W2 --->>> 60 lbs @ 4 sets x 10 reps
W1 --->>> 40 lbs @ 5 sets x 15 reps

*Leg Raises*
W10 --->>> BW @ 1 set x 10 reps
W9 --->>> n/a
W8 --->>> n/a
W7 --->>> BW @ 2 sets x 20 reps
W6 --->>> BW @ 1 set x 25 reps
W5 --->>> n/a
W4 --->>> BW @ 1 set x 20 reps
W3 --->>> BW @ 1 set x 20 reps
W2 --->>> BW @ 1 set x 15 reps
W1 --->>> n/a

*Side Bends*
W10 --->>> 25 lbs @ 1 set x 15 reps
W9 --->>> n/a
W8 --->>> n/a
W7 --->> n/a
W6 --->>> 25 lbs @ 2 sets x 15 reps
W5 --->>> n/a
W4 --->>> 25 lbs @ 2 sets x 15 reps
W3 --->>> 25 lbs @ 2 sets x 12 reps
W2 --->>> 25 lbs @ 2 sets x 12 reps
W1 --->>> 25 lbs @ 1 set x 15 reps​

*Diet:*

11:00 am --->>> weightgainer + coffee
12:00 pm --->>> turkey wrap
2:00 pm --->>> yogurt
3:00 pm --->>> tuna salad
5:30 pm --->>> weightgainer 2 scoops
7:00 pm to 8:30 pm --->>> gatorade mixed with 2 scoops of whey
8:45 pm --->>> 4 BCAAS + yogurt
9:45 pm --->> turkey sandwich
11:30 pm --->>> chicken salad​
*Overall Impression:*

spring break is over. most unfortunately. my trip to LA was fantastic and those of u who have me as friends on facebook have no doubt seen the pics  i had a great time. 

ok as for the workout: PRs all over. all over. 

now the individual breakdown:

squats: i wasnt feeling it today. i dunno why but although i got in all 25 reps, im not too happy with 225. i mean its a PR and all but i dunno i think my form was 90% ok but i just wasnt feeling it. usually squats is something i love and i do it flawlessly and i dont even need to think like i do during the bench press. today it was the other way around and im not happy with that. but hey 225 for 5x5 is a PR and now i have to make sure i can increase it next week or else....

bench press: i am thrilled. form was great except of set #4. i got in all 5 reps, but i had to stop. i did 3 reps and the 3rd rep was hell. i refused to have a spot because i want to learn to do this shit on my own. so i racked it and took a deep breath and unracked it and did my last 2 reps with perfect form. im gonna keep this same weight of 165 next week. im happy that ive finally managed to get this far inspite of my shoulder injury. this reminds me: i have to stop slacking on the rehab...

js rows: great form and felt good. i realized after the workout that i had to take a video for Penguin but i forgot. sorry. ill take the video on friday. i can actually feel the carry over of this lift onto the bench press. doing rows where ur back is parallel to the floor and deweighting the bar onto the floor every rep is painful. at first this lift was difficult for me because i didnt know where to grip the bar because i didnt have 100% painless shoulder flexibility. but thanks to regular rehab (apart from last week) eveyrthing is fine now nad i know how to grip it and make it explode to my chest. 

overall im happy. this was week 10. i think im gonna be dead by the time i hit week 16. 

thanks for reading guys. have a great week ahead.​


----------



## Double D (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work on many new pr's! Looks like you are very stubborn like myself, nothing wrong with that!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 20, 2007)

FANTASTIC PR's Brother Andalite, lookin solid in here!!!


----------



## Andalite (Mar 20, 2007)

Double D said:


> Nice work on many new pr's! Looks like you are very stubborn like myself, nothing wrong with that!



ive been hitting PRs on the squat since week 1, bench press since week 3 and rows since the time i reset them because ive never done JS/GP Rows before. im very happy and as per my calculations i should be progressing for a good 7 weeks more.



			
				Archangel said:
			
		

> FANTASTIC PR's Brother Andalite, lookin solid in here!!!



thanks mate


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 21, 2007)

Hope all is well Brother Andalite!!!


----------



## Andalite (Mar 21, 2007)

Week 10 - Wednesday - LIGHT Day

*The Basic Lifts:*

*Olympic Squats 2 x 5*
W10 --->>> 170 lbs
W9 --->>> n/a
W8 --->>> 170 lbs
W7 --->>> 165 lbs
W6 --->>> 165 lbs
W5 --->>> 165 lbs
W4 --->>> 160 lbs 
W3 --->>> 155 lbs (3 sets)
W2 --->>> 150 lbs (3 sets)
W1 --->>> 145 lbs (3 sets)

*Push Press 2x5, 1x10*
W10 --->>> 140 lbs, bar
W7 --->>> 135 lbs, bar
W6 --->>> 130 lbs, bar
W5 --->>> 125 lbs, bar
W4 --->>> 120 lbs, bar
W3 --->>> 115 lbs, 75 lbs
W2 --->>> 110 lbs, 70 lbs
W1 --->>> 105 lbs , 65 lbs

*Deadlifts 1 x 5*
W10 --->>> 225 lbs
W9 --->>> n/a
W8 --->>> 230 lbs
W7 --->>> 225 lbs
W6 --->>> 225 lbs
W5 --->>> 135 lbs
W4 --->>> 280 lbs
W3 --->>> 275 lbs
W2 --->>> 275 lbs
W1 --->>> 225 lbs

*TOTAL POUNDAGE*
W10 --->>> 4,675 lbs
W9 --->>> n/a
W8 --->>> 4,275 lbs
W7 --->>> 4,800 lbs
W6 --->>> 4,525 lbs
W5 --->>> 4,025 lbs
W4 --->>> 4,650 lbs
W3 --->>> 5,600 lbs
W2 --->>> 5,425 lbs
W1 --->>> 5,000 lbs​
*The Accessory Lifts:*

*Cable Pull Throughs*
W10 --->>> n/a
W9 --->>> n/a
W8 --->>> n/a
W7 --->>> n/a
W6 --->>> n/a
W5 --->>> n/a
W4 --->>> 60 lbs @ 1 set x 15 reps
W3 --->>> 40 lbs @ 1 set x 15 reps
W2 --->>> 17.5 lbs @ 1 set x 20 reps
W1 --->>> 17.5 lbs @ 1 sets x 15 reps

*Reverse Hyperextensions*
W10 --->>> 5 lbs @ 1 set x 20 reps
W9 --->>> n/a
W8 --->>> 25 lbs @ 1 set x 20 reps
W7 --->>> 25 lbs @ 1 set x 15 reps
W6 --->>> n/a
W5 --->>> n/a
W4 --->>> 25 lbs @ 1 set x 15 reps
W3 --->>> 25 lbs @ 1 set x 25 reps
W2 --->>> 25 lbs @ 1 set x 15 reps
W1 --->>> 25 lbs @ 1 set x 10 reps​
*Diet:*

12:00 pm --->>> weightgainer shake + bagels + coffee
2:30 pm --->>> chicken sandwich
3:30 pm --->>> pizza
5:00 pm --->>> yogurt
7:00 pm --->>> weightgainer
7:30 pm to 8:45 pm --->>> gatorade with 2 scoops protein during workout
9:00 pm --->>> 4 BCAAs
10:00 pm --->>> chicken sandwich
11:00 pm --->>> yogurt
12:00 am --->>> turkey breast (alone)​
*Overall Impression:*

new PR on Push Presses 

ok so i got some stuff to talk about:

squats: my lower body is very very sore after monday's gruelling session. 2 plates for 5x5 = 25 reps total is no joke and is a downright killer. but after today's workout and the fascia stretches plus the other yoga stretches and the stretches i learnt when i was doing judo are making me feel much better. i dunno why but i have this feeling that taking last week off has made me forget my squat technique. i dunno why but i am feeling that. i intend to get my shit together for friday's workout though.

push press: felt good. i got the video. ill post it on youtube in a bit and links will be pm'ed later tonight or tomorrow sometime. im happy with this lift. all of my warm-ups for this are military presses - not push presses. and the back off set i do with the bar alone is strict military press and it burns the hell out of my shoulders. i also did my shoulder rehab last night and i think i was a bit too eager about that and they were kinda sore before the workout itself lol...

deadlifts: so i got a plan laid out. i should be hitting 315x5 by the last week of this program hopefully. if i hit a 315x5 as per my calculations thats a new PR and im happy. i dont think this is gonna happen but i plan on pushing myself for this. 

ive also been listening to 3 songs and as per my playcount they are all at 300. i first started listening to them on the new iTunes yesterday. yes, in 1 day i heard these 3 songs 300 times each and they're playign right now as i type this:
"Call me when your sober" by Evanescense
"My Sacrific" by Creed
"Everybody's Fool" by Evanscense

thanks for reading guys. i hope everyone is having a good week. i have 1 more working day and then the usual 3 day weekend (as per my shedule of classes i get off on thursday ) 

peace​


----------



## Andalite (Mar 21, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Hope all is well Brother Andalite!!!



u tell me


----------



## Double D (Mar 21, 2007)

Fuckin PR machine! Nice work!!!


----------



## Andalite (Mar 23, 2007)

Week 10 - Friday - MEDIUM Day

*The Basic Lifts:*

*Olympic Squats*
W10 --->>> 295 lbs x 1 rep ; 185 lbs x 10 reps
W9 --->>> n/a
W8 --->>> n/a
W7 --->>> 295 lbs x 2 reps ; 185 lbs x 10 reps
W6 --->>> 295 lbs x 1 rep ; 185 lbs x 10 reps
W5 --->>> 275 lbs x 5 reps ; 185 lbs x 10 reps
W4 --->>> 275 lbs x 4 reps ; 185 lbs x 10 reps
W3 --->>> 275 lbs x 3 reps ; 185 lbs x 10 reps
W2 --->>> 275 lbs x 2 reps ; 185 lbs x 10 reps
W1 --->>> 275 lbs x 1 rep ; 185 lbs x 10 reps

*Flat Bench Press*
W10 --->>> 185 lbs x 4 reps ; 135 lbs x 10 reps
W9 --->>> n/a
W8 --->>> n/a
W7 --->>> 185 lbs x 3 reps ; 135 lbs x 10 reps
W6 --->>> 185 lbs x 2 reps ; 135 lbs x 10 reps
W5 --->>> 185 lbs x 5 reps ; 135 lbs x 10 reps
W4 --->>> 185 lbs x 4 reps ; 135 lbs x 6 reps
W3 --->>> 185 lbs x 3 reps ; 135 lbs x 6 reps
W2 --->>> 185 lbs x 2 reps ; 135 lbs x 6 reps
W1 --->>> 185 lbs x 1 rep ; 135 lbs x 6 reps

*Pull-Ups 3 x failure*
W10 --->>> 6 + 2 + 1 = 9
W9 --->>> n/a
W8 --->>> n/a
W7 --->>> 4 + 2 + 4 = 10
W6 --->>> 5 + 3 + 2 = 10
W5 --->>> 6 + 4 + 3 = 13
W4 --->>> 6 + 3 + 3 = 12
W3 --->>> 5 + 3 + 2 = 10
W2 --->>> 7 + 4 + 3 = 14
W1 --->>> 5 + 4 + 3 = 12

*TOTAL POUNDAGE*
W10 --->>> 5,900 lbs
W9 --->>> n/a
W8 --->>> n/a
W7 --->>> 6,195 lbs
W6 --->>> 5,715 lbs
W5 --->>> 7,905 lbs
W4 --->>> 6,660 lbs
W3 --->>> 5,870 lbs
W2 --->>> 6,100 lbs
W1 --->>> 5,280 lbs​
*The Accessory Lifts:*

*Floor Skull Crushers*
W10 --->>> na
W9 --->>> n/a
W8 --->>> n/a
w7 --->>> 60 lbs @ 1 set x 15 reps
W6 --->>> n/a
W5 --->>> 50 lbs @ 2 sets x 15 reps
W4 --->>> 50 lbs @ 3 sets x 10 reps

*Leg Pull-Ins*
W10 --->>> n/a
W9 --->>> n/a
W8 --->>> n/a
W7 --->>> BW @ 1 set x 50 reps
W6 --->>> n/a
W5 --->>> BW @ 1 set x 35 reps
W4 --->>> BW @ 1 set x 25 reps

*Oblique Crunches*
W10 --->>> n/a
W9 --->>> n/a
W8 --->>> n/a
W7 --->>> n/a
W6 --->>> n/a
W5 --->>> BW @ 1 set x 20 reps
W4 --->>> BW @ 1 set x 20 reps​
*Diet:*

im in a hurry so i wont be adding this in. in short: tons of carbs and even more protein and almost no fat lol​
*Overall Impression:*

ok some details:

squat: i got only 1 rep. but the good news is that form was fantastic. no back rounding no cheating. complete ass to grass. the vids will be posted tomorrow. this time im making them public coz i dont think form was even 1% bad. i took a huge breath for this rep and i held that with my abs tight for it. it was beautiful. but for the second rep i took too many breaths and that caused me to fail and get stuck at the bottom. if it depended on form, this would be a brand new PR. 

bench press: fantastic. i loved this lift. i did the first 3 reps in 1 single breath as instructed by mark rippetoe in his book and the last rep i did after like 4 deep breaths which i think was a bit too much and probably why i didnt get rep 5. but next time its gonna be easy coz i know i can do it. this is a new PR for me.

im very happy with this workout. im a wee bit disappointed with hte fact that i couldnt get in 3 reps for the squat. but im sure next time with good form ill get in 2 and then the time after that 3. 

have a good weekend everyone and thanks for reading

peace

Anuj​


----------



## Double D (Mar 23, 2007)

Hey you need to get some fat in your diet. You said almost none. What do you mean by that? You need some nuts, oils, etc! 

Oh nice work on the weights by the way. You are really coming along.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 23, 2007)

Excellent last 2 w/o's Brother Andalite!!! Form is VERY important, glad you nailed it!!! Lookin VERY solid in here!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 23, 2007)

Good job on keeping the form perfect on the squat, it can be very hard to do sometimes.


----------



## Andalite (Mar 24, 2007)

ok so here are some vids of this week:

Push Press 140x5

Bench Press 185x4

Squat 295x5

have a good weekend people


----------



## Double D (Mar 24, 2007)

I hate work, I like to watch videos. To bad not this time. I am sure the form is excellent.


----------



## Andalite (Mar 24, 2007)

Double D said:


> Hey you need to get some fat in your diet. You said almost none. What do you mean by that? You need some nuts, oils, etc!
> 
> Oh nice work on the weights by the way. You are really coming along.



thanks bro

when i said fat i meant junk food wise...u know like having a hershey's chocolate which i do almost every day lol...



			
				Archangel said:
			
		

> Excellent last 2 w/o's Brother Andalite!!! Form is VERY important, glad you nailed it!!! Lookin VERY solid in here!!!



thanks dude. i appreciate it. enjoy the vids i posted 



			
				Brutus_G said:
			
		

> Good job on keeping the form perfect on the squat, it can be very hard to do sometimes.



yeah...they key is to keep the abs tight as hell and go as deep as possible. 

peace

have a good weekends fellas 

Anuj

EDIT: i just DD's post:



			
				Double D said:
			
		

> I hate work, I like to watch videos. To bad not this time. I am sure the form is excellent.



oh damn...sorry to hear bro....dont forget to watch them when ur free at home then


----------



## Andalite (Mar 26, 2007)

Week 11 - Monday - HEAVY Day

*The Basic Lifts:*

*Olympic Squats 5 x 5*
W11 --->>> 225 lbs
W10 --->>> 225 lbs
W9 --->>> 225 lbs
W8 --->>> 220 lbs
W7 --->>> 215 lbs
W6 --->>> 210 lbs
W5 --->>> 205 lbs
W4 --->>> 200 lbs
W3 --->>> 195 lbs
W2 --->>> 190 lbs
W1 --->>> 185 lbs

*Flat Bench Press 5 x 5*
W11 --->>> 165 lbs
W10 --->>> 165 lbs
W9 --->>> n/a
W8 --->>> 160 lbs
W7 --->>> 160 lbs
W6 --->>> 160 lbs
W5 --->>> 160 lbs
W4 --->>> 155 lbs
W3 --->>> 150 lbs
W2 --->>> 145 lbs
W1 --->>> 140 lbs

*JS Rows 5 x 5*
W11 --->>> 120 lbs
W10 --->>> 120 lbs
W9 --->>> n/a
W9 --->>> n/a
W8 --->>> 115 lbs
w7 --->>> 110 lbs
W6 --->>> 105 lbs
W5 --->>> 100 lbs
W4 --->>> 95 lbs
W3 --->>> 145 lbs
W2 --->>> 140 lbs
W1 --->>> 135 lbs

*TOTAL POUNDAGE*
W11 --->>> 12,750 lbs
W10 --->>> 12,750 lbs
W9 --->>> n/a
W8 --->>> 12,375 lbs
W7 --->>> 12,125 lbs
W5 --->>> 11,875 lbs
W5 --->>> 11,625 lbs
W4 --->>> 11,250 lbs
W3 --->>> 12,250 lbs
W2 --->>> 11,875 lbs
W1 --->>> 11,500 lbs​
*The Accessory Lifts:*

*Standing situps with lat machine*
W11 --->>> n/a
W10 --->>> 70 lbs @ 3 sets x 12 reps
W9 --->>> n/a
W8 --->>> n/a
W7 --->>> 70 lbs @ 2 sets x 12 reps
W6 --->>> 70 lbs @ 3 sets x 12 reps
W5 --->>> n/a
W4 --->>> 60 lbs @ 4 sets x 15 reps
W3 --->>> 60 lbs @ 4 sets x 12 reps
W2 --->>> 60 lbs @ 4 sets x 10 reps
W1 --->>> 40 lbs @ 5 sets x 15 reps

*Leg Raises*
W11 --->>> n/a
W10 --->>> BW @ 1 set x 10 reps
W9 --->>> n/a
W8 --->>> n/a
W7 --->>> BW @ 2 sets x 20 reps
W6 --->>> BW @ 1 set x 25 reps
W5 --->>> n/a
W4 --->>> BW @ 1 set x 20 reps
W3 --->>> BW @ 1 set x 20 reps
W2 --->>> BW @ 1 set x 15 reps
W1 --->>> n/a

*Side Bends*
W11 --->>> n/a
W10 --->>> 25 lbs @ 1 set x 15 reps
W9 --->>> n/a
W8 --->>> n/a
W7 --->> n/a
W6 --->>> 25 lbs @ 2 sets x 15 reps
W5 --->>> n/a
W4 --->>> 25 lbs @ 2 sets x 15 reps
W3 --->>> 25 lbs @ 2 sets x 12 reps
W2 --->>> 25 lbs @ 2 sets x 12 reps
W1 --->>> 25 lbs @ 1 set x 15 reps​

*Diet:*

only 3 meals....​
*Overall Impression:*

its been a difficult day today. i have a shitload of work to do and i havent slept more than 2 hours last night and i wont be sleeping tonight. im awefully busy and therefore i havent had time to even go pick up food lol....so i just carried forward the weights from last time and ill increase them next week. but i just checked my meal and it looks like im gonna be eating a lot more so expect a weight increase boys 

thanks for reading and have a good week ahead 

Peace​


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 26, 2007)

Sorry for the lack of sleep, but to do the same as last time w/ little sleep is Excellent!!! Next time w/ proper sleep and food intake you'll be bustin it up like a CHAMP!!!


----------



## Andalite (Mar 26, 2007)

^^^ thanks archie...u liked the vids ?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 26, 2007)

Andalite said:


> ^^^ thanks archie...u liked the vids ?



  DEFINATLY!!! Sorry forgot to post about them!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 26, 2007)

You look like a rocket when you squat A.


----------



## Andalite (Mar 28, 2007)

Week 11 - Wednesday - LIGHT Day

*The Basic Lifts:*

*Olympic Squats 2 x 5*
W11 --->>> 170 lbs
W10 --->>> 170 lbs
W9 --->>> n/a
W8 --->>> 170 lbs
W7 --->>> 165 lbs
W6 --->>> 165 lbs
W5 --->>> 165 lbs
W4 --->>> 160 lbs
W3 --->>> 155 lbs (3 sets)
W2 --->>> 150 lbs (3 sets)
W1 --->>> 145 lbs (3 sets)

*Strict Military Press 3 x 5*
W11 --->>> 100 lbs
W8 --->>> 95 lbs

*Deadlifts 1 x 5*
W11 --->>> 235 lbs
W10 --->>> 225 lbs
W9 --->>> n/a
W8 --->>> 230 lbs
W7 --->>> 225 lbs
W6 --->>> 225 lbs
W5 --->>> 135 lbs
W4 --->>> 280 lbs
W3 --->>> 275 lbs
W2 --->>> 275 lbs
W1 --->>> 225 lbs

*TOTAL POUNDAGE*
W11 --->>> 4,375 lbs
W10 --->>> 4,675 lbs
W9 --->>> n/a
W8 --->>> 4,275 lbs
W7 --->>> 4,800 lbs
W6 --->>> 4,525 lbs
W5 --->>> 4,025 lbs
W4 --->>> 4,650 lbs
W3 --->>> 5,600 lbs
W2 --->>> 5,425 lbs
W1 --->>> 5,000 lbs​
*The Accessory Lifts:*

*Cable Pull Throughs*
W11 --->>> n/a
W10 --->>> n/a
W9 --->>> n/a
W8 --->>> n/a
W7 --->>> n/a
W6 --->>> n/a
W5 --->>> n/a
W4 --->>> 60 lbs @ 1 set x 15 reps
W3 --->>> 40 lbs @ 1 set x 15 reps
W2 --->>> 17.5 lbs @ 1 set x 20 reps
W1 --->>> 17.5 lbs @ 1 sets x 15 reps

*Reverse Hyperextensions*
W11 --->>> 25 lbs @ 2 sets x 12 reps
W10 --->>> 5 lbs @ 1 set x 20 reps
W9 --->>> n/a
W8 --->>> 25 lbs @ 1 set x 20 reps
W7 --->>> 25 lbs @ 1 set x 15 reps
W6 --->>> n/a
W5 --->>> n/a
W4 --->>> 25 lbs @ 1 set x 15 reps
W3 --->>> 25 lbs @ 1 set x 25 reps
W2 --->>> 25 lbs @ 1 set x 15 reps
W1 --->>> 25 lbs @ 1 set x 10 reps​
*Diet:*

poor poor diet​
*Overall Impression:*

shoulders are feeling great.....friday is gonna be fun ​


----------



## Andalite (Mar 28, 2007)

*PLAN FOR FRIDAYS*

ok so im gonna be doing DE work as well on Fridays. 

the plan is simple and easy:

DE Squat - 4-5 sets x 2 reps
Squat PR - top set

DE Bench - 4-5 sets x 3 reps
Bench PR - top set

Pull-ups 3x failure

this is the plan and this is how it will be done as of now. if this friday i dont feel good after this, im gonna be doing DE work only for the 2-3 weeks and then shift back to PR work...

peace


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 30, 2007)

Looks Intense, Best Wishes Brother Andalite!!!
ENJOY the weekend!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 30, 2007)

What % of max are you gonna do the DE work with?


----------



## Andalite (Mar 30, 2007)

Week 11 - Friday - MEDIUM Day

*The Basic Lifts:*

*DE Olympic Squats @ 50% of 1RM*
W11 --->>> 4 sets x 2 reps x 145 lbs ; 30 second rest

*Olympic Squats*
W11 --->>> 295 lbs x 2 reps
W10 --->>> 295 lbs x 1 rep ; 185 lbs x 10 reps
W9 --->>> n/a
W8 --->>> n/a
W7 --->>> 295 lbs x 2 reps ; 185 lbs x 10 reps
W6 --->>> 295 lbs x 1 rep ; 185 lbs x 10 reps
W5 --->>> 275 lbs x 5 reps ; 185 lbs x 10 reps
W4 --->>> 275 lbs x 4 reps ; 185 lbs x 10 reps
W3 --->>> 275 lbs x 3 reps ; 185 lbs x 10 reps
W2 --->>> 275 lbs x 2 reps ; 185 lbs x 10 reps
W1 --->>> 275 lbs x 1 rep ; 185 lbs x 10 reps

*DE Flat Bench Press @ 50% of 1RM*
W11 --->>> 4 sets x 3 reps x 95 lbs ; 30 second rest

*Flat Bench Press*
W11 --->>> 185 lbs x 5 reps
W10 --->>> 185 lbs x 4 reps ; 135 lbs x 10 reps
W9 --->>> n/a
W8 --->>> n/a
W7 --->>> 185 lbs x 3 reps ; 135 lbs x 10 reps
W6 --->>> 185 lbs x 2 reps ; 135 lbs x 10 reps
W5 --->>> 185 lbs x 5 reps ; 135 lbs x 10 reps
W4 --->>> 185 lbs x 4 reps ; 135 lbs x 6 reps
W3 --->>> 185 lbs x 3 reps ; 135 lbs x 6 reps
W2 --->>> 185 lbs x 2 reps ; 135 lbs x 6 reps
W1 --->>> 185 lbs x 1 rep ; 135 lbs x 6 reps

*Pull-Ups 3 x failure*
W11 --->>> 5 + 3 + 1 = 9
W10 --->>> 6 + 2 + 1 = 9
W9 --->>> n/a
W8 --->>> n/a
W7 --->>> 4 + 2 + 4 = 10
W6 --->>> 5 + 3 + 2 = 10
W5 --->>> 6 + 4 + 3 = 13
W4 --->>> 6 + 3 + 3 = 12
W3 --->>> 5 + 3 + 2 = 10
W2 --->>> 7 + 4 + 3 = 14
W1 --->>> 5 + 4 + 3 = 12

*TOTAL POUNDAGE*
W11 --->>> 5,480 lbs
W10 --->>> 5,900 lbs
W9 --->>> n/a
W8 --->>> n/a
W7 --->>> 6,195 lbs
W6 --->>> 5,715 lbs
W5 --->>> 7,905 lbs
W4 --->>> 6,660 lbs
W3 --->>> 5,870 lbs
W2 --->>> 6,100 lbs
W1 --->>> 5,280 lbs​
*The Accessory Lifts:*

*Floor Skull Crushers*
W11 --->>> 50 lbs @ 1 set x 10 reps
W10 --->>> na
W9 --->>> n/a
W8 --->>> n/a
w7 --->>> 60 lbs @ 1 set x 15 reps
W6 --->>> n/a
W5 --->>> 50 lbs @ 2 sets x 15 reps
W4 --->>> 50 lbs @ 3 sets x 10 reps

*Leg Pull-Ins*
W11 --->>> BW @ 1 set x 10 reps
W10 --->>> n/a
W9 --->>> n/a
W8 --->>> n/a
W7 --->>> BW @ 1 set x 50 reps
W6 --->>> n/a
W5 --->>> BW @ 1 set x 35 reps
W4 --->>> BW @ 1 set x 25 reps

*Oblique Crunches*
W11 --->>> BW @ 2 sets x 10 reps
W10 --->>> n/a
W9 --->>> n/a
W8 --->>> n/a
W7 --->>> n/a
W6 --->>> n/a
W5 --->>> BW @ 1 set x 20 reps
W4 --->>> BW @ 1 set x 20 reps​
*Diet:*

i ate 3 10 oz steaks and a bucket load of barb q'd chicken along with a shitload of almonds and rice and potatoes. im stuffed. and ive been eating since the time i got up (12:30 pm) im very happy ​
*Overall Impression:*

looks like the plan worked  

squat form was spot on. im very happy. bench was great too. ill pm the vids soon. im satisfied. 

thanks for reading everyone 

have an awesome weekend guys

Anuj​


----------



## Andalite (Mar 31, 2007)

today's vids:

Bench Press 185x5

Olympic Squat 295x2

have a great weekend everyone 

peace

Anuj


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 2, 2007)

Awesome w/o BRother Andalite!!!
Love the vids too, VERY SOLID form!!! Excellent job!!!


----------



## Andalite (Apr 2, 2007)

Week 12 - Monday - HEAVY Day

*The Basic Lifts:*

*Olympic Squats 5 x 5*
W12 --->>> 230 lbs
W11 --->>> 225 lbs
W10 --->>> 225 lbs
W9 --->>> 225 lbs
W8 --->>> 220 lbs
W7 --->>> 215 lbs
W6 --->>> 210 lbs
W5 --->>> 205 lbs
W4 --->>> 200 lbs
W3 --->>> 195 lbs
W2 --->>> 190 lbs
W1 --->>> 185 lbs

*Flat Bench Press 5 x 5*
W12 --->>> 170 lbs
W11 --->>> 165 lbs
W10 --->>> 165 lbs
W9 --->>> n/a
W8 --->>> 160 lbs
W7 --->>> 160 lbs
W6 --->>> 160 lbs
W5 --->>> 160 lbs
W4 --->>> 155 lbs
W3 --->>> 150 lbs
W2 --->>> 145 lbs
W1 --->>> 140 lbs

*JS Rows 5 x 5*
W12 --->>> 125 lbs
W11 --->>> 120 lbs
W10 --->>> 120 lbs
W9 --->>> n/a
W9 --->>> n/a
W8 --->>> 115 lbs
w7 --->>> 110 lbs
W6 --->>> 105 lbs
W5 --->>> 100 lbs
W4 --->>> 95 lbs
W3 --->>> 145 lbs
W2 --->>> 140 lbs
W1 --->>> 135 lbs

*TOTAL POUNDAGE*
W12 --->>> 13,125 lbs
W11 --->>> 12,750 lbs
W10 --->>> 12,750 lbs
W9 --->>> n/a
W8 --->>> 12,375 lbs
W7 --->>> 12,125 lbs
W5 --->>> 11,875 lbs
W5 --->>> 11,625 lbs
W4 --->>> 11,250 lbs
W3 --->>> 12,250 lbs
W2 --->>> 11,875 lbs
W1 --->>> 11,500 lbs​
*The Accessory Lifts:*

*Standing situps with lat machine*
W12 --->>> n/a
W11 --->>> n/a
W10 --->>> 70 lbs @ 3 sets x 12 reps
W9 --->>> n/a
W8 --->>> n/a
W7 --->>> 70 lbs @ 2 sets x 12 reps
W6 --->>> 70 lbs @ 3 sets x 12 reps
W5 --->>> n/a
W4 --->>> 60 lbs @ 4 sets x 15 reps
W3 --->>> 60 lbs @ 4 sets x 12 reps
W2 --->>> 60 lbs @ 4 sets x 10 reps
W1 --->>> 40 lbs @ 5 sets x 15 reps

*Leg Raises*
W12 --->>> n/a
W11 --->>> n/a
W10 --->>> BW @ 1 set x 10 reps
W9 --->>> n/a
W8 --->>> n/a
W7 --->>> BW @ 2 sets x 20 reps
W6 --->>> BW @ 1 set x 25 reps
W5 --->>> n/a
W4 --->>> BW @ 1 set x 20 reps
W3 --->>> BW @ 1 set x 20 reps
W2 --->>> BW @ 1 set x 15 reps
W1 --->>> n/a

*Side Bends*
W12 --->>> n/a
W11 --->>> n/a
W10 --->>> 25 lbs @ 1 set x 15 reps
W9 --->>> n/a
W8 --->>> n/a
W7 --->> n/a
W6 --->>> 25 lbs @ 2 sets x 15 reps
W5 --->>> n/a
W4 --->>> 25 lbs @ 2 sets x 15 reps
W3 --->>> 25 lbs @ 2 sets x 12 reps
W2 --->>> 25 lbs @ 2 sets x 12 reps
W1 --->>> 25 lbs @ 1 set x 15 reps​

*Diet:*

12:00 pm --->>> coffee + weightgainer + baegels
2:00 pm --->>> stir fried with rice, noodles, chicken, baby corn, mushrooms, fried rice, peas, almonds, etc etc
4:00 pm --->>> single slice of peparoni pizza
6:00 pm --->>> (pre workout) coffee with ice (my version of cold coffee) with 2 scoops of weightgainer disolved in it
8:00 pm --->>> 5 BCAAs + 3 egg whites
9:30 pm --->>> sandwich + tuna salad
11:00 pm --->>> pizza
3:00 am --->>> weightgainer​
*Overall Impression:*

these next 2 days are gonna be fucking killer....i got shitloads of work to do plus fucking make a movie.....arg..

ok today's session was good. PRs all over. ive been setting PRs since week 1 lol

squat was tough. im gonna go back 10 lbs and work my way up again. i have only 4 more weeks of this program left anyways...

bench press was great. i cant believe im nailing it. next week its gonna be 175 

rows were good. i think 135 is gonna be my 5x5 max on this. its catching up to me but im glad i reset the weight before. its paid off.

i need to do more ab work. ive been neglecting it a lot. but today;s workout was 90 minutes....i didnt have it in me to do abs haha..next time though

everyone: have a splendid week and best of luck in all ur endevours

peace​


----------



## Andalite (Apr 2, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Awesome w/o BRother Andalite!!!
> Love the vids too, VERY SOLID form!!! Excellent job!!!



thank you archie


----------



## Double D (Apr 2, 2007)

I like the diet entry of pizza! Wow that sounds good.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 4, 2007)

Droppin in, hope all is well!!!


----------



## Andalite (Apr 6, 2007)

Week 12 - Friday - MEDIUM Day

*The Basic Lifts:*

*DE Olympic Squats @ 50% of 1RM*
W12 --->>> 4 sets x 2 reps x 145 lbs ; 30 second rest
W11 --->>> 4 sets x 2 reps x 145 lbs ; 30 second rest

*Olympic Squats*
W12 --->>> 295 lbs x 4 reps
W11 --->>> 295 lbs x 2 reps
W10 --->>> 295 lbs x 1 rep ; 185 lbs x 10 reps
W9 --->>> n/a
W8 --->>> n/a
W7 --->>> 295 lbs x 2 reps ; 185 lbs x 10 reps
W6 --->>> 295 lbs x 1 rep ; 185 lbs x 10 reps
W5 --->>> 275 lbs x 5 reps ; 185 lbs x 10 reps
W4 --->>> 275 lbs x 4 reps ; 185 lbs x 10 reps
W3 --->>> 275 lbs x 3 reps ; 185 lbs x 10 reps
W2 --->>> 275 lbs x 2 reps ; 185 lbs x 10 reps
W1 --->>> 275 lbs x 1 rep ; 185 lbs x 10 reps

*DE Flat Bench Press @ 50% of 1RM*
W12 --->>> 5 sets x 3 reps x 95 lbs ; 30 second rest
W11 --->>> 4 sets x 3 reps x 95 lbs ; 30 second rest

*Flat Bench Press*
W12 --->>> 195 lbs x 3 reps
W11 --->>> 185 lbs x 5 reps
W10 --->>> 185 lbs x 4 reps ; 135 lbs x 10 reps
W9 --->>> n/a
W8 --->>> n/a
W7 --->>> 185 lbs x 3 reps ; 135 lbs x 10 reps
W6 --->>> 185 lbs x 2 reps ; 135 lbs x 10 reps
W5 --->>> 185 lbs x 5 reps ; 135 lbs x 10 reps
W4 --->>> 185 lbs x 4 reps ; 135 lbs x 6 reps
W3 --->>> 185 lbs x 3 reps ; 135 lbs x 6 reps
W2 --->>> 185 lbs x 2 reps ; 135 lbs x 6 reps
W1 --->>> 185 lbs x 1 rep ; 135 lbs x 6 reps

*Pull-Ups 3 x failure*
W12 --->>> 5 + 3 + 2 = 10
W11 --->>> 5 + 3 + 1 = 9
W10 --->>> 6 + 2 + 1 = 9
W9 --->>> n/a
W8 --->>> n/a
W7 --->>> 4 + 2 + 4 = 10
W6 --->>> 5 + 3 + 2 = 10
W5 --->>> 6 + 4 + 3 = 13
W4 --->>> 6 + 3 + 3 = 12
W3 --->>> 5 + 3 + 2 = 10
W2 --->>> 7 + 4 + 3 = 14
W1 --->>> 5 + 4 + 3 = 12

*TOTAL POUNDAGE*
W12 --->>> 6,200 lbs
W11 --->>> 5,480 lbs
W10 --->>> 5,900 lbs
W9 --->>> n/a
W8 --->>> n/a
W7 --->>> 6,195 lbs
W6 --->>> 5,715 lbs
W5 --->>> 7,905 lbs
W4 --->>> 6,660 lbs
W3 --->>> 5,870 lbs
W2 --->>> 6,100 lbs
W1 --->>> 5,280 lbs​
*The Accessory Lifts:*

*Floor Skull Crushers*
W12 --->>> n/a
W11 --->>> 50 lbs @ 1 set x 10 reps
W10 --->>> na
W9 --->>> n/a
W8 --->>> n/a
w7 --->>> 60 lbs @ 1 set x 15 reps
W6 --->>> n/a
W5 --->>> 50 lbs @ 2 sets x 15 reps
W4 --->>> 50 lbs @ 3 sets x 10 reps

*Leg Pull-Ins*
W12 --->>> BW @ 1 set x 20 reps
W11 --->>> BW @ 1 set x 10 reps
W10 --->>> n/a
W9 --->>> n/a
W8 --->>> n/a
W7 --->>> BW @ 1 set x 50 reps
W6 --->>> n/a
W5 --->>> BW @ 1 set x 35 reps
W4 --->>> BW @ 1 set x 25 reps

*Oblique Crunches*
W12 --->>> BW @ 2 sets x 10 reps
W11 --->>> BW @ 2 sets x 10 reps
W10 --->>> n/a
W9 --->>> n/a
W8 --->>> n/a
W7 --->>> n/a
W6 --->>> n/a
W5 --->>> BW @ 1 set x 20 reps
W4 --->>> BW @ 1 set x 20 reps​
*Diet:*

lots of meat......way too much i think....​
*Overall Impression:*

 im happy

new PRs on squats and bench. next week the goal is to hit 295x5 and 195x5 for squat and bench respectively. im very very happy.

have a great weekend everyone!

Sentinel

ps: sorry, but im in a rush right now....ill pm the vids to ppl later tonight 

peace​


----------



## Andalite (Apr 6, 2007)

ok here are the videos:

*Squat 295x4*

there was not a soul in the gym and i was very very nervous to do this without a spot but i managed to get the courage to try this on my own. 

YouTube - Olympic Squat 295x4

*Bench Press 195x3*

first time ive even attempted anything like this....i made a few small mistakes.....like my feet werent hard on the floor. from inside my shoes they drifted upwards  also, my breathing got a little mixed up but i think i handled this well. im happy. a PR is a PR  next week ill do better - on both the squat and the bench press

YouTube - Bench Press 195x3

have a great weekend + easter everyone 

Andalite


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 7, 2007)

Very nice on the Prs buddy!


----------



## Double D (Apr 8, 2007)

Love the PR's congrats for sure!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 8, 2007)

Excellent w/o BRother Andalite, videos where great as usual, your form is pretty solid imo!!! And of course as usual Excellent PR's Brother!!!
Have a Great Easter!!!


----------



## Andalite (Apr 9, 2007)

*Brutus_G:* thanks dude 

*DD:* thanks man 

*Archie:* thanks again. no, for me my form wasnt so good. this week im gonna try again.

thanks guys


----------



## Andalite (Apr 9, 2007)

Week 13 - Monday - HEAVY Day

*The Basic Lifts:*

*Olympic Squats 5 x 5*
W13 --->>> 235 lbs
W12 --->>> 230 lbs
W11 --->>> 225 lbs
W10 --->>> 225 lbs
W9 --->>> 225 lbs
W8 --->>> 220 lbs
W7 --->>> 215 lbs
W6 --->>> 210 lbs
W5 --->>> 205 lbs
W4 --->>> 200 lbs
W3 --->>> 195 lbs
W2 --->>> 190 lbs
W1 --->>> 185 lbs

*Flat Bench Press 5 x 5*
W13 --->>> 175 lbs
W12 --->>> 170 lbs
W11 --->>> 165 lbs
W10 --->>> 165 lbs
W9 --->>> n/a
W8 --->>> 160 lbs
W7 --->>> 160 lbs
W6 --->>> 160 lbs
W5 --->>> 160 lbs
W4 --->>> 155 lbs
W3 --->>> 150 lbs
W2 --->>> 145 lbs
W1 --->>> 140 lbs

*JS Rows 5 x 5*
W13 --->>> 130 lbs
W12 --->>> 125 lbs
W11 --->>> 120 lbs
W10 --->>> 120 lbs
W9 --->>> n/a
W9 --->>> n/a
W8 --->>> 115 lbs
w7 --->>> 110 lbs
W6 --->>> 105 lbs
W5 --->>> 100 lbs
W4 --->>> 95 lbs
W3 --->>> 145 lbs
W2 --->>> 140 lbs
W1 --->>> 135 lbs

*TOTAL POUNDAGE*
W13 --->>> 13,500 lbs
W12 --->>> 13,125 lbs
W11 --->>> 12,750 lbs
W10 --->>> 12,750 lbs
W9 --->>> n/a
W8 --->>> 12,375 lbs
W7 --->>> 12,125 lbs
W5 --->>> 11,875 lbs
W5 --->>> 11,625 lbs
W4 --->>> 11,250 lbs
W3 --->>> 12,250 lbs
W2 --->>> 11,875 lbs
W1 --->>> 11,500 lbs​
*The Accessory Lifts:*

*Standing situps with lat machine*
W13 --->>> n/a
W12 --->>> n/a
W11 --->>> n/a
W10 --->>> 70 lbs @ 3 sets x 12 reps
W9 --->>> n/a
W8 --->>> n/a
W7 --->>> 70 lbs @ 2 sets x 12 reps
W6 --->>> 70 lbs @ 3 sets x 12 reps
W5 --->>> n/a
W4 --->>> 60 lbs @ 4 sets x 15 reps
W3 --->>> 60 lbs @ 4 sets x 12 reps
W2 --->>> 60 lbs @ 4 sets x 10 reps
W1 --->>> 40 lbs @ 5 sets x 15 reps

*Leg Raises*
W13 --->>> BW @ 2 sets x 12 reps
W12 --->>> n/a
W11 --->>> n/a
W10 --->>> BW @ 1 set x 10 reps
W9 --->>> n/a
W8 --->>> n/a
W7 --->>> BW @ 2 sets x 20 reps
W6 --->>> BW @ 1 set x 25 reps
W5 --->>> n/a
W4 --->>> BW @ 1 set x 20 reps
W3 --->>> BW @ 1 set x 20 reps
W2 --->>> BW @ 1 set x 15 reps
W1 --->>> n/a

*Side Bends*
W13 --->>> 25 lbs @ 3 sets x 25 reps
W12 --->>> n/a
W11 --->>> n/a
W10 --->>> 25 lbs @ 1 set x 15 reps
W9 --->>> n/a
W8 --->>> n/a
W7 --->> n/a
W6 --->>> 25 lbs @ 2 sets x 15 reps
W5 --->>> n/a
W4 --->>> 25 lbs @ 2 sets x 15 reps
W3 --->>> 25 lbs @ 2 sets x 12 reps
W2 --->>> 25 lbs @ 2 sets x 12 reps
W1 --->>> 25 lbs @ 1 set x 15 reps​

*Diet:*

9:00 am --->>> cofee + weightgainer + chicken salad
12:00 pm --->>> chicken salad
2:00 pm --->>> chicken salad + beef sandwich
3:30 pm --->>> pizza + yogurt
6:00 pm --->>> gatorade during workout
7:50 pm --->>> 6 BCAAs + weightgainer 
8:15 pm --->>> turkey sandwich
9:30 pm --->>> tuna salad
12:00 am --->>> chicken salad​
*Overall Impression:*

fucking insane workout......

squat: it was killer....my thighs were about to explode....fuck...i dunno how much more i can progress.....it was really really really difficult

bench press: i cant believe it....i got 175 for the first 3 sets clean. then i did 4 reps on set 4 and 3 reps of set 5 so i did a 6th set of 3 to get in 25 reps total. im gonna carry over this weight next week and aim for 25 in 5 sets of 5 reps. 

rows: getting closer and closer to 135 

overall, im very pleased. but today was a long workout. 90 minutes easy. squats were the most difficult. well, only 3 more weeks of this left...i might do a carry over next week or perhaps i might do 5x3 with 240 and then 5x5 with 240 the week after to top it all off with a 245 for 5x5 in the last week (as is my goal)

bench press i am pretty happy. i think ill manage to get a 185 for 5x5 if im lucky. but my goal is 180. lets see...

rows are going great....im so glad i cut back on the load in the earlier weeks....

well, my body is hurting like hell and im wishing i had the weekend instead of school hahahha

thanks for reading everyone, have a great week ahead

peace​


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 9, 2007)

Awesome Brother Andalite!!! You just seem to improve w/ every w/o!!! Your confidence is inspiring!!!


----------



## Andalite (Apr 11, 2007)

Week 13 - Wednesday - LIGHT Day

*The Basic Lifts:*

*Olympic Squats 2 x 5*
W13 --->>> 170 lbs
W12 --->>> n/a
W11 --->>> 170 lbs
W10 --->>> 170 lbs
W9 --->>> n/a
W8 --->>> 170 lbs
W7 --->>> 165 lbs
W6 --->>> 165 lbs
W5 --->>> 165 lbs
W4 --->>> 160 lbs
W3 --->>> 155 lbs (3 sets)
W2 --->>> 150 lbs (3 sets)
W1 --->>> 145 lbs (3 sets)

*Strict Military Press 3 x 5*
W13 --->>> 105 lbs
W11 --->>> 100 lbs
W8 --->>> 95 lbs

*Dumbbell Rows 2 x 5*
W13 --->>> 80 lbs

*TOTAL POUNDAGE*
W13 --->>> 4,075 lbs
W12 --->>> n/a
W11 --->>> 4,375 lbs
W10 --->>> 4,675 lbs
W9 --->>> n/a
W8 --->>> 4,275 lbs
W7 --->>> 4,800 lbs
W6 --->>> 4,525 lbs
W5 --->>> 4,025 lbs
W4 --->>> 4,650 lbs
W3 --->>> 5,600 lbs
W2 --->>> 5,425 lbs
W1 --->>> 5,000 lbs​
*The Accessory Lifts:*

*Cable Pull Throughs*
W13 --->>> 40 lbs @ 1 set x 15 reps
W 12 --->>> n/a
W11 --->>> n/a
W10 --->>> n/a
W9 --->>> n/a
W8 --->>> n/a
W7 --->>> n/a
W6 --->>> n/a
W5 --->>> n/a
W4 --->>> 60 lbs @ 1 set x 15 reps
W3 --->>> 40 lbs @ 1 set x 15 reps
W2 --->>> 17.5 lbs @ 1 set x 20 reps
W1 --->>> 17.5 lbs @ 1 sets x 15 reps

*Reverse Hyperextensions*
W13 --->>> 25 lbs @ 1 set x 12 reps
W12 --->>> n/a
W11 --->>> 25 lbs @ 2 sets x 12 reps
W10 --->>> 5 lbs @ 1 set x 20 reps
W9 --->>> n/a
W8 --->>> 25 lbs @ 1 set x 20 reps
W7 --->>> 25 lbs @ 1 set x 15 reps
W6 --->>> n/a
W5 --->>> n/a
W4 --->>> 25 lbs @ 1 set x 15 reps
W3 --->>> 25 lbs @ 1 set x 25 reps
W2 --->>> 25 lbs @ 1 set x 15 reps
W1 --->>> 25 lbs @ 1 set x 10 reps​
*Diet:*

1:00 pm --->>> stir fried food cooked in water + fried rice + baby corn + chicken + shrimp + tofoo + orange sauce + mushrooms, etc...
3:00 pm --->>> coffee + weightgainer (in coffee) + cheese cake 
5:00 pm --->>> weightgainer
7:00 pm --->>> 5 BCAAs + cheese cake (i couldnt resist)
8:30 pm --->>> chicken salad
10:00 pm --->>> turkey sandwich plus apple
12:00 am --->>> potato salad
1:00 am --->>> chicken salad​
*Overall Impression:*

today;s workout was pretty good

alright, so i have been feeling some lower back tightness whcih i am ussed to getting whenever i do squats so often...

so, today was exceptional for several reasons. not because i woke up at 1:00 pm because thats normal 

squats: these were good. i took a short pause at the bottom. ive noticed that i hardly have any leg soreness these days. 

military press: felt great. i did something different today. i havent read SS the chapter on press (whcih i will asap), but today i approached this lift like how i do for the bench press. i kept my shoulder together and my core tight and my back hard. the result? 105x5x3 felt effortless  im happy

rows: ok so i was supposed to do deads. but over the last 12 weeks we have all observed that while my bench and squats are improving, deads are not. so, i have decided to drop them at the moment. they were 355 a while ago. since my squats have improved my deads are probably even more but im gonna underestimate them and keep my 1RM for these as 355. i think its safe to do that. SO, i was in a dilema about what to add in here. mind u, this all occured in the gym. so i thought, hell why not do SLDLs or RDLs? but i didnt want to take the risk of over working my hams and then ending up with Friday's workout getting fucked. so i decided to do DB Rows deloading the DB on the floor after every rep. ive heard this is good and i thought 2x5 for this cant hurt, right?  

acessory work: decided to do this today because of lower back issues. my back is fine now. i also did a SHITLOAD of stretching. im perfectly fine now. i have been icing my lower back for the last 4-5 days. after today;s workout i dont think i need to do any of that. im fine and @ 100% atm. hopefully. 

so, ppl, i hope everyone's week is going good. today;s session was great and im looking forward to friday to improve my form on the squats even if it means compromising reps and adding some reps to my bench press 

have a great week people

peace​


----------



## Andalite (Apr 11, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Awesome Brother Andalite!!! You just seem to improve w/ every w/o!!! Your confidence is inspiring!!!



sir, ur making me blush! 

thanks for the kind words


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 11, 2007)

You could try SL good mornings. I also dont get much leg soreness.


----------



## Andalite (Apr 11, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> You could try SL good mornings. I also dont get much leg soreness.



hey good idea bro  but im sticking to DB rows...for now 

yeah i used to get lots of leg DOMS after the monday session, but not anymore...probably because im eating so mcuh....they say that DOMS is related to the nutrition u take. which means that if ur very sore it only goes to show that ur not eating enough to rebuild the muscle tissue. therefore, its good Brutus that neither of us gets DOMS - we must be eating right


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 11, 2007)

Andalite said:


> hey good idea bro  but im sticking to DB rows...for now
> 
> yeah i used to get lots of leg DOMS after the monday session, but not anymore...probably because im eating so mcuh....they say that DOMS is related to the nutrition u take. which means that if ur very sore it only goes to show that ur not eating enough to rebuild the muscle tissue. therefore, its good Brutus that neither of us gets DOMS - we must be eating right



I know that whenever my pre/peri/post workout nutrition sucks im sore as hell the next day and usually for the whole week. Shit one time i forgot my BCAAs and the level of soreness in my hams and traps was unbearable lol.


----------



## Andalite (Apr 11, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> I know that whenever my pre/peri/post workout nutrition sucks im sore as hell the next day and usually for the whole week. Shit one time i forgot my BCAAs and the level of soreness in my hams and traps was unbearable lol.



damn.....  

this just goes to show how important nutrition is!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 11, 2007)

Great w/o BRother Andalite!!!
Fantastic military presses too imo!!!


----------



## Andalite (Apr 16, 2007)

Week 14 - Monday - HEAVY Day

*The Basic Lifts:*

*Olympic Squats 5 x 5*
W14 --->>> 240 lbs
W13 --->>> 235 lbs
W12 --->>> 230 lbs
W11 --->>> 225 lbs
W10 --->>> 225 lbs
W9 --->>> 225 lbs
W8 --->>> 220 lbs
W7 --->>> 215 lbs
W6 --->>> 210 lbs
W5 --->>> 205 lbs
W4 --->>> 200 lbs
W3 --->>> 195 lbs
W2 --->>> 190 lbs
W1 --->>> 185 lbs

*Flat Bench Press 5 x 5*
W14 --->>> 175 lbs
W13 --->>> 175 lbs
W12 --->>> 170 lbs
W11 --->>> 165 lbs
W10 --->>> 165 lbs
W9 --->>> n/a
W8 --->>> 160 lbs
W7 --->>> 160 lbs
W6 --->>> 160 lbs
W5 --->>> 160 lbs
W4 --->>> 155 lbs
W3 --->>> 150 lbs
W2 --->>> 145 lbs
W1 --->>> 140 lbs

*JS Rows 5 x 5*
W14 --->>> 135 lbs
W13 --->>> 130 lbs
W12 --->>> 125 lbs
W11 --->>> 120 lbs
W10 --->>> 120 lbs
W9 --->>> n/a
W9 --->>> n/a
W8 --->>> 115 lbs
w7 --->>> 110 lbs
W6 --->>> 105 lbs
W5 --->>> 100 lbs
W4 --->>> 95 lbs
W3 --->>> 145 lbs
W2 --->>> 140 lbs
W1 --->>> 135 lbs

*TOTAL POUNDAGE*
W14 --->>> 13,750 lbs
W13 --->>> 13,500 lbs
W12 --->>> 13,125 lbs
W11 --->>> 12,750 lbs
W10 --->>> 12,750 lbs
W9 --->>> n/a
W8 --->>> 12,375 lbs
W7 --->>> 12,125 lbs
W5 --->>> 11,875 lbs
W5 --->>> 11,625 lbs
W4 --->>> 11,250 lbs
W3 --->>> 12,250 lbs
W2 --->>> 11,875 lbs
W1 --->>> 11,500 lbs​
*The Accessory Lifts:*

*Standing situps with lat machine*
W14 --->>> 70 lbs @ 4 sets x 10 reps
W13 --->>> n/a
W12 --->>> n/a
W11 --->>> n/a
W10 --->>> 70 lbs @ 3 sets x 12 reps
W9 --->>> n/a
W8 --->>> n/a
W7 --->>> 70 lbs @ 2 sets x 12 reps
W6 --->>> 70 lbs @ 3 sets x 12 reps
W5 --->>> n/a
W4 --->>> 60 lbs @ 4 sets x 15 reps
W3 --->>> 60 lbs @ 4 sets x 12 reps
W2 --->>> 60 lbs @ 4 sets x 10 reps
W1 --->>> 40 lbs @ 5 sets x 15 reps

*Leg Raises*
W14 --->>> BW @ 1 set x 15 reps
W13 --->>> BW @ 2 sets x 12 reps
W12 --->>> n/a
W11 --->>> n/a
W10 --->>> BW @ 1 set x 10 reps
W9 --->>> n/a
W8 --->>> n/a
W7 --->>> BW @ 2 sets x 20 reps
W6 --->>> BW @ 1 set x 25 reps
W5 --->>> n/a
W4 --->>> BW @ 1 set x 20 reps
W3 --->>> BW @ 1 set x 20 reps
W2 --->>> BW @ 1 set x 15 reps
W1 --->>> n/a

*Side Bends*
W14 --->>> 25 lbs @ 1 set x 25 reps
W13 --->>> 25 lbs @ 3 sets x 25 reps
W12 --->>> n/a
W11 --->>> n/a
W10 --->>> 25 lbs @ 1 set x 15 reps
W9 --->>> n/a
W8 --->>> n/a
W7 --->> n/a
W6 --->>> 25 lbs @ 2 sets x 15 reps
W5 --->>> n/a
W4 --->>> 25 lbs @ 2 sets x 15 reps
W3 --->>> 25 lbs @ 2 sets x 12 reps
W2 --->>> 25 lbs @ 2 sets x 12 reps
W1 --->>> 25 lbs @ 1 set x 15 reps​

*Diet:*

i dont remember....i just know i ate a LOT of food and my preworkout meal consisted of a banana, a protein shake and popcorn and i had a lot of energy throughout my workout. so im happy. im gonna eat a LOT of food tonight as well...​
*Overall Impression:*

today was a good day overall. i finished a 16 page essay. i have another 20 pages of it still left and im gonna do them tonight.....and im enjoying writing every word 

as for the workout: PRs all fucking over!!! 

Squat: felt good. apparently taking the friday off last week helped me. but to be honest, i missed last friday;s workout so i could go out with my friends....however, the bright side (actually both sides are bright ) is that i progressed today, my lower back pain is 99% gone, and my inner thigh muscles which have become very sore and tight have become free - somewhat. i still need to rest these muscles but i have only 2 more weeks to go so im gonna push myself. what i did do today while squatting was that i changed my technique. i tightened my back just like i would if i was going a bench press and i unracked the bar perfectly. i didnt take a very wide stance as is my usual style. instead, i took one which is just a little more than shoulder width and i kept my abs tight and i sunk as low as i could. this small minor change kept the pressure off my lower back (which was tight) and my hip flexors. and i did go a2g and my form was spot on, but the pain wasnt _as_ much. plus, in my warm-ups, i do these leg curving exerice where i spin my legs like i did when i was doing judo and that kind of helps me. either way, its not very serious so dont worry ppl 

bench press: 25 reps in 5 sets!  im so happy....everything went fine 

rows: 1 plate. soon, ill have a second one there to make the first one comfortable

everyone, have a great week and i wish everyone the best of luck in everything they do

thanks for reading

peace
​


----------



## Double D (Apr 17, 2007)

Your squats have came a long ass way, congrats on that!


----------



## Andalite (Apr 18, 2007)

Double D said:


> Your squats have came a long ass way, congrats on that!



thanks big guy


----------



## Andalite (Apr 18, 2007)

Week 14 - Wednesday - LIGHT Day

*The Basic Lifts:*

*Olympic Squats 2 x 5*
W14 --->>> 170 lbs
W13 --->>> 170 lbs
W12 --->>> n/a
W11 --->>> 170 lbs
W10 --->>> 170 lbs
W9 --->>> n/a
W8 --->>> 170 lbs
W7 --->>> 165 lbs
W6 --->>> 165 lbs
W5 --->>> 165 lbs
W4 --->>> 160 lbs
W3 --->>> 155 lbs (3 sets)
W2 --->>> 150 lbs (3 sets)
W1 --->>> 145 lbs (3 sets)

*Push Presses 2 x 5 ; 1 x 10*
W14 --->>> 145 lbs ; bar

*Dumbbell Rows 2 x 5*
W14 --->>> 85 lbs
W13 --->>> 80 lbs

*TOTAL POUNDAGE*
W14 --->>> 4,450 lbs
W13 --->>> 4,075 lbs
W12 --->>> n/a
W11 --->>> 4,375 lbs
W10 --->>> 4,675 lbs
W9 --->>> n/a
W8 --->>> 4,275 lbs
W7 --->>> 4,800 lbs
W6 --->>> 4,525 lbs
W5 --->>> 4,025 lbs
W4 --->>> 4,650 lbs
W3 --->>> 5,600 lbs
W2 --->>> 5,425 lbs
W1 --->>> 5,000 lbs​
*The Accessory Lifts:*

*Cable Pull Throughs*
W14 --->>> n/a
W13 --->>> 40 lbs @ 1 set x 15 reps
W 12 --->>> n/a
W11 --->>> n/a
W10 --->>> n/a
W9 --->>> n/a
W8 --->>> n/a
W7 --->>> n/a
W6 --->>> n/a
W5 --->>> n/a
W4 --->>> 60 lbs @ 1 set x 15 reps
W3 --->>> 40 lbs @ 1 set x 15 reps
W2 --->>> 17.5 lbs @ 1 set x 20 reps
W1 --->>> 17.5 lbs @ 1 sets x 15 reps

*Reverse Hyperextensions*
W14 --->>> 25 lbs @ 1 set x 12 reps
W13 --->>> 25 lbs @ 1 set x 12 reps
W12 --->>> n/a
W11 --->>> 25 lbs @ 2 sets x 12 reps
W10 --->>> 5 lbs @ 1 set x 20 reps
W9 --->>> n/a
W8 --->>> 25 lbs @ 1 set x 20 reps
W7 --->>> 25 lbs @ 1 set x 15 reps
W6 --->>> n/a
W5 --->>> n/a
W4 --->>> 25 lbs @ 1 set x 15 reps
W3 --->>> 25 lbs @ 1 set x 25 reps
W2 --->>> 25 lbs @ 1 set x 15 reps
W1 --->>> 25 lbs @ 1 set x 10 reps​
*Diet:*

virtually starved today coz i had a huge exam. but im gonna be spending tonight eating my heart's content because i have tons of chicken and roast beef and salad and veggies lying around  so i will dine in my room tonight ​
*Overall Impression:*

no more push presses for me. im gonna be focussing on strict militaries for the last 2 weeks of this program. today was a boring session and i did not want to workout but i dragged my ass to the gym.....i should have taken an off....im dead beat from studying for a test which i and my whole class (which comprises of 6 more students) are going to be failing  its very demotivating. plus, i have to do another 2 page paper for tomorrow, a final draft of my 26 page paper for friday and i plan on making 1-2 more movies over the weekend and the next before school closes. they are just recreational movies and i just wanna give it a shot 

hope everyone is having a good week. i know ive been busy ​


----------



## Double D (Apr 18, 2007)

Yeah I probably wouldve skipped today since your diet was a bit off. I hate training whenever I dont eat enough!


----------



## Andalite (Apr 18, 2007)

Double D said:


> Yeah I probably wouldve skipped today since your diet was a bit off. I hate training whenever I dont eat enough!



i had woken up at 9:00 am and i hadnt eaten anything till after my workout. i worked out at 6:00 pm.....shit


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 19, 2007)

Excellent w/o's Brother Andalite, I definatly take my hat off to ya for pushing through without eating, That in itself is a Great job!!!


----------



## Double D (Apr 19, 2007)

Wow, yeah man thats pretty bad.


----------



## Andalite (Apr 20, 2007)

Double D said:


> Wow, yeah man thats pretty bad.



no kidding


----------



## Andalite (Apr 20, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Excellent w/o's Brother Andalite, I definatly take my hat off to ya for pushing through without eating, That in itself is a Great job!!!



thanks dude. u always look on the bright side of things. i love that!


----------



## Andalite (Apr 20, 2007)

Week 14 - Friday - MEDIUM Day

*The Basic Lifts:*

*DE Olympic Squats @ 50% of 1RM*
W14 --->>> 4 sets x 2 reps x 145 lbs ; 30 second rest
W13 --->>> n/a
W12 --->>> 4 sets x 2 reps x 145 lbs ; 30 second rest
W11 --->>> 4 sets x 2 reps x 145 lbs ; 30 second rest

*Olympic Squats*
W14 --->>> 295 lbs x 4 reps
W13 --->>> n/a
W12 --->>> 295 lbs x 4 reps
W11 --->>> 295 lbs x 2 reps
W10 --->>> 295 lbs x 1 rep ; 185 lbs x 10 reps
W9 --->>> n/a
W8 --->>> n/a
W7 --->>> 295 lbs x 2 reps ; 185 lbs x 10 reps
W6 --->>> 295 lbs x 1 rep ; 185 lbs x 10 reps
W5 --->>> 275 lbs x 5 reps ; 185 lbs x 10 reps
W4 --->>> 275 lbs x 4 reps ; 185 lbs x 10 reps
W3 --->>> 275 lbs x 3 reps ; 185 lbs x 10 reps
W2 --->>> 275 lbs x 2 reps ; 185 lbs x 10 reps
W1 --->>> 275 lbs x 1 rep ; 185 lbs x 10 reps

*DE Flat Bench Press @ 50% of 1RM*
W14 --->>> 5 sets x 3 reps x 95 lbs ; 30 second rest
W13 --->>> n/a
W12 --->>> 5 sets x 3 reps x 95 lbs ; 30 second rest
W11 --->>> 4 sets x 3 reps x 95 lbs ; 30 second rest

*Flat Bench Press*
W14 --->>> 195 lbs x 4 reps
W13 --->>> n/a
W12 --->>> 195 lbs x 3 reps
W11 --->>> 185 lbs x 5 reps
W10 --->>> 185 lbs x 4 reps ; 135 lbs x 10 reps
W9 --->>> n/a
W8 --->>> n/a
W7 --->>> 185 lbs x 3 reps ; 135 lbs x 10 reps
W6 --->>> 185 lbs x 2 reps ; 135 lbs x 10 reps
W5 --->>> 185 lbs x 5 reps ; 135 lbs x 10 reps
W4 --->>> 185 lbs x 4 reps ; 135 lbs x 6 reps
W3 --->>> 185 lbs x 3 reps ; 135 lbs x 6 reps
W2 --->>> 185 lbs x 2 reps ; 135 lbs x 6 reps
W1 --->>> 185 lbs x 1 rep ; 135 lbs x 6 reps

*Pull-Ups 3 x failure*
W14 --->>> 5 + 3 + 2 = 10
W13 --->>> n/a
W12 --->>> 5 + 3 + 2 = 10
W11 --->>> 5 + 3 + 1 = 9
W10 --->>> 6 + 2 + 1 = 9
W9 --->>> n/a
W8 --->>> n/a
W7 --->>> 4 + 2 + 4 = 10
W6 --->>> 5 + 3 + 2 = 10
W5 --->>> 6 + 4 + 3 = 13
W4 --->>> 6 + 3 + 3 = 12
W3 --->>> 5 + 3 + 2 = 10
W2 --->>> 7 + 4 + 3 = 14
W1 --->>> 5 + 4 + 3 = 12

*TOTAL POUNDAGE*
W14 --->>> 6,395 lbs
W13 --->>> n/a
W12 --->>> 6,200 lbs
W11 --->>> 5,480 lbs
W10 --->>> 5,900 lbs
W9 --->>> n/a
W8 --->>> n/a
W7 --->>> 6,195 lbs
W6 --->>> 5,715 lbs
W5 --->>> 7,905 lbs
W4 --->>> 6,660 lbs
W3 --->>> 5,870 lbs
W2 --->>> 6,100 lbs
W1 --->>> 5,280 lbs​
*The Accessory Lifts:*

*Floor Skull Crushers*
W14 --->>> 70 lbs @ 1 set x 10 reps
W13 --->>> n/a
W12 --->>> n/a
W11 --->>> 50 lbs @ 1 set x 10 reps
W10 --->>> na
W9 --->>> n/a
W8 --->>> n/a
w7 --->>> 60 lbs @ 1 set x 15 reps
W6 --->>> n/a
W5 --->>> 50 lbs @ 2 sets x 15 reps
W4 --->>> 50 lbs @ 3 sets x 10 reps

*Leg Pull-Ins*
W14 --->>> BW @ 1 set x 25 reps
W13 --->>> n/a
W12 --->>> BW @ 1 set x 20 reps
W11 --->>> BW @ 1 set x 10 reps
W10 --->>> n/a
W9 --->>> n/a
W8 --->>> n/a
W7 --->>> BW @ 1 set x 50 reps
W6 --->>> n/a
W5 --->>> BW @ 1 set x 35 reps
W4 --->>> BW @ 1 set x 25 reps

*Oblique Crunches*
W14 --->>> BW @ 2 sets x 12 reps
W13 --->>> n/a
W12 --->>> BW @ 2 sets x 10 reps
W11 --->>> BW @ 2 sets x 10 reps
W10 --->>> n/a
W9 --->>> n/a
W8 --->>> n/a
W7 --->>> n/a
W6 --->>> n/a
W5 --->>> BW @ 1 set x 20 reps
W4 --->>> BW @ 1 set x 20 reps​
*Diet:*

lots of meat......way too much i think....​
*Overall Impression:*

ok i got tons of stuff to discuss here. firstly, i wasnt gonna go workout but i decided to last minute and im not sure whether i regret it or not because monday's workout will tell me if i regret it or not. if i do regret it, i will not go the coming friday and instead only go next friday (week 16). the main reason i went today was to check whether my fluke squat of 295x4 still holds true or not. i guess it does. this means my 1RM is now 335 lbs. i just added 35 lbs to my lift in 14 weeks but if i consider where i was before, i went from 245x6 to 295x4 with better form on 295. i guess thats pretty good. ok, videos were taken and they will be pm'ed/put up out here soon enough.

moving on to specific details:

Squat: im not sure if me doing this exercise was good or not. warm-ups and DE sets and ramp sets were fine. i just hope that my 295x4 thing doesnt fuck up monday's progress because then im gonna cry 

Bench: one more rep. thats all i needed. DAMNIT! i guess i have no choice but to pull off 195x5 next week. i think it will be possible. there were some minor problems i faced or rather mistakes i made today for this lift. i will better explain them when i send the vids. for example, i wasnt as under the bar as i like to be, my grip was a little off and my feet werent firmly placed on the floor. and i messed up my breathing once. 

diet: ok so i have been doing a little bit of experimenting with my diet off late. actually, this whole week and so far every single workout has been great with my pre-workout diet. so, here is what i ate 1 hour before my workout: popcorn, protein shake, banana and yogurt and 5 BCAAs. then around 20 minutes after eating thsi on every single day ive been feeling very sleepy. but, after 1 hour when i am sipping my protein shake, i am fucking ready to rock  i think this is good. now i need to figure out about post workout. oh well, baby steps all the way...

overall, im happy. new PRs on both lifts because i didnt go completely a2g before on the squats. but the vids will speak for themselves. 

thanks for reading everyone and make sure y'all have a great weekend ​


----------



## Double D (Apr 20, 2007)

You have made ridicuous gains in the matter of 14 weeks and should be nothing but happy about that!

So you still happy I brought you back here?!?!


----------



## Andalite (Apr 20, 2007)

Double D said:


> You have made ridicuous gains in the matter of 14 weeks and should be nothing but happy about that!
> 
> So you still happy I brought you back here?!?!



thanks doube d 

yeah, im glad i came here. i just wish i can interact more but i am very stressed with work. i do plan on catching up with urs, brutus' and archie's journals this weekend. 

have a good weekend dude


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 21, 2007)

Im very impressed with your benching progress and your squat progress!


----------



## Andalite (Apr 21, 2007)

^^^ thanks dude


----------



## Andalite (Apr 21, 2007)

Week 14 Friday Videos:

Bench Press 195x4: YouTube - Bench Press 195x4

Squat 295 x 4: YouTube - Olympic Squat 295x4 good form

have a great weekend everyone 

peace


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 21, 2007)

God you look born to squat.


----------



## Andalite (Apr 21, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> God you look born to squat.



  thanks so much dude  btw: when u gonna put up the pics of the hot chicks in ur journal?


----------



## Andalite (Apr 23, 2007)

Week 15 - Monday - HEAVY Day

*The Basic Lifts:*

*Olympic Squats 5 x 5*
W15 --->>> 245 lbs
W14 --->>> 240 lbs
W13 --->>> 235 lbs
W12 --->>> 230 lbs
W11 --->>> 225 lbs
W10 --->>> 225 lbs
W9 --->>> 225 lbs
W8 --->>> 220 lbs
W7 --->>> 215 lbs
W6 --->>> 210 lbs
W5 --->>> 205 lbs
W4 --->>> 200 lbs
W3 --->>> 195 lbs
W2 --->>> 190 lbs
W1 --->>> 185 lbs

*Flat Bench Press 5 x 5*
W15 --->>> 180 lbs
W14 --->>> 175 lbs
W13 --->>> 175 lbs
W12 --->>> 170 lbs
W11 --->>> 165 lbs
W10 --->>> 165 lbs
W9 --->>> n/a
W8 --->>> 160 lbs
W7 --->>> 160 lbs
W6 --->>> 160 lbs
W5 --->>> 160 lbs
W4 --->>> 155 lbs
W3 --->>> 150 lbs
W2 --->>> 145 lbs
W1 --->>> 140 lbs

*JS Rows 5 x 5*
W15 --->>> 140 lbs
W14 --->>> 135 lbs
W13 --->>> 130 lbs
W12 --->>> 125 lbs
W11 --->>> 120 lbs
W10 --->>> 120 lbs
W9 --->>> n/a
W9 --->>> n/a
W8 --->>> 115 lbs
w7 --->>> 110 lbs
W6 --->>> 105 lbs
W5 --->>> 100 lbs
W4 --->>> 95 lbs
W3 --->>> 145 lbs
W2 --->>> 140 lbs
W1 --->>> 135 lbs

*TOTAL POUNDAGE*
W15 --->>> 14,125 lbs
W14 --->>> 13,750 lbs
W13 --->>> 13,500 lbs
W12 --->>> 13,125 lbs
W11 --->>> 12,750 lbs
W10 --->>> 12,750 lbs
W9 --->>> n/a
W8 --->>> 12,375 lbs
W7 --->>> 12,125 lbs
W5 --->>> 11,875 lbs
W5 --->>> 11,625 lbs
W4 --->>> 11,250 lbs
W3 --->>> 12,250 lbs
W2 --->>> 11,875 lbs
W1 --->>> 11,500 lbs​
*The Accessory Lifts:*

*Standing situps with lat machine*
W15 --->>> 80 lbs @ 3 sets x 8 reps
W14 --->>> 70 lbs @ 4 sets x 10 reps
W13 --->>> n/a
W12 --->>> n/a
W11 --->>> n/a
W10 --->>> 70 lbs @ 3 sets x 12 reps
W9 --->>> n/a
W8 --->>> n/a
W7 --->>> 70 lbs @ 2 sets x 12 reps
W6 --->>> 70 lbs @ 3 sets x 12 reps
W5 --->>> n/a
W4 --->>> 60 lbs @ 4 sets x 15 reps
W3 --->>> 60 lbs @ 4 sets x 12 reps
W2 --->>> 60 lbs @ 4 sets x 10 reps
W1 --->>> 40 lbs @ 5 sets x 15 reps

*Leg Raises*
W15 --->>> BW @ 2 sets x 15 reps
W14 --->>> BW @ 1 set x 15 reps
W13 --->>> BW @ 2 sets x 12 reps
W12 --->>> n/a
W11 --->>> n/a
W10 --->>> BW @ 1 set x 10 reps
W9 --->>> n/a
W8 --->>> n/a
W7 --->>> BW @ 2 sets x 20 reps
W6 --->>> BW @ 1 set x 25 reps
W5 --->>> n/a
W4 --->>> BW @ 1 set x 20 reps
W3 --->>> BW @ 1 set x 20 reps
W2 --->>> BW @ 1 set x 15 reps
W1 --->>> n/a

*Side Bends*
W15 --->>> 45 lbs @ 1 set x 20 reps
W14 --->>> 25 lbs @ 1 set x 25 reps
W13 --->>> 25 lbs @ 3 sets x 25 reps
W12 --->>> n/a
W11 --->>> n/a
W10 --->>> 25 lbs @ 1 set x 15 reps
W9 --->>> n/a
W8 --->>> n/a
W7 --->> n/a
W6 --->>> 25 lbs @ 2 sets x 15 reps
W5 --->>> n/a
W4 --->>> 25 lbs @ 2 sets x 15 reps
W3 --->>> 25 lbs @ 2 sets x 12 reps
W2 --->>> 25 lbs @ 2 sets x 12 reps
W1 --->>> 25 lbs @ 1 set x 15 reps​

*Diet:*

tons of food. i got everything in today. all the macros + micros lol...​
*Overall Impression:*

today was a good and a bad session. well hold on: today was a shitty day but today;s workout was great. get me?

squat: i was fucked. i have taken a video of my last set because trust me: i was dead. doing 25 reps with 245 was killer. im so glad i have only 1 more week left. also, i have this strong feeling that the reason why today was shit was because of the friday workout. so my plan is that i will be doing only DE work this friday and i will aim for a new 5RM of 295 lbs the week after. if it doesnt happen its fine: we are all sure my 4RM is 295 so not much to lose. i have taken a video of my last set. i will pm it later. tomorrow evening sometime. 

bench: i didnt not complete this in 5 sets. i did 5+5+4+4+4+3. but everything was on my own. form was shitty because i didnt feel like lifting. today hasnt been one of the best days of my life and it greatly affected my workout.

rows: done with the usual good form. 

overall: im happy with the workout. i did well. next week im going to try 250, 180 and 145 for squat, bench and rows respectively. the day has been kinda shitty. hopefully tomorrow will be better.

have a good week people

peace ​


----------



## Andalite (Apr 24, 2007)

YouTube - Squat 245 x 5 for 5x5 sets across


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 24, 2007)

Andalite said:


> thanks so much dude  btw: when u gonna put up the pics of the hot chicks in ur journal?



Ill post up 6-9 on Saturday is that cool?


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 24, 2007)

Sounds tough but you did it Gj man.


----------



## Andalite (Apr 26, 2007)

Week 15 - Wednesday - LIGHT Day

*The Basic Lifts:*

*Olympic Squats 2 x 5*
W15 --->>> 170 lbs
W14 --->>> 170 lbs
W13 --->>> 170 lbs
W12 --->>> n/a
W11 --->>> 170 lbs
W10 --->>> 170 lbs
W9 --->>> n/a
W8 --->>> 170 lbs
W7 --->>> 165 lbs
W6 --->>> 165 lbs
W5 --->>> 165 lbs
W4 --->>> 160 lbs
W3 --->>> 155 lbs (3 sets)
W2 --->>> 150 lbs (3 sets)
W1 --->>> 145 lbs (3 sets)

*Strict Military Press 3 x 5*
W15 --->>> 110 lbs
W13 --->>> 105 lbs
W11 --->>> 100 lbs
W8 --->>> 95 lbs

*Dumbbell Rows 2 x 5*
W15 --->>> 100 lbs
W14 --->>> 85 lbs
W13 --->>> 80 lbs

*TOTAL POUNDAGE*
W15 --->>> 4,350 lbs
W14 --->>> 4,450 lbs
W13 --->>> 4,075 lbs
W12 --->>> n/a
W11 --->>> 4,375 lbs
W10 --->>> 4,675 lbs
W9 --->>> n/a
W8 --->>> 4,275 lbs
W7 --->>> 4,800 lbs
W6 --->>> 4,525 lbs
W5 --->>> 4,025 lbs
W4 --->>> 4,650 lbs
W3 --->>> 5,600 lbs
W2 --->>> 5,425 lbs
W1 --->>> 5,000 lbs​
*The Accessory Lifts:*

*Cable Pull Throughs*
W15 --->>> 60 lbs @ 2 sets x 10 reps
W14 --->>> n/a
W13 --->>> 40 lbs @ 1 set x 15 reps
W 12 --->>> n/a
W11 --->>> n/a
W10 --->>> n/a
W9 --->>> n/a
W8 --->>> n/a
W7 --->>> n/a
W6 --->>> n/a
W5 --->>> n/a
W4 --->>> 60 lbs @ 1 set x 15 reps
W3 --->>> 40 lbs @ 1 set x 15 reps
W2 --->>> 17.5 lbs @ 1 set x 20 reps
W1 --->>> 17.5 lbs @ 1 sets x 15 reps

*Reverse Hyperextensions*
W15 --->>> 25 lbs @ 2 sets x 12 reps
W14 --->>> 25 lbs @ 1 set x 12 reps
W13 --->>> 25 lbs @ 1 set x 12 reps
W12 --->>> n/a
W11 --->>> 25 lbs @ 2 sets x 12 reps
W10 --->>> 5 lbs @ 1 set x 20 reps
W9 --->>> n/a
W8 --->>> 25 lbs @ 1 set x 20 reps
W7 --->>> 25 lbs @ 1 set x 15 reps
W6 --->>> n/a
W5 --->>> n/a
W4 --->>> 25 lbs @ 1 set x 15 reps
W3 --->>> 25 lbs @ 1 set x 25 reps
W2 --->>> 25 lbs @ 1 set x 15 reps
W1 --->>> 25 lbs @ 1 set x 10 reps​
*Diet:*

good​
*Overall Impression:*

sorry, i was too lazy to log this in yesterday 

workout was good. i dont know why i did a jump from 85 to 100 on the rows. wierd. i just felt like it so i lifted that much. sorry. 

otherwise the workout was good. 

i have read that mark insists on OH work being done more than bench work to get a good bench so in my upper-lower i will be using this. 

the plan for tomorrow is simple. for squats, only DE work. no ME work. i want to do 250x5x5 on monday and i cant afford my legs to be weak. for bench, its the same usual routine. other than that nothing new  

i cant believe i am week 15 of this program! wow.....and to think i used to want to change programs on a bi-weekly level! all thanks to my mentor Eric who has convinced me to stick to one program. and of course, without a question - to u guys for keeping me on track 

thanks for reading

i hope everyone is having a good week ​


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 26, 2007)

Good job man you are def in the top ranking for guys who really put effort into their journals Im always impressed.


----------



## Double D (Apr 26, 2007)

I see your down a little poundage. You been eating as much as normal? I know you said you didnt eat for a while a few days ago.


----------



## Andalite (Apr 27, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Good job man you are def in the top ranking for guys who really put effort into their journals Im always impressed.



thanks bro 



			
				Double D said:
			
		

> I see your down a little poundage. You been eating as much as normal? I know you said you didnt eat for a while a few days ago.



nah bro. im fine. the reason why im down in pundage is because i use more when i do push presses and i alternate push presses with military presses every week 

thanks for dropping by guys


----------



## Andalite (Apr 28, 2007)

did not go to workout today. my knee is feeling wierd and last night in my sleep i woke up screaming thrice because i got severe leg cramps where ur calf gets pulled and u have to do the calf stretch to un-pull it....yeah: it was a very painful experience and to have urself woken up thrice in a night because of it is terrifying. 

so, skipped training....went out to partying with my friends..im back early than usual so i thought i would update tonight itself. 

plan for next week is to get in the monday workout with 250, 180 and 150 respectively and then friday to end it with 295, 195 5RMs for squat and ebnch respectively. looking forward to it.

after next week i am taking a week off (my first in 16 weeks). looking forward to that too 

anyways, enough talking. 

have a great weekend everyone and stay safe

thanks for reading

peace

Andalite


----------



## Double D (Apr 28, 2007)

So you drunk?


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 28, 2007)

Sry about that man thats gotta be scary are you getting enough potassium, salt ,and calcium?


----------



## Andalite (Apr 28, 2007)

Double D said:


> So you drunk?



no i dont drink really. i never have. i dont even smoke. i just dont want to (its not a religious thing). but yes, i do hang out with my friends who drink a lot and stuff. when they drink, i sip on a coke. last night, i think one of my friends had 20 beers. i had finished 2 litres of coke 



			
				Brutus_G said:
			
		

> Sry about that man thats gotta be scary are you getting enough potassium, salt ,and calcium?



umm...that could have been the reason dude


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 29, 2007)

As usual, excelent w/o's Brother Andalite, Very solid progression and Great vids too!!!


----------



## Andalite (Apr 29, 2007)

^^^ thanks Archie


----------



## Double D (Apr 29, 2007)

Haha...thats an assload of coke! You ought to atleast opt for diet. Proud of ya though for no drinking.


----------



## Andalite (Apr 30, 2007)

Week 16 - Monday - HEAVY Day

*The Basic Lifts:*

*Olympic Squats 5 x 5*
W16 --->>> 250 lbs
W15 --->>> 245 lbs
W14 --->>> 240 lbs
W13 --->>> 235 lbs
W12 --->>> 230 lbs
W11 --->>> 225 lbs
W10 --->>> 225 lbs
W9 --->>> 225 lbs
W8 --->>> 220 lbs
W7 --->>> 215 lbs
W6 --->>> 210 lbs
W5 --->>> 205 lbs
W4 --->>> 200 lbs
W3 --->>> 195 lbs
W2 --->>> 190 lbs
W1 --->>> 185 lbs

*Flat Bench Press 5 x 5*
W16 --->>> 180 lbs
W15 --->>> 180 lbs
W14 --->>> 175 lbs
W13 --->>> 175 lbs
W12 --->>> 170 lbs
W11 --->>> 165 lbs
W10 --->>> 165 lbs
W9 --->>> n/a
W8 --->>> 160 lbs
W7 --->>> 160 lbs
W6 --->>> 160 lbs
W5 --->>> 160 lbs
W4 --->>> 155 lbs
W3 --->>> 150 lbs
W2 --->>> 145 lbs
W1 --->>> 140 lbs

*JS Rows 5 x 5*
W16 --->>> 145 lbs
W15 --->>> 140 lbs
W14 --->>> 135 lbs
W13 --->>> 130 lbs
W12 --->>> 125 lbs
W11 --->>> 120 lbs
W10 --->>> 120 lbs
W9 --->>> n/a
W9 --->>> n/a
W8 --->>> 115 lbs
w7 --->>> 110 lbs
W6 --->>> 105 lbs
W5 --->>> 100 lbs
W4 --->>> 95 lbs
W3 --->>> 145 lbs
W2 --->>> 140 lbs
W1 --->>> 135 lbs

*TOTAL POUNDAGE*
W16 --->>> 14,375 lbs
W15 --->>> 14,125 lbs
W14 --->>> 13,750 lbs
W13 --->>> 13,500 lbs
W12 --->>> 13,125 lbs
W11 --->>> 12,750 lbs
W10 --->>> 12,750 lbs
W9 --->>> n/a
W8 --->>> 12,375 lbs
W7 --->>> 12,125 lbs
W5 --->>> 11,875 lbs
W5 --->>> 11,625 lbs
W4 --->>> 11,250 lbs
W3 --->>> 12,250 lbs
W2 --->>> 11,875 lbs
W1 --->>> 11,500 lbs​
*The Accessory Lifts:*

*Standing situps with lat machine*
W16 --->>> 80 lbs @ 4 sets x 8 reps
W15 --->>> 80 lbs @ 3 sets x 8 reps
W14 --->>> 70 lbs @ 4 sets x 10 reps
W13 --->>> n/a
W12 --->>> n/a
W11 --->>> n/a
W10 --->>> 70 lbs @ 3 sets x 12 reps
W9 --->>> n/a
W8 --->>> n/a
W7 --->>> 70 lbs @ 2 sets x 12 reps
W6 --->>> 70 lbs @ 3 sets x 12 reps
W5 --->>> n/a
W4 --->>> 60 lbs @ 4 sets x 15 reps
W3 --->>> 60 lbs @ 4 sets x 12 reps
W2 --->>> 60 lbs @ 4 sets x 10 reps
W1 --->>> 40 lbs @ 5 sets x 15 reps

*Leg Raises*
W16 --->>> BW @ 2 sets x 20 reps
W15 --->>> BW @ 2 sets x 15 reps
W14 --->>> BW @ 1 set x 15 reps
W13 --->>> BW @ 2 sets x 12 reps
W12 --->>> n/a
W11 --->>> n/a
W10 --->>> BW @ 1 set x 10 reps
W9 --->>> n/a
W8 --->>> n/a
W7 --->>> BW @ 2 sets x 20 reps
W6 --->>> BW @ 1 set x 25 reps
W5 --->>> n/a
W4 --->>> BW @ 1 set x 20 reps
W3 --->>> BW @ 1 set x 20 reps
W2 --->>> BW @ 1 set x 15 reps
W1 --->>> n/a

*Side Bends*
W16 --->>> 45 lbs @ 1 set x 25 reps
W15 --->>> 45 lbs @ 1 set x 20 reps
W14 --->>> 25 lbs @ 1 set x 25 reps
W13 --->>> 25 lbs @ 3 sets x 25 reps
W12 --->>> n/a
W11 --->>> n/a
W10 --->>> 25 lbs @ 1 set x 15 reps
W9 --->>> n/a
W8 --->>> n/a
W7 --->> n/a
W6 --->>> 25 lbs @ 2 sets x 15 reps
W5 --->>> n/a
W4 --->>> 25 lbs @ 2 sets x 15 reps
W3 --->>> 25 lbs @ 2 sets x 12 reps
W2 --->>> 25 lbs @ 2 sets x 12 reps
W1 --->>> 25 lbs @ 1 set x 15 reps​

*Diet:*

good diet for today. i cant remember it though. i do remember i had 4 meals in before the workout and i have started having cottage cheese before sleeping every day so i am happy ​
*Overall Impression:*

the last monday workout of the texas method

Squat: i was fine until the 5th set. the first 4 were fine. i got in 4x5 perfect. then, after the 4th set i took like a 10 minute break (i was talking to a few friends about this coming Friday's plan) and on rep 4 the bar hit the safety bars because i didnt breathe in correctly and my back rounded and i got stuck. so i left it there, took off all the plates, picked it up, put it back on the rack, waited to catch my breath and got in 2 more reps to total it at 25 reps. im not really all that disappointed..i should be, but im just not. its fine. i know my 5x5 max at this time is 245 lbs. i would like to say 250 but it wasnt clean and im not too hell bent on it in the first place. 245 is nice and im happy. but i could have done 250 if u know what i mean....

bench press: fucking amazing. got all 25 reps in 5 sets of 5 reps. new 5x5 max and i am very very happy. 

rows: these were fine and im thrilled. 

today;s workout was good and  i am happy to say i have progressed so well on the Texas Method even after my injury. as for the rest of the week....

this is finals week  and i dont know whether i want to workout anymore. i might just do wednesday and then for friday i plan on doing only DE for squats and ME for bench. im tired of squatting straight for 16 weeks and i am looking forward to my week off next week. 16 weeks without a single break is killer and i need an off week to get motivated again. ofcourse, since im going back home and im gonna be meeitng my gf i dont think i will be motivated which is fine since this summer im only maintaining my maxes 

i hope everyone is having a good day, thanks for reading guys and have a great week ahead 

stay safe

peace​


----------



## Andalite (Apr 30, 2007)

Double D said:


> Haha...thats an assload of coke! You ought to atleast opt for diet. Proud of ya though for no drinking.



thanks DD  i dont get tempted to drink.....infact, if u come to bombay, u will probably find me (and i am serious) at rave parties with people high on coke, lsd, etc and i will be the only sober dude out there. i just dont do what i dont want to do. now dont misunderstand me: i dont go to rave parties often. i've just been to like 5 in the last 4 years....im not a party guy.....infact, i dont go to clubs unless my gf is there (and vice versa)....i do like to go pubbing though...thats a more chilled out atmosphere u know...


----------



## Double D (Apr 30, 2007)

Yes it defnitly is a more laid back atmosphere. And I am all about that!


----------



## Andalite (Apr 30, 2007)

Double D said:


> Yes it defnitly is a more laid back atmosphere. And I am all about that!



me likes that too!


----------



## Brutus_G (May 1, 2007)

Double D said:


> Yes it defnitly is a more laid back atmosphere. And I am all about that!



Were you can start fights


----------



## King Silverback (May 1, 2007)

Excellent w/o Brother Andalite!!!
I just can't do that much volume, 5x5 REALLY made me feel overtrained, but it seems to be working for you!!!


----------



## Double D (May 1, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Were you can start fights



I am not much of a fighter......


----------



## Brutus_G (May 2, 2007)

Double D said:


> I am not much of a fighter......



  LOL


----------



## Andalite (May 4, 2007)

Archie: thanks

Brutus: LOL

DD: LOL x2


----------



## Andalite (May 4, 2007)

Week 16 - Friday - MEDIUM Day

*The Basic Lifts:*

*DE Olympic Squats @ 50% of 1RM*
W16 --->>> 12 sets x 2 reps x 145 lbs ; 30 second rest
W15 --->>> n/a
W14 --->>> 4 sets x 2 reps x 145 lbs ; 30 second rest
W13 --->>> n/a
W12 --->>> 4 sets x 2 reps x 145 lbs ; 30 second rest
W11 --->>> 4 sets x 2 reps x 145 lbs ; 30 second rest

*Olympic Squats*
W16 --->>> n/a
W15 --->>> n/a
W14 --->>> 295 lbs x 4 reps
W13 --->>> n/a
W12 --->>> 295 lbs x 4 reps
W11 --->>> 295 lbs x 2 reps
W10 --->>> 295 lbs x 1 rep ; 185 lbs x 10 reps
W9 --->>> n/a
W8 --->>> n/a
W7 --->>> 295 lbs x 2 reps ; 185 lbs x 10 reps
W6 --->>> 295 lbs x 1 rep ; 185 lbs x 10 reps
W5 --->>> 275 lbs x 5 reps ; 185 lbs x 10 reps
W4 --->>> 275 lbs x 4 reps ; 185 lbs x 10 reps
W3 --->>> 275 lbs x 3 reps ; 185 lbs x 10 reps
W2 --->>> 275 lbs x 2 reps ; 185 lbs x 10 reps
W1 --->>> 275 lbs x 1 rep ; 185 lbs x 10 reps

*DE Flat Bench Press @ 50% of 1RM*
W16 --->>> 5 sets x 3 reps x 95 lbs ; 30 second rest
W15 --->>> n/a
W14 --->>> 5 sets x 3 reps x 95 lbs ; 30 second rest
W13 --->>> n/a
W12 --->>> 5 sets x 3 reps x 95 lbs ; 30 second rest
W11 --->>> 4 sets x 3 reps x 95 lbs ; 30 second rest

*Flat Bench Press*
W16 --->>> 195 lbs x 5 reps
W15 --->>> n/a
W14 --->>> 195 lbs x 4 reps
W13 --->>> n/a
W12 --->>> 195 lbs x 3 reps
W11 --->>> 185 lbs x 5 reps
W10 --->>> 185 lbs x 4 reps ; 135 lbs x 10 reps
W9 --->>> n/a
W8 --->>> n/a
W7 --->>> 185 lbs x 3 reps ; 135 lbs x 10 reps
W6 --->>> 185 lbs x 2 reps ; 135 lbs x 10 reps
W5 --->>> 185 lbs x 5 reps ; 135 lbs x 10 reps
W4 --->>> 185 lbs x 4 reps ; 135 lbs x 6 reps
W3 --->>> 185 lbs x 3 reps ; 135 lbs x 6 reps
W2 --->>> 185 lbs x 2 reps ; 135 lbs x 6 reps
W1 --->>> 185 lbs x 1 rep ; 135 lbs x 6 reps

*Pull-Ups 3 x failure*
W16 --->>> 5 + 3 + 2 = 10
W15 --->>> n/a
W14 --->>> 5 + 3 + 2 = 10
W13 --->>> n/a
W12 --->>> 5 + 3 + 2 = 10
W11 --->>> 5 + 3 + 1 = 9
W10 --->>> 6 + 2 + 1 = 9
W9 --->>> n/a
W8 --->>> n/a
W7 --->>> 4 + 2 + 4 = 10
W6 --->>> 5 + 3 + 2 = 10
W5 --->>> 6 + 4 + 3 = 13
W4 --->>> 6 + 3 + 3 = 12
W3 --->>> 5 + 3 + 2 = 10
W2 --->>> 7 + 4 + 3 = 14
W1 --->>> 5 + 4 + 3 = 12

*TOTAL POUNDAGE*
W16 --->>> 7,730 lbs
W15 --->>> n/a
W14 --->>> 6,395 lbs
W13 --->>> n/a
W12 --->>> 6,200 lbs
W11 --->>> 5,480 lbs
W10 --->>> 5,900 lbs
W9 --->>> n/a
W8 --->>> n/a
W7 --->>> 6,195 lbs
W6 --->>> 5,715 lbs
W5 --->>> 7,905 lbs
W4 --->>> 6,660 lbs
W3 --->>> 5,870 lbs
W2 --->>> 6,100 lbs
W1 --->>> 5,280 lbs​
*The Accessory Lifts:*

*Floor Skull Crushers*
W16 --->>> 40 lbs @ 2 sets x 20 reps
W15 --->>> n/a
W14 --->>> 70 lbs @ 1 set x 10 reps
W13 --->>> n/a
W12 --->>> n/a
W11 --->>> 50 lbs @ 1 set x 10 reps
W10 --->>> na
W9 --->>> n/a
W8 --->>> n/a
w7 --->>> 60 lbs @ 1 set x 15 reps
W6 --->>> n/a
W5 --->>> 50 lbs @ 2 sets x 15 reps
W4 --->>> 50 lbs @ 3 sets x 10 reps

*Leg Pull-Ins*
W16 --->>> BW @ 1 set x 30 reps
W15 --->>> n/a
W14 --->>> BW @ 1 set x 25 reps
W13 --->>> n/a
W12 --->>> BW @ 1 set x 20 reps
W11 --->>> BW @ 1 set x 10 reps
W10 --->>> n/a
W9 --->>> n/a
W8 --->>> n/a
W7 --->>> BW @ 1 set x 50 reps
W6 --->>> n/a
W5 --->>> BW @ 1 set x 35 reps
W4 --->>> BW @ 1 set x 25 reps

*Oblique Crunches*
W16 --->>> BW @ 3 sets x 12 reps
W15 --->>> n/a
W14 --->>> BW @ 2 sets x 12 reps
W13 --->>> n/a
W12 --->>> BW @ 2 sets x 10 reps
W11 --->>> BW @ 2 sets x 10 reps
W10 --->>> n/a
W9 --->>> n/a
W8 --->>> n/a
W7 --->>> n/a
W6 --->>> n/a
W5 --->>> BW @ 1 set x 20 reps
W4 --->>> BW @ 1 set x 20 reps​
*Diet:*

let me put it in simple words: i started off the day having a steak for breakfast at 8:00 am along with ice cream. the whole day has had me eating 7 meals so far. i have had to take 2 dumps because of how much ive eaten. this has been going on since monday night actually (the heavy eating). im actually happy with this because now im at a clean 185 lbs and i dont have any popping stomach (after the dump)​
*Overall Impression:*

done. the texas method is over for now. 16 weeks. killer weeks. 16 long weeks. im happy. a special write-up for this will be done either in the next post or sometime this weekend. probably this weekend. 

today's workout was good.

Squats: i am still sore from monday and i am actually not mentally able to do 295 today. i just didnt feel like it. actually, if i was afraid or pumped for it, i would have done 295 but today i didnt feel like doing it. generally when the happens to me, i dont wanna push myself. plus: i have a long way to go and 295 x 5 would have been just a baby step. ill take it later on. no hurries for me. as for the speed squats: they felt good and the 30 second interval made them even more fun. 

Bench: i got it. 195x5. new PR and new 5RM. i am happy. yes, i got a video but ill put it up later. feels good to nail 195. 

my arms are also now officially 14.99 inches. at 5'7 thats pretty decent. too bad my waist is 36. LOL. but its ok: my chest is 43 so im happy. physique wise everything has increased so i got nothing to complain about. even if nothing has increased i am in no position to complain because i never did this from a bb'ers perspective. yet, i have made strength and mass gains. so im happy. actually, im gonna do the Texas Method wrap up right here. i dont have the patience to do this later on. ok here we go:​
*Wrap-Up:*

i did the texas method for 16 weeks total. i have not progressed at all on deads so im gonna exclude them for now. my gains are:

Squat: 5x5 max went from 185 to 245 (could count 250 but i wanna be conservative)
Bench: 5x5 max went from 145 to 180

Squat 1RM used to be 295 lbs. now Squat 4RM is 295. 
Bench 1RM used to be 185 lbs. now my 5RM is 195. 

my 1RMs on the squat and bench have gone from 295 and 185 to 320 and 215 respectively. thats plus 55 lbs to my Big 2 as of now. 

one also has to consider that i had severe injuries at the start of this program and i had an uphill battle from day 1. i also was very weak because 1RM of 295 used to be my max squat a year ago. post DC 275 was my 1RM but i wont count that for now. 

im very happy with the program and u can bet i will be running this program come spring 2008. i might even run it this fall if i miss it  but i first need to go get some micro-loading plates. then i dont mind running the program. 

my bodyweight has gone from 175 to 185+ in these 16 weeks. considering the fact that i used to eat like shit i consider that a good thing. plus: 185 was my weight last wednesday. right now its probably a little more but i wanna be conservative.

i was thinking of my total for the big 3 and this is what i realized. my old total was 295 + 185 + 345 = 825 but now its like 320 + 215 + ? im guessing that since my squats have increased its safe to say my deadlift has probably gone up by 40 lbs. im being conservative out here. so my total right now is around 900 lbs odd. im pretty happy with that and i plan on getting 1000 lbs by the end of this year. im not genetically strong but i think with slow and steady hard work i should get there. 

thank you everyone for supporting me through this and a special thank you to eric for guiding me through this program. 

have a great weekend guys

Anuj​


----------



## Andalite (May 4, 2007)

i would also like to make 2 things of note here. 

1.) my old total of 825 used to be my total 1 year ago with the exception of deadlifts. 

2.) i am going to list the people who helped me through this program with their undying support. i always do this guys so bear with me. i believe in giving credit where its due. 

firstly, i would like to thank Eric for his insight and help and faith in me. 

next Dave for reasons obvious.

next Mr. Rippetoe for even more obvious reasons. 

next (in no particular order)
Jno20
thenatural
Glyder   
boondocksmuscle 
JNo20 
DuckDuckGoose 
5luke2 
Adam2433 
JT1
Liquidtensi0n   
young and strong 
mjw8204 
iron619 
lewdog_5
LSU 1
Archangel
Brutus_G
Double_D
SgtSlaughter   
silver_shadow 
HiDnGoD
warri0r87   
Cammo
KTW 
Ubiquitous

thanks guys  

have a good weekend everyone


----------



## Brutus_G (May 5, 2007)

Fuck yeah! Im on the lisT!@



Wow 195X5 Damn thats very strong man you got like 40 pounds on me


----------



## Andalite (May 5, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Fuck yeah! Im on the lisT!@
> 
> 
> 
> Wow 195X5 Damn thats very strong man you got like 40 pounds on me


thanks dude


----------



## Andalite (May 13, 2007)

ladies and gentlemen  

i am back!!! 

ok, so im home now and its great to be with family and my gf and friends. 

this next workout of mine will be run from the 14th of May to somewhere before the 22nd of August. 

a lot of my workouts are going to suffer because of pre-workout sex (about time, eh? ) but im fine with that because the purpose of this program isnt to increase my strength at all. the goal is to work on weak points. 

the workout is as follows:

*Upper Body Emphasis 1:*

1.)	Bench Press 3x3, 3x3 ramping, 1,2,3,4,5 RM

2.)	Bottom Pin Press 4x5-6

3.)	JS Rows 3x5-7

4.)	Front Plate Raise 2x8-12

*Lower Body Emphasis 1:*

1.)	Squats 3x3, 3x3 ramping, 1,2,3,4,5 RM

2.)	Good Mornings 3x5

3.)	Platform Step-ups 3x5-6

4.)	Glute Ham Raises 2-3x8-12

*Upper Body Emphasis 2:*

1.)	Bench Press 3-4x6-10

2.)	Pull-ups 4x failure

3.)	Military Press 3-5x5-7

4.)	Upper Back 2-3x8-10

*Lower Body Emphasis 2:*

1.)	Squats 3-5x10

2.)	Keystone Deadlifts 3x6

3.)	Dumbbell Swings 2-3x8-12

4.)	Leg Press superset with Leg Curls 1-2x10-12


its a simple program IMO and special thanks to Eric as usual. disclaimer is: this is my program. all constructive criticism and helpful suggestions are welcome. a simple request is: please dont start any e-wars. 

i look forward to this program and will post my workout tomorrow. 

hope everyone is having a great weekend and best of luck for the week ahead 

stay safe everyone and please keep reading

Anuj


----------



## Andalite (May 14, 2007)

*Summer '07 Upper-Lower Split*
*UPPER HEAVY - WEEK 1*

*Workout:-*

*Flat Bench Press = * 3 sets x 3 reps x 185 lbs (85 kgs)

*Pin Press from Bottom =* 3 sets x 6 reps x 135 lbs (60 kgs)

*JS Rows = * 3 sets x 5 reps x 155 lbs (70 kgs)

*Front Plate Raise = * 2 sets x 12 reps x 25 lbs (10 kgs)

*Seated Dumbbell Curls = * 2 sets x 8 reps x 30 lbs (14 kgs)

*Pulley Push Downs = * 1 set x 15 reps x 30 lbs (15 kgs)​
*TOTAL POUNDAGE:-*
W1 --->>> 7,150 lbs​*Overall Impression:-*

good workout. pause presses were killer. im happy.​


----------



## Brutus_G (May 14, 2007)

I like it in fact i love upper/lower routines maybe you could add in more pulling but that the only thing i see wrong.


----------



## Andalite (May 15, 2007)

*Summer '07 Upper-Lower Split*
*LOWER HEAVY - WEEK 1*


*Workout:-*


*Squats = * 3 sets x 3 reps x 275 lbs (125 kgs)

*Good Mornings =* 3 sets x 5 reps x 155 lbs (70 kgs)

*Step-ups from below parallel = * 3 sets x 5 reps x 185 lbs (90 kgs)

*Glute Ham Raises = * n/a​

*TOTAL POUNDAGE:-*


W1 --->>> 7,575 lbs​
*Overall Impression:-*


it was a pretty ok workout.

Squat: form was spot on. 275 was heavy enough. ill try 285 in 1 or 2 weeks. 

Good Mornings: i have no fucking clue on how to do them. i JUST looked them up: YouTube - Johnny GM and my form was spot on like that. so i  guess i got no probs considering im doing it the first time.

Step-ups: i think i took too much weight. fucking killed my quads they are so fucking sore today. i dont like being sore. i havent been sore in 16 weeks. 

Glute Ham Raises: i dont have a place to do these or even a ghetto GHR so someone please suggest a substitute which i am not using on the second lower day. instead of these i did 2 sets of hyperextensions. 

Doet: still getting in plenty of food.

Overall: the workout was good and heavy except for the GHRs...​


----------



## Andalite (May 15, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> I like it in fact i love upper/lower routines maybe you could add in more pulling but that the only thing i see wrong.



thanks  i don think the pulling thing is a problem bro....


----------



## Brutus_G (May 16, 2007)

Looking strong bro. Alot of low reps you got there you may wanna add on a couple of 15-20 rep recovey sets in there.


----------



## Andalite (May 16, 2007)

*Brutus*, i will be doing high reps on the light days


----------



## Andalite (May 16, 2007)

*Summer '07 Upper-Lower Split*
*UPPER LIGHT - WEEK 1*


*Workout:-*


*Incline Bench Press = * 3 sets x 10 reps x 120 lbs (55 kgs)

*Pull-ups =* 5 + 3 + 2 + 1 = 11

*Military Press = * 3 sets x 3 reps x 110 lbs (50 kgs)

*Upper Back Machine = * 2 sets x 10 reps x 110 lbs (50 kgs)​

*TOTAL POUNDAGE:-*


W1 --->>> 8,847 lbs​
*Overall Impression:-*


went and worked out early morning today. weight has gone up to 187 lbs (85 kgs) finally. im happy. 

workout was ok.

Incline Bench Press: felt very very tough. i havent done more than 5 reps for the bench press in a long time so i was out of breath a LOT and it fucking took everything in me not to give up lol. i hate high rep work. next week, it will be 4x10x120.

Pull-ups: felt strong. dead hang pull ups. 

Military Press: i dunno but i feel ive gotten weaker on these or the fact that my upper chest was bursting after those inclines, these numbers sufered. either way, ill get strong on them in due time. next week it will be 3x4, then 3x5 then 4x5 and then 5x5. or i might do 4x4 and then 5x5. ideally i would love 4x4 then 5x5. lets hope. 

Upper-Back Machine: felt good doing it. 

alright ppl, i hope everyone is having a good week. see y'all tomorrow. im going to sleep. i slept for only 4 hours last night (i party a lot in mumbai - and by party i mean pubbing)

stay safe everyone​


----------



## Andalite (May 18, 2007)

*Summer '07 Upper-Lower Split*
*LOWER LIGHT - WEEK 1*


*Workout:-*


*Squats = * 3 sets x 10 reps x 200 lbs (90 kgs)

*Keystone Deadlifts =* 3 sets x 6 reps x 200 lbs (90 kgs)

*Dumbbell Swings = * 2 sets x 12 reps x 40 lbs (20 kgs)

*Leg Press super set with Leg Curls = * 1 set x 10 reps x 330 lbs (150 kgs) and 1 set x 10 reps x 70 lbs (35 kgs)

*Lat Pull-Down Sit-Ups =* 1 set x 10 reps x 70 lbs (35 kgs)

*Decline Sit-Ups (Weighted) = * 1 set x 10 reps x 10 lbs (5 kgs)​

*TOTAL POUNDAGE:-*


W1 --->>> 14,560 lbs​
*Overall Impression:-*


i cant believe i got such large poundages. 

Squat: felt really easy. next week i am gonna attempt either a 4x10 or 5x10 with 200 lbs. im pretty happy about this actually 

Keystone Deadlifts: felt great on my hammies and my glutes. im still sore right now.

Dumbbell Swings: did them for the first time today. felt great. im a little afraid that all this leg work is going to affect performance. i hate it when that happens. 

Leg Press and Leg Curl superset: light and easy. almost like a cool down thing. well, not the leg curls....my hams were pumped. i think my legs have grown a LOT....atleast, thats what my gf says....

Ab work: i didnt skip it this time. im glad i did it. i need to develop the core. 

Overall Impression: i am happy ​


----------



## Brutus_G (May 19, 2007)

I try to avoid any ab work since i think it actually makes my waist wider i know this isn't ideal and can be risky just my opinion BTW i like how your leg pressing 330 on a light day lol.


----------



## Andalite (May 19, 2007)

*Brutus:* i know what u mean. i have added over 25 lbs to my frame since September 2006. and i have become very wide from all angles: chest, shoulders (oh man...) and waist. but i havent become fat - except my face which has unusally become puffy but i believe that to be because im not having enough protein right now - just very very high good quality carbs. protein intake will go to 300 grams per day come monday. as for the leg press: i hate that exercise and my ROM isnt that great either. i hate machines actually. except the bicep curl machine (LOL)


----------



## Brutus_G (May 20, 2007)

Andalite said:


> *Brutus:* i know what u mean. i have added over 25 lbs to my frame since September 2006. and i have become very wide from all angles: chest, shoulders (oh man...) and waist. but i havent become fat - except my face which has unusally become puffy but i believe that to be because im not having enough protein right now - just very very high good quality carbs. protein intake will go to 300 grams per day come monday. as for the leg press: i hate that exercise and my ROM isnt that great either. i hate machines actually. except the bicep curl machine (LOL)



Man you gotta work those guns lol!


----------



## Andalite (May 29, 2007)

*Summer '07 Upper-Lower Split*
*LOWER HEAVY - WEEK 3*


*Workout:-*


*Squats = * 3 sets x 3 reps x 275 lbs (125 kgs)

*Good Mornings =* 3 sets x 5 reps x 110 lbs (50 kgs)

*Step-ups from below parallel = * 3 sets x 5 reps x 185 lbs (90 kgs)

*Glute Ham Raises = * n/a​

*TOTAL POUNDAGE:-*


W3---->>> 6,900 lbs
 W2 --->>> n/a
W1 --->>> 7,575 lbs​
*Overall Impression:-*


quite a few things of note. i had fever today when i went to workout. add to that a cough and a cold. im fine now however. 

squats: good form all over. it felt amazing!

good mornings: reduced the weight because i went all the way to parallel. felt very different but im liking this exercise 

step-ups: same old same old

GHRs: i still dont know how to do this. i need to figure out what to do to substitute this exercise with.

overall: great workout  ​


----------



## Andalite (May 31, 2007)

*Summer '07 Upper-Lower Split*
*UPPER HEAVY - WEEK 3*

*Workout:-*

*Flat Bench Press = * 3 sets x 3 reps x 185 lbs (85 kgs)

*Pin Press from Bottom =* 4 sets x 6 reps x 135 lbs (60 kgs)

*JS Rows = * 3 sets x 6 reps x 155 lbs (70 kgs)

*Front Plate Raise = * 2 sets x 15 reps x 25 lbs (10 kgs)

*Seated Dumbbell Curls = * 2 sets x 9 reps x 30 lbs (14 kgs)

*Pulley Push Downs = * 1 set x 20 reps x 30 lbs (15 kgs)​
*TOTAL POUNDAGE:-*
W3 --->>> 9,585 lbs
W2 --->>> n/a
W1 --->>> 7,150 lbs​*Overall Impression:-*

i decided to do monday's session today because i missed monday's workout. i have fallen very ill and am under a lot of medication so i am wondering how i was able to lift so heavy today. i am glad i was still able to progress. feels good. in these last 2-3 days i have lost 5 lbs. i was on a shitty diet till today but i finally managed to get in the right amount of protein, etc. so all is well. i should recover in another 2 days. hopefully. my shoulder is feeling a little wierd though. left shoulder. im a little concerned about this. perhaps doing my rehab tomorrow might help. i think my tiny shoulder muscles are a little sore thats it. 

as for the workout, it was good. 

Bench Press: good form

Pin Press: chest was toasted lol

JS Rows: felt great as always!

Plate Raises: made the shoulder feel better. not 100% as yet but close. like 70% from 20%. so im happy. tomorrow's rehab will make it go to either 100% or 20% again. i hope the former.

Curls and Extensions: boring stuff. just glad i progressed haha my arms are looking awesome now! 

Overall: going to see Pirates III tomorrow morning. should be fun. workout was fun too. hope everyone is having a good week and thanks for reading!​


----------



## Andalite (Jun 1, 2007)

*Summer '07 Upper-Lower Split*
*LOWER LIGHT - WEEK 3*


*Workout:-*


*Squats = * 2 sets x 10 reps x 200 lbs (90 kgs)

*Keystone Deadlifts =* 5 sets x 5 reps x 200 lbs (90 kgs)

*Dumbbell Swings = * 2 sets x 15 reps x 50 lbs (24 kgs)

*Leg Press super set with Leg Curls = * 1 set x 15 reps x 330 lbs (150 kgs) and 1 set x 12 reps x 80 lbs (40 kgs) 

*Side Bends =* 2 sets x 15 reps x 35 lbs (16 kgs)

*Hyperextensions = * 1 set x 15 reps x BW​

*TOTAL POUNDAGE:-*


W3 --->>> 15,060 lbs
W2 --->>> n/a
W1 --->>> 14,560 lbs​
*Overall Impression:-*


havent gotten fully well yet. still under medication. 

squats: should have done 4x10 but doing high rep squats is really killing me. i gave up at 2 sets. i could have done 3 but i had a coke a while before my workout and i had a massive heartburn throughout the entire workout which didnt help me one bit. 

key stone deadlifts: i compensated for the lesser amount of squats by doing 5x5 = 25 reps instead of 3x6 = 18 reps.

dumbbell swings: felt really good except on set 2 i almost puked.

leg press + leg curls superset: very tiring. my ROM on leg press wasnt 100% and i dont intend for it to be that way either. the workout prior to this is enough lol

diet: eating has improved since yesterday. maybe the coke caused the heartburn maybe it didnt. i have no clue. either way, im not having any coke prior to my workout again. maybe the combination of coke and a banana did not work. 

overall: good workout. glad the poundages increased. 

have a good weekend everyone and thanks for reading ​


----------



## Double D (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice workout, and I like your new plan!


----------



## Andalite (Jun 1, 2007)

*Double D:* awesome to hear man!


----------



## Andalite (Jun 4, 2007)

*Summer '07 Upper-Lower Split*
*UPPER HEAVY - WEEK 4*

*Workout:-*

*Flat Bench Press = * 3 sets x 3 reps x 185 lbs (85 kgs)

*Pin Press from Bottom =* 6 sets x 3 reps x 155 lbs (70 kgs)

*JS Rows = * 3 sets x 7 reps x 155 lbs (70 kgs)

*Front Plate Raise = * 4 sets x 8 reps x 30 lbs (15 kgs)

*Seated Dumbbell Curls = * 2 sets x 10 reps x 30 lbs (14 kgs)

*Decline Tricep Box Extensions taking into account only added plates to the box = * 3 sets x 10 reps x 30 lbs (15 kgs)​
*TOTAL POUNDAGE:-*
W4 --->>> 10,170 lbs
W3 --->>> 9,585 lbs
W2 --->>> n/a
W1 --->>> 7,150 lbs​*Overall Impression:-*

good workout. 

Bench Press: my strength on this is slightly dwindling due to my sickness, etc. i should get better at this next week. that is the goal lol

Pin Press: decided to increase the weight. next week i will do 7x3 with 155 and then the week after i will do 8x3. after that is 10x3 then increase the weight by 5 kgs or so. this is all tentative. all that is sure is that next week is 7x3 and the week after its 8x3. 

JS Rows: felt awesome. new PR for sure haha. next week im gonna be doing 165 lbs (75 kgs) for either 3x5. i am keeping my fingers crossed!

Front Plate Raise: im finding it  difficult to progress on this so well, decided to do low reps, more sets and add weight. triple progression. felt great. 

Bicep/Tricep Stuff: im gonna wear elbow sleeves when i do these decline tricep extensions because i go all the way down way past my head on these and my elbow joint hurts like a bitch an hour or so after. its still hurting. probably will be sore tomorrow morning (its midnight here). for bicep curls: time to test the 16s haha

Diet: diet has been great off late (im getting in over 300 g of protein with only 50 from whey and having almost 6-8 litres of water per day). ive started ZMAs, etc. im feeling much better. post and pre-workout nutrition has improved greatly. from eating nothing i am eating some pretty good food now. i finally have started eating oatmeal haha....

Overall: im happy. the only sad thing is that my bench press was difficult. it should be fine next week. if it isnt, im gonna be pissed haha....!!! but today was great. im very happy with the workload. i want to hit 20,000 lbs sometime this vacation ahahaha that is, without having to do GVT 

stay safe everyone, thanks for reading and have a great week ahead y'all ​


----------



## Double D (Jun 4, 2007)

Good workout. Hope your over being sick.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 4, 2007)

Wow its been awhile man hope you doing good. Still lookin strong!


----------



## Andalite (Jun 4, 2007)

*Double D:* thanks for ur wishes. yes, i am much better. not 100% but around 80-85  

*Brutus:* thank you. yes, fortunately being sick hasnt rendered me weak. thankfully.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 4, 2007)

As usual, Consistant and stronger each w/o!!! Best Wishes Brother Andalite!!!


----------



## Andalite (Jun 5, 2007)

*Archie:* thanks man


----------



## Andalite (Jun 5, 2007)

*Summer '07 Upper-Lower Split*
*LOWER HEAVY - WEEK 4*


*Workout:-*


*Squats = * 1 set x 1 rep x 275 lbs (125 kgs)

*Good Mornings =* 3 sets x 6 reps x 110 lbs (50 kgs)

*Step-ups from below parallel = * 3 sets x 7 reps x 185 lbs (90 kgs)

*Glute Ham Raises = * 3 sets x 5 reps x BW

*Lat Sit-Ups = * 3 sets x 10 reps x 77 lbs (35 kgs)

*Crunches = * 2 sets x 15 reps x BW

*Hyperextensions = * 1 set x 10 reps

*Calf Raises on Leg Press DC Style = * 4 sets x 25 reps x 220 lbs (100 kgs)​

*TOTAL POUNDAGE:-*


W4 --->>> 6,455 lbs
W3---->>> 6,900 lbs
W2 --->>> n/a
W1 --->>> 7,575 lbs​
*Overall Impression:-*


bodyweight is finally up 1 kgs. i am now 83 kgs clean which means 183 lbs. unfortunately, i only got 4 hours of sleep last night and i wasnt feeling very happy today. probably why my squats were a disaster.

Squats: i dunno why but after the first rep i was like "fuck this, im not in the mood". maybe it was 17+ weeks of regular squatting catching up on me, maybe it was me just being lazy, maybe it was me coming off the medication for my illness, maybe it was because i was still sore from last friday, maybe i was just being a coward, maybe it was all of this put together. i regret doing only 1 set. next week i will come what may hit 275 for 3x3. no matter what. i have an idea about this actually. it just occured to me: i do 3x3x275 next week, then 3x4x275 then 3x5x275 then 4x5x275 and then 5x5x275. there we go. my goal for this summer: 5x5 with 275. then ill be happy haha. 

Good Mornings: felt good. did them to perfection. next week will be 3x7x110 then 3x5x120. so im happy. i cant imagine however how ppl do 315 for 8+ reps on this. damn, i have a long long way to go. 

Step-ups: felt good. progressed on these a little bit. thankfully. 

Glute Ham Raises: FINALLY! managed to do them on my bench press lol. felt very wierd doing them. i hope by doing them often i can get better at them. right now, i wasnt doing them clean. i did take a little help from the ground every now and then. 

All the other accessory bullshit: ab work felt good. ive been slacking off a lot on this. i did the calf raises because i have 14.3" calves under 26" thighs. hell, even my arms are bigger. hypers felt good too. did tons of stretching today.

Diet: fantastic diet. too bad it didnt reflect in the workout. i wish it had. 

Overall: very unhappy with the squats. otherwise workout was fine. i saw shrek 3 today. 10:00 am show. very cute movie. i liked it a lot. next in line is Ocean's thirteen. releasing in india june 8th. 

hope everyone is having a good week. stay safe everyone and thanks for reading! ​


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 5, 2007)

Workouts looking pretty good, dude. Keep at it.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 5, 2007)

Good to see the diets in check man! You can do GHR thats amazing man!


----------



## Andalite (Jun 7, 2007)

*M.J.H. : * thank you for ur kind words and for dropping by 

*Brutus_G:* ill post my indian food diet in a bit. thanks for the kind words. no, the GHRs werent 100% self. i did take assistance of the bench  but i will work on it and with time it will improve


----------



## Andalite (Jun 7, 2007)

*Summer '07 Upper-Lower Split*
*UPPER LIGHT - WEEK 4*


*Workout:-*


*Military Press = * 3 sets x 5 reps x 110 lbs (50 kgs)

*Pull-ups =* 5 + 3 + 3 + 3 = 14

*Standing Dumbbell Shoulder Press = * 2 sets x 3 reps x 55 lbs (24 kgs)

*Upper Back Machine = * 2 sets x 10 reps x 135 lbs (60 kgs)

*Incline Press = * 4 sets x 8 reps x 110 lbs (50 kgs)

*Lat Pull Downs = * 2 sets x 8 reps x 155 lbs (70 kgs)​

*TOTAL POUNDAGE:-*


W4 --->>> 13,270 lbs
W3 --->>> n/a
W2 --->>> n/a
W1 --->>> 8,847 lbs​
*Overall Impression:-*


good workout. a "bodybuilding" workout haha

Military Press: awesome! haha

Pull-ups: surprised myself with this. finally. i held my breath on every set and apparently it helped 

Standing Dumbbell Shoulder Press: i wanted to get over my phobia for these. so well.....it worked 

Upper Back Machine: felt awesome!

Incline Bench Press: i wanted to do 1 more pusing and 1 more pulling movement so i added this in. felt great. i like doing these after military presses. military presses rock!

Lat Pull Downs: doing them after such a long time. last time i did these i was on DC Training haha.....they felt great. i could have done a few more but i didnt want to be wiped out.

Diet: reflected in my workload capacity. i was brimming with energy 

Overall: i had a lot left in my after this workout. so that means i can progress more on this haha. im happy  going to see ocean's 13 tomorrow. 

hope everyone is having a good week. thanks for reading y'all and stay safe

ps: i saw a movie called "My Cousing Vinny" on DVD and i loved it. just letting y'all know....along with resident evil apocolypse, 24 days later and the goodfellas (i saw these for the 4th or 5th time lol)

anyways, peace everyone!


​


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 7, 2007)

Andalite said:


> *M.J.H. : * thank you for ur kind words and for dropping by
> 
> *Brutus_G:* ill post my indian food diet in a bit. thanks for the kind words. no, the GHRs werent 100% self. i did take assistance of the bench  but i will work on it and with time it will improve



Dont sweat it your strong youll only get stronger.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 7, 2007)

Hey your liek me we are both doing more BB shit lol. Nice OHP


----------



## Andalite (Jun 11, 2007)

*Summer '07 Upper-Lower Split*
*UPPER HEAVY - WEEK 5*

*Workout:-*

*Flat Bench Press = * 3 sets x 3 reps x 185 lbs (85 kgs)

*JS Rows = * 3 sets x 5 reps x 165 lbs (75 kgs)

*Pin Press from Bottom =* 4 sets x 4 reps x 145 lbs (65 kgs)

*Paused JS Rows = * 4 sets x 6 reps x 110 lbs (50 kgs)

*Front Plate Raise = * 2 sets x 8 reps x 30 lbs (15 kgs)​
*TOTAL POUNDAGE:-*
W5 --->>> 9,580 lbs
W4 --->>> 10,170 lbs
W3 --->>> 9,585 lbs
W2 --->>> n/a
W1 --->>> 7,150 lbs​*Overall Impression:-*

good workout. 

Bench Press: got it all. thankfully.

JS Rows: felt good. i think i may need to reset on these soon. im not able to make them touch my chest as easily as i should. or maybe today was just a shitty day. lets see. 

Pin Press: made a few changes. 8x3 was way too much volume. i did 4x4 today. next time its 4x5. then 4x6. seems a better way to progress IMO.  

Paused JS Rows: felt great. next week its 4x7. 

Front Plate Raise: i wasnt gonna do this but then i thought "ahh..what the heck" 

Diet: im happy with the diet. everything seems to be in order. i ate so much for lunch my stomach was popping out. and i was the same after dinner haha. i finally hit a bodyweight of 85 kgs today. me happy. i got back the 5 kgs i had lost. i think. maybe im just fat now haha

Overall: me happy  

stay safe everyone, thanks for reading and have a great week ahead y'all ​


----------



## Andalite (Jun 13, 2007)

*Summer '07 Upper-Lower Split*
*LOWER HEAVY - WEEK 5*


*Workout:-*


*Squats = * 3 sets x 3 reps x 275 lbs (125 kgs)

*Good Mornings =* 3 sets x 5 reps x 120 lbs (55 kgs)

*Parallel Box Squats = * 4 sets x 5 reps x 200 lbs (90 kgs)

*Glute Ham Raises = * 2 sets x 10 reps x BW

*Static Hanging Leg Raises = * 3 sets x 22 seconds x BW

*Decline Crunches = * 2 sets x 6 reps x 5 lbs

*Hyperextensions = * 1 set x 10 reps x BW​

*TOTAL POUNDAGE:-*


W5 --->>> 8,275 lbs
W4 --->>> 6,455 lbs
W3---->>> 6,900 lbs
W2 --->>> n/a
W1 --->>> 7,575 lbs​
*Overall Impression:-*


wierd session today. decided to do some new stuff.  

Squats: fucking killer. yes, i have grown weaker at my squats. most unfortunately. i wish it were not so however. but im sure in a few weeks ill be better at this. 

Good Mornings: damn, these feel good haha.....i dunno how the heck ppl manage to do these with 400+ lbs for reps man.....jeez....going all the way to parallel? damn...

Box Squats to Parallel: im not sure if im labelling this exercise correctly. please correct me if i am wrong here. the box (or rather the bench) was set low to the ground so that when i squatted onto it, my thighs were a little below parallel to the ground. well, my hips more like it. i have large thighs so i cant go by estimation of my thighs. yes, my hips were below (just a little) below parallel when i sat on the box. so i am calling them box squats. they felt awesome! i liked doing them a lot. i hope  they pay off. im trying to find something which makes me do Ass to Grass Box Squats. the challenge is to find that next week. if not, then its 4x6 @ 200 lbs again. 

Glute Ham Raises: yes....finally getting this!  

Static Hanging Leg Raises: fucked my abs. damn....Andrew.Cook was right about this shit: Andrew Cook's Journal Post 

Decline Crunches: i held the plate behind my head. it made the exercise a whole lot more difficult damnit!

Diet: everything is ok. 

Overall: good workout. i need to increase my squat strength damnit! 

hope everyone is having a good week. stay safe everyone and thanks for reading! ​


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 13, 2007)

Sry to hear about the squats but your right theyll come back up soon. The GM most ppl dont do em to parellel they go above and kinda do a squat motion, i mean do which one you like just watch your spine man. TH ebox squat sounds about right.


----------



## Andalite (Jun 13, 2007)

thanks for the advice bro!  i appreciate it. my goal is to maintain squat strength and blow the fuck up out of good mornings and box squats!


----------



## Double D (Jun 13, 2007)

I have gotten away from GM'ings myself and went to heavy ass hypers.....I feel it about the same, but it seems safer! If not those try glute ham raises!


----------



## Andalite (Jun 15, 2007)

i like GMs DD. i also do GHRs btw


----------



## Andalite (Jun 15, 2007)

*Summer '07 Upper-Lower Split*
*UPPER LIGHT - WEEK 5*


*Workout:-*


*Military Press = * 5 sets x 5 reps x 110 lbs (50 kgs)

*Pull-ups =* 4 + 4 + 3 + 3 = 14

*Incline Press = * 3 sets x 6 reps x 135 lbs (60 kgs)

*Lat Pull Downs = * 4 sets x 6 reps x 185 lbs (85 kgs)

*Facepulls = * 3 sets x 12 reps x 70 lbs (35 kgs)​

*TOTAL POUNDAGE:-*


W5 ---->>> 12,210 lbs
W4 --->>> 13,270 lbs
W3 --->>> n/a
W2 --->>> n/a
W1 --->>> 8,847 lbs​
*Overall Impression:-*


good workout. 

Military Press: new PR here. last record was 3x5x110 on texas method. 5x5x110 is a new PR. next week is a new PR too: 3x5x120. i hope it falls through.

Pull-ups: these are as predictable as paris weather (ive been to paris and one minute its sunny the next is rainy the third is cold and the fourth its warm again. i like paris - apart from its climate.)

Incline Bench Press: i like this exercise. 135 lbs seemed too damn light to me. next time im nailing 155. i found a certain way to do these (its different from my flat bench set-up). i can nail 200 lbs i think. i think. 

Lat Pull Downs: damn.....my lats have become strong haha. my old DC record was 195 for 14 rest-paused. i guess this is a PR too but since i only count PRs for squat, bench, deads, incline bench, militaries and rows this aint counted. 

Facepulls: this is like my rehab exercise (which is why i didnt include it in the total poundage). it felt good. i heard a distinctly loud and all too clear crackle in both my shoulders lol. i think they are happy too right nwo haha...

Diet: good today. 1 kilo chicken eaten plus (in case anyone knows about indian food) 25 rotis along with 2 mangoes plus 1 banana.

Overall: good workout. i was gonna do a lower light today but then i thought that if i do lower light right now i might not recover for next tuesday. so i decided to skip it. im glad.

thanks for reading guys! have a good weekend ahead 


​


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 15, 2007)

glade your shoulders are feelin better. I like face pulls to just lack the equipment and i often forget about them.


----------



## Andalite (Jun 15, 2007)

*Brutus_G:*


----------



## Andalite (Jun 16, 2007)

*Summer '07 Upper-Lower Split*
*LOWER LIGHT - WEEK 5*


*Workout:-*


*A2G Box Squats = * 3 sets x 5 reps x 180 lbs (80 kgs)

*Keystone Deadlifts =* 3 sets x 5 reps x 245 lbs (110 kgs)

*Hyperextensions = * 1 set x 15 reps x BW​

*TOTAL POUNDAGE:-*


W5 --->>> 6,375 lbs
W4 --->>> n/a
W3 --->>> 15,060 lbs
W2 --->>> n/a
W1 --->>> 14,560 lbs​
*Overall Impression:-*


im currently thinking of changing my training program a little bit. this workout was short and sweet, going out partying right now so i was in a hurry. 

A2G Box Squats: felt amazing. i mean, they were difficult and i have started out light so i have lots to build on. i used a stepped which was 6" off the floor for this. damn, my ass is gonna hurt tomorrow.

Keystone Deadlifts: mistake. next time, im reducing the weight. i kepy failing in my grip. i did it with great form no doubt but i bit off more than i could chew because i thought that since im doing a small workout this justifies it. oh well...next time ill reduce the load. 

Diet: lots of food. 1 kg of chicken done for the day once again. 

Overall: something ive noticed. when i came to mumbai in may, my waist was 38" and my weight was 82 kgs. this was recorded by me 1 week after i had landed. so this cant be swelling because of 36 hours flight travel. right now however, im weighing in at 83 kgs + but my waist is 34". my thighs are 26", chest 43", arms 15" calves 13", etc but my waist has shrunk. im trying to figure out why....i mean, its great and all but its just odd to me. otherwise workout was great. going to see fantastic four something this weekend.

have a great weekend everyone and thanks for reading! 
​


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 16, 2007)

Dont you complain about that waist buddy pray for more shrinkage lol of the waist i mean.


----------



## Andalite (Jun 18, 2007)

*Brutus:* hahha  yeah man.....im a bit happy about it


----------



## Andalite (Jun 18, 2007)

*Summer '07 Upper-Lower Split*
*UPPER HEAVY - WEEK 6*

*Workout:-*

*Flat Bench Press = * 3 sets x 3 reps x 185 lbs (85 kgs)

*JS Rows = * 3 sets x 6 reps x 165 lbs (75 kgs)

*Close Grip Bench Press =* 3 sets x 5 reps x 155 lbs (70 kgs)

*Front Plate Raise = * 2 sets x 8 reps x 30 lbs (15 kgs)​
*TOTAL POUNDAGE:-*
W6 --->>> 6,780 lbs
W5 --->>> 9,580 lbs
W4 --->>> 10,170 lbs
W3 --->>> 9,585 lbs
W2 --->>> n/a
W1 --->>> 7,150 lbs​*Overall Impression:-*

good workout

Bench Press: felt great  my new plan is to take 180 for 3x4 next week, then 180 for 3x5 then 4x5 and then 5x5. once that happens im gonna be happy haha

JS Rows: i might have to lay off these for some time. i think im gonna go up to 3x7 and then increase by 5 kgs. then im gonna drop a little weight and do a few more reps. lets see. 

Close Grip Bench Press: im pretty sure this is a new PR because ive never done this before. it felt good. i hope it pays off. no more pause pressing for now. time to focus on CGBP for a while. 

Diet: im damn happy. arms are still 15", weight is still 185 lbs and chest is 43". waist HAS reduced and im happy. 

Overall: good workout. i went and saw this movie on DVD: Four Brothers. good movie. also celebrated my 3 year anniversary tonight  

stay safe everyone, thanks for reading and have a great week ahead y'all ​


----------



## Double D (Jun 18, 2007)

Excellent goals on the bench!


----------



## Andalite (Jun 20, 2007)

thanks bro


----------



## Andalite (Jun 20, 2007)

*Summer '07 Upper-Lower Split*
*LOWER HEAVY - WEEK 6*


*Workout:-*


*Deadlifts = * 2 sets x 5 reps x 200 lbs (90 kgs)

*Bulgarian Split Squats =* 2 sets x 6 reps x 70 lbs (32 kgs)

*Good Mornings = * 3 sets x 6 reps x 120 lbs (55 kgs)

*Overhead Dumbell Side Bends = * 3 sets x 10 reps x 10 lbs (5 kgs)

*Dumbbell Sidebends = * 1 sets x 10 reps x 30 lbs (15 kgs)

*Hyperextensions = * 1 set x 10 reps x BW​

*TOTAL POUNDAGE:-*


W6 --->>> 5,000lbs
W5 --->>> 8,275 lbs
W4 --->>> 6,455 lbs
W3---->>> 6,900 lbs
W2 --->>> n/a
W1 --->>> 7,575 lbs​
*Overall Impression:-*


quite a lot to talk about...

Deadlifts: so ive started these again. about time. from now on, im mostly gonna be just maintaining my squat numbers and trying to pull up my deadlift numbers. the goal is to touch 400+ by the end of 2007. my max so far has been 315x3 so i guess 400 isnt so far out of reach. anyways, form was good and they felt good too.

Bulgarian Squats: fucking killer. used dumbbells of course. very tough. ill take a vid next time.

Good Mornings: getting stronger on these so im happy haha.

Ab Work: the overhead side bends felt great. my first time doing them. i liked it. 

Diet: good food. its funny, no matter what i do i cant lose the double chin i have. flat stomach, etc but still a double chin exists. ive tried growing a goatee to hide it and its working a bit so far. lets hope in a few weeks it pays off. lol...maybe in overanalysing...its not like my gf has any qualms about it. 

Overall: good workout. me happy. internet connection was down for the last 2 days so im trying to catch up 

have a great week everyone​


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 20, 2007)

nothing quit like pulling a bar off the floor i wanan pull 400 some day to lol. You gonna post up soem pics for us?


----------



## Andalite (Jun 20, 2007)

*Brutus_G:* yes, deadlifting is great bro! as for pics: no bro....not now. i wanna wait for some more time to pass...but i will definitely post them in the near future. vids are gonna be coming up soon for sure!


----------



## Andalite (Jun 21, 2007)

ok change of program. well, not change but im gonna be altering a few things. 

for the last 6 months, i havent been deadlifting. ive only been improving on the squat and the bench press. but thats gonna change. its time for the squat to go in the back seat. as per my alterations (thanks to Eric but once again - this is MY program with MY choices) im now gonna be maintaining my squat and bench and blasting my deadlift. this will go on for a few months. so the new changes to the program are:

Lower 1
*Deads 1X5
*Bulgarians 3x6-8
*Goodmornings 3x6-8
*Overhead Dumbell Side Bends
*Grip Work

Upper 1
*Bench (either maintain or small progression)
*Regular Barbell Rows 2x5-7 
*Dumbbell Rows 2x10-12 
*Close Grip Bench 2 sets and up
*Face Pulls 2 sets and up...reps on the higher end
*Pulldown Abs or Bar Rollouts

Lower 2
*Low Box Squat 3-4x8-10
*Keystone Deads 3-4x8-10
*Single Leg Leg Press 2x6-8
*GHR's 2 sets and up
*Hanging Leg Raises

Upper 2
*MP 3 sets 5 reps or more up to 5 sets
*Pullups
*Dumbell Bench Press 3 sets and up higher reps
*Shrugs
*Russian Twists

i already started this program this week. im just posting an update. i hope this works out. 

peace


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 21, 2007)

Looks good to me i like how you got some BB type stuff. GL man


----------



## Andalite (Jun 21, 2007)

*Summer '07 Upper-Lower Split*
*LOWER 2 - WEEK 6*


*Workout:-*


*A2G Box Squats = * 3 sets x 8 reps x 180 lbs (80 kgs)

*Keystone Deadlifts =* 3 sets x 10 reps x 180 lbs (80 kgs)

*Unilateral (Single Leg) Leg Press = * 2 sets x 8 reps x 135 lbs (60 kgs)

*Glute Ham Raises = * 2 sets x 10 reps x BW

*Hyperextensions = * 1 set x 15 reps x BW​

*TOTAL POUNDAGE:-*


W6 --->>> 11,880 lbs
W5 --->>> 6,375 lbs
W4 --->>> n/a
W3 --->>> 15,060 lbs
W2 --->>> n/a
W1 --->>> 14,560 lbs​
*Overall Impression:-*


good workout

Box Squats: killer stuff. damn tough. got a video. will upload + post it in a few days. 

Keystone Deadlifts: felt awesome. after the low Ass to Grass Box Squats i couldnt even walk lol

Unilateral Leg Press: first time doing these. felt pretty ok. 

Glute Ham Raises: damn.....i tried something stupid while doing these and i got a catch. damn.....i hate that pain. 

Diet: im happy 

Overall: good workout. i want to say this that i owe EVERYTHING i know and EVERYTHING i have achieved because of my great freind Eric from Bodybuilding.net - Bodybuilding Forum im gonna make a proper post about him in a bit. otherwise, workout was good and im happy. Eric's program is going great for me. 
​


----------



## Andalite (Jun 22, 2007)

*Summer '07 Upper-Lower Split*
*UPPER 2 - WEEK 6*


*Workout:-*


*Military Press = * 3 sets x 5 reps x 120 lbs (55 kgs)

*Pull-ups =* 6 + 5 + 4 + 3 = 18

*Flat Dumbbell Bench Press = * 3 sets x 8 reps x 60 lbs (26 kgs)

*Shrugs = * 3 sets x 10 reps x 155 lbs (70 kgs)

*Russian Twists = * 2 sets x 10 reps x 10 lbs (5 kgs)

*Hanging Leg Raises = * 2 sets x 15 reps x BW​

*TOTAL POUNDAGE:-*


W6 --->>> 11,220 lbs
W5 ---->>> 12,210 lbs
W4 --->>> 13,270 lbs
W3 --->>> n/a
W2 --->>> n/a
W1 --->>> 8,847 lbs​
*Overall Impression:-*


good workout. 

Military Press: new PR. im happy. damnit this was tough. 

Pull-ups: new PR once again. cant believe i hit 18 reps total. ive never ever managed to do that. all reps were deadhang. i think my lats are gonna be sore as hell....unless i eat a shitload of food (which is the plan atm)

Flat Dumbbell Bench Press: after my shoulder injury in august 2006 this is the first time im doing any dumbbell chest work. at first this was a bit difficult but i think ive got it nailed down correctly. all thanks to Eric  i use an inverse "V" angle so as to avoid any shoulder irritation. i tried doing it regularly (like how u do when u hold a barbell) but my shoulder felt a little off. luckily it was just a warm-up set. so i went ahead and did it with the inverse "V" angle. i was very conservative with this today and im glad i listened to Eric because i know where i stand now. im gonna be able to improve on this a lot. i plan on hitting 90's sometime this year 

Shrugs: again i handled this conservatively. next time ill add in a fourth set if need be. 

Russian Twists: i had no idea what this exercise meant (and i couldnt understand why Eric would advise me on doing this - he gave me a choice too) so i googled it before my workout and here is the general description is anyone needs it: Click Here 

Hanging Leg Raises: felt easy. just did it for the sake of doing some ab work. i need to be more regular with my ab training. 

Diet: didnt eat much today. 

Overall: i have been working for a while now in a music production company (9:00 am to 4:30 pm) and i had a big ass presentation to complete my 1 month internship and i havent eaten anything lol...but ill eat tons tonight and make up for it. tomorrow i begin my volunteering in the mornings (8:00 am to 1:00 pm) at a veterinary clinic where i am the assistant veterinary surgeon (sp?) 

have a good weekend y'all and be safe

thanks for reading ​


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 22, 2007)

Its always intresting to find out what jobs the ppl you know online have and what they look like.


----------



## Andalite (Jun 22, 2007)

u mean the jobs or the people?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 22, 2007)

Andalite said:


> u mean the jobs or the people?



Lol they way the ppl look and what jobs they do


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 22, 2007)

Sorry have not been around, w/o's are lookin Fantastic as usual, Good Stuff and Best Wishes Brother Andalite!!!


----------



## Andalite (Jun 25, 2007)

*Summer '07 Upper-Lower Split*
*LOWER 1 - WEEK 7*


*Workout:-*


*Deadlifts = * 2 sets x 5 reps x 210 lbs (95 kgs)

*Bulgarian Split Squats =* 2 sets x 8 reps x 80 lbs (36 kgs)

*Good Mornings = * 3 sets x 7 reps x 120 lbs (55 kgs)

*Overhead Dumbell Side Bends = * 3 sets x 12 reps x 10 lbs (5 kgs)

*Farmer's Walks = * 3 sets x 40 steps x 135 lbs (60 kgs)

*Hyperextensions = * 1 set x 10 reps x BW​

*TOTAL POUNDAGE:-*


W7 --->>> 5,900 lbs
W6 --->>> 5,000lbs
W5 --->>> 8,275 lbs
W4 --->>> 6,455 lbs
W3---->>> 6,900 lbs
W2 --->>> n/a
W1 --->>> 7,575 lbs​
*Overall Impression:-*


well, im exhausted after this workout!

Deadlifts: felt good. climbing the long long ladder slowly and steadily..

Bulgarian Squats: tough as hell. but im sure they will help, i go REALLY low on these.

Good Mornings: 1 more rep per set haha....next week its gonna be 130 for 3x5! whoo hoo

Overhead Dumbbell Side Bends: felt good. i look good doing these too lol (my gf's opinion)

Farmer's Walks: so Eric had asked me to do 1 grip work exercise. upon his suggestion i decided to do Farmer's walks. my first time doing them. i had 30 kgs dumbbells in each hand (thus totalling 60 kgs aka 135 lbs) and it was pretty tough. upon my 40th rep my hands were literally getting ripped apart lol. next week ill try for 45 steps 

Diet: yesterday;s diet was better than today. but today was great too. except i havent gotten as much protein as yesterday. i have however met my protein requirement 

Overall: well, last night, i went on a movie spree lol...i saw Madagascar - nice movie "the pansies" LOL, the Fast and the Furious Tokyo Drift - ok movie...thank god Vin is back haha, and the Walt Disney animated movie "Hercules" - my fav walt disney movie of all time...damn, i feel like ive become a kid all over again!!!  LOL  hehe

thanks for reading fellas

have a good week everyone!​


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 25, 2007)

I love Hercules too! Looking great A your kicking some ass in the weight room.


----------



## Andalite (Jun 25, 2007)

thanks brutus


----------



## Andalite (Jun 25, 2007)

ok here are the promised videos..

1.) A2G Box Squats 180 lbs x 8 reps: YouTube - A2G Box Squats 180 x 8

2.) Good Mornings 120 lbs x 7 reps: YouTube - Good Mornings 120 x 7

3.) Bulgarian Squats 80 lbs x 8 reps: YouTube - Bulgarian Squats 80 lbs x 8 reps


----------



## Andalite (Jun 27, 2007)

*Summer '07 Upper-Lower Split*
*UPPER 1 - WEEK 7*

*Workout:-*

*Flat Bench Press = * 4 sets x 3 reps x 185 lbs (85 kgs)

*Regular Rows = * 2 sets x 5 reps x 185 lbs (85 kgs)

*Dumbbell Rows =* 2 sets x 12 reps x 75 lbs (34 kgs)

*Close Grip Bench Press =* 2 sets x 6 reps x 155 lbs (70 kgs)

*Facepulls =* 2 sets x 10 reps x 85 lbs (40 kgs)

*Bar Rollouts = * 2 sets x 10 reps​
*TOTAL POUNDAGE:-*
W7 --->>> 7,730 lbs
W6 --->>> 6,780 lbs
W5 --->>> 9,580 lbs
W4 --->>> 10,170 lbs
W3 --->>> 9,585 lbs
W2 --->>> n/a
W1 --->>> 7,150 lbs​*Overall Impression:-*

good workout

Bench Press: damn....this was tough. 

Regular Rows: new variation. felt good. 

Dumbbell Rows: damnit...this was shit easy

Close Grip Bench Press: i was tired. i should've listened to Eric and done Dumbbell Presses on this workout instead! he's gonna kill me for this. im gonna do this again next workout and then ill do the dumbbell presses next week this day. shit, i shoudl've listened to him. i completely forgot about his suggestion until i was done with the first set. and next time, im gonna do this between rows and dumbbell rows. 

Diet: i wasnt feeling well today. i havent eaten much. my stomach's not happy. i dunno why. im not feeling right at all. 

Overall: good workout. im so fucking sore after deadlifts! fuck...i have never been so sore on my posterior chain.​


----------



## Andalite (Jun 28, 2007)

*Summer '07 Upper-Lower Split*
*LOWER 2 - WEEK 7*


*Workout:-*


*Box Squats = * 3 sets x 8 reps x 225 lbs (100 kgs)

*Keystone Deadlifts =* 3 sets x 12 reps x 180 lbs (80 kgs)

*Unilateral (Single Leg) Leg Press = * 2 sets x 10 reps x 135 lbs (60 kgs)

*Glute Ham Raises = * 2 sets x 10 reps x BW

*Hyperextensions = * 1 set x 15 reps x BW​

*TOTAL POUNDAGE:-*


W7 --->>> 14,500 lbs
W6 --->>> 11,880 lbs
W5 --->>> 6,375 lbs
W4 --->>> n/a
W3 --->>> 15,060 lbs
W2 --->>> n/a
W1 --->>> 14,560 lbs​
*Overall Impression:-*


interesting session

Box Squats: 3 inches below parallel as per Eric's orders. i broke the damn bench with this  oh well....anyways, form was spot on (even on the rep where the pin ripped into the steel on the bench and took it down a few notches  next week, its 3x9 or 3x10. 

Keystone Deadlifts: 2 more reps hahaha!!! 

Unilateral Leg Press: i hate this exercise. but ill give it time. if it doesnt workout, im gonna shift to dumbbell swings instead.  

Glute Ham Raises: no catches haha. im happy.  

Diet: i havent been well. infact, im sick as hell. no weight loss thank god but i have only had 150 grams of protein today (instead of the usual 275+) so im a little unhappy. but ive eaten so many carbs...oh man...too many carbs lol hopefully, ill feel better by tomorrow. i should never have eaten at that damn wedding...

Overall: im happy with today's workout. my lower body was sore today but i think its not because of the effectiveness of the program but because my protein intake has dropped considerably over the last 3 days (i have been going for lunches with my newphews and shit and they're all vegetarian which sucks) except today when i had to attend the reception of the couple (my cousin sister - yes, that means im gonna become an uncle all over again as if becoming one in the last year 7 times over wasnt enough) at the Marriott when i snuck into their other restaurant and ate some good sea food  whoooo-hooooo!!!! 

hope everyone's week is going good. 

thanks for reading

peace
​


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 28, 2007)

ALways progressing man


----------



## Andalite (Jun 28, 2007)

thanks Brutus


----------



## Double D (Jun 29, 2007)

Whats up buddy?


----------



## Andalite (Jun 29, 2007)

*Summer '07 Upper-Lower Split*
*UPPER 2 - WEEK 7*


*Workout:-*


*Military Press = * 4 sets x 5 reps x 120 lbs (55 kgs)

*Pull-ups =* 7 + 5 + 4 + 3 = 19

*Close Grip Bench Press = * 3 sets x 6 reps x 155 lbs (70 kgs)

*Overhead Shrugs = * 3 sets x 10 reps x 65 lbs (30 kgs)

*Russian Twists = * 2 sets x 10 reps x 10 lbs (5 kgs)

*Hanging Leg Raises = * 2 sets x 15 reps x BW​

*TOTAL POUNDAGE:-*


W7 --->>> 10,655 lbs
W6 --->>> 11,220 lbs
W5 ---->>> 12,210 lbs
W4 --->>> 13,270 lbs
W3 --->>> n/a
W2 --->>> n/a
W1 --->>> 8,847 lbs​
*Overall Impression:-*


good workout. 

Military Press: new PR again!!! im happy. damnit this was tough. 

Pull-ups: new PR once again haha. 19 reps are mine all over again. 

Close Grip Bench Press: felt great on my triceps. 

Overhead Shrugs: lol...i misunderstood Eric's "Shrugs" idea as being regular shrugs. what he meant was OVERHEAD shrugs for my shoulder prehab. and boy...was this one tough exercise. but it felt ok.  

Russian Twists: felt ok

Hanging Leg Raises: boring

Diet: diet's back on track whoo hoo  

Overall: been one long boring day. fuck, in 7 more weeks im gonna be back in america  i dont wanna leave my family......
​


----------



## Double D (Jun 29, 2007)

Where are you at right now?


----------



## Andalite (Jun 29, 2007)

at home, in Mumbai


----------



## Double D (Jun 29, 2007)

Wow....I dont know where that is.


----------



## Andalite (Jun 29, 2007)

india


----------



## Double D (Jun 29, 2007)

Thats right...I knew that.


----------



## Andalite (Jun 29, 2007)

sure u did.....



hehe


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 29, 2007)

Lookin solid in your progression, as usual!!! Best Wishes!!!


----------



## Andalite (Jul 2, 2007)

*Summer '07 Upper-Lower Split*
*LOWER 1 - WEEK 8 - CYCLE 8*


*Workout:-*


*Deadlifts = * 2 sets x 5 reps x 225 lbs (100 kgs)

*Bulgarian Split Squats =* 3 sets x 8 reps x 80 lbs (36 kgs)

*Good Mornings = * 3 sets x 5 reps x 135 lbs (60 kgs)

*Overhead Dumbell Side Bends = * 3 sets x 12 reps x 10 lbs (5 kgs)

*Grip Work using Barbell Static Holds = * 17.2 seconds, 20.3 seconds and 11.4 seconds with 200 lbs (90 kgs)

*Hyperextensions = * 1 set x 10 reps x BW​

*TOTAL POUNDAGE:-*


W8 --->>> 6,195 lbs
W7 --->>> 5,900 lbs
W6 --->>> 5,000lbs
W5 --->>> 8,275 lbs
W4 --->>> 6,455 lbs
W3---->>> 6,900 lbs
W2 --->>> n/a
W1 --->>> 7,575 lbs​
*Overall Impression:-*


pre workout sex really really makes me not want to workout with any concentration whatsoever...especially when im working out with my gf....!

Deadlifts: yay...2 plates lol..hehe....still a long way to go...

Bulgarian Squats: these were very difficult. i was so not in the mood to workout i almost flopped over once or twice!  sorry but i got no vids because my gym was over crowded today.

Good Mornings: new PR. 

Overhead Dumbbell Side Bends: nice

Grip Work: felt pretty ok. 

Diet: not so good.  no pre workout meal whatsoever.....not gonna make that mistake again.  

Overall: good workout. going to see Die Hard 4.0 tomorrow. looking forward to that. starting a new job so im happy with that too. international marketing department at a movie production house. lets see if i like it....

thanks for reading fellas

have a good week everyone!​


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 2, 2007)

2 Wheels, Heck yeah I'd be proud, your doing Great imo!!!


----------



## Andalite (Jul 2, 2007)

hey *Archie* 

2 wheels is still a step down from 3 (which is where i was before) so im hoping ill reach that by the end of 10 weeks haha


----------



## Andalite (Jul 3, 2007)

*Summer '07 Upper-Lower Split*
*UPPER 1 - WEEK 8*

*Workout:-*

*Flat Bench Press @ 95% of 1RM = * 3 sets x 1 reps x 205 lbs (90 kgs)

*Regular Rows = * 2 sets x 6 reps x 185 lbs (85 kgs)

*Low Incline Dumbbell Bench Press =* 4 sets x 6 reps x 60 lbs (28 kgs)

*Dumbbell Rows =* 2 sets x 12 reps x 85 lbs (38 kgs)

*Facepulls =* 2 sets x 10 reps x 85 lbs (40 kgs)

*Bar Rollouts = * 2 sets x 10 reps​
*TOTAL POUNDAGE:-*
W6 --->>> 6,315 lbs
W7 --->>> 7,730 lbs
W6 --->>> 6,780 lbs
W5 --->>> 9,580 lbs
W4 --->>> 10,170 lbs
W3 --->>> 9,585 lbs
W2 --->>> n/a
W1 --->>> 7,150 lbs​*Overall Impression:-*

good workout

Bench Press: difficult work.....im very happy with my performance here....my strength hasnt reduced and this was fun stuff....

Regular Rows: this was difficult after yesterday's workout...

Low Incline Dumbbell Bench Press: smooth reps....im gonna increase the weight the next time around...

Dumbbell Rows: damnit...this was shit easy...again...next week, im switching this to chin-ups. 

Diet: ate VERY well today. lots of chicken.....

Overall: no soreness from deads at the moment. only my hams are fried....but otherwise im in good shape. bench form was great so im happy. everything was good. 

have a good week y'all! ​


----------



## Andalite (Jul 5, 2007)

*Summer '07 Upper-Lower Split*
*LOWER 2 - WEEK 8*


*Workout:-*


*Ass to Grass Box Squats = * 3 sets x 5 reps x 205 lbs (90 kgs)

*Keystone Deadlifts =* 3 sets x 10 reps x 190 lbs (85 kgs)

*Dumbbell Swings = * 3 sets x 12 reps x 65 lbs (30 kgs)

*Glute Ham Raises = * 5 sets x 10 reps x BW

*Hyperextensions = * 1 set x 15 reps x BW​

*TOTAL POUNDAGE:-*


W8 --->>> 11,115 lbs
W7 --->>> 14,500 lbs
W6 --->>> 11,880 lbs
W5 --->>> 6,375 lbs
W4 --->>> n/a
W3 --->>> 15,060 lbs
W2 --->>> n/a
W1 --->>> 14,560 lbs​
*Overall Impression:-*


great session!

Ass to Grass Box Squats: i know i was supposed to do 3 inches below parallel box squats but i couldnt find such a low box and with the accident last time i didnt want to risk a catastrophe so i just did A2G box squats again. this was pretty easy. i have a vid which ill upload soon  

Keystone Deadlifts: i think the excess grip work is taking its toll on me....my grip was shit on quite a few reps and the last 3 reps of each and every set had me holding the bar on my finger tips which just sucks. i just might curb my enthusiasm regarding grip work. lets see. 

Dumbbell Swings: i LOVE this exercise...its damn tough but it sure does pay off!!!  

Glute Ham Raises: felt good. did a few more sets because i really need to get my form straight. i try to do some unassissted as far as possible...  

Diet: ate a 24 ounce steak 3 hours before my workout....and i ate like 500g of chicken today for dinner...along with 2 apples, a banana and 2 custard apples and a mango.....tons of food taken in 

Overall: saw die hard 4. good movie and the theme was very believable. me likes!!!  as far as the workout is concerned: im happy... 

hope everyone's week is going good. 

thanks for reading

peace
​


----------



## Andalite (Jul 5, 2007)

video time!!! 

Ass to Grass Box Squats 205x5


----------



## Andalite (Jul 6, 2007)

*Summer '07 Upper-Lower Split*
*UPPER 2 - WEEK 8*


*Workout:-*


*Military Press = * 5 sets x 5 reps x 120 lbs (55 kgs)

*Pull-ups =* 7 + 6 + 4 + 4 = 21

*Close Grip Bench Press = * 3 sets x 5 reps x 155 lbs (70 kgs)

*Overhead Shrugs = * 3 sets x 12 reps x 65 lbs (30 kgs)

*Russian Twists = * 2 sets x 10 reps x 10 lbs (5 kgs)

*Hanging Leg Raises = * 2 sets x 15 reps x BW​

*TOTAL POUNDAGE:-*


W8 --->>> 11,050 lbs
W7 --->>> 10,655 lbs
W6 --->>> 11,220 lbs
W5 ---->>> 12,210 lbs
W4 --->>> 13,270 lbs
W3 --->>> n/a
W2 --->>> n/a
W1 --->>> 8,847 lbs​
*Overall Impression:-*


good workout. 

Military Press: new PR once again  got a vid of the last set...

Pull-ups: got a vid for the first set....i wasnt feeling too much into it this time...i dunno why... 

Close Grip Bench Press: got a vid for this too. this was pretty tough today...

Overhead Shrugs: no vid here lol...but it was good doing this exercise. i dunno but after doing this i always feel a bit different on my shoulders - in a nice way that is....my shoulders feel happy i guess  hehe  

Russian Twists: felt ok

Hanging Leg Raises: boring

Diet: i got in all my protein requirements but instead of having several small meals that im used to, i managed to get ALL this in in 2 big ass meals. so when i turned up at the gym i had had zero pre workout nutrition and i wasnt happy. but the workout was good. i guess sipping the protein during my workout was a good idea  

Overall: good workout. ill post the vids next. i saw this movie (Hollywood) called "Bobby" which was pretty ok...and i also saw "Alexander" which was shit....

anyways, have a GREAT weekend everyone!!!  
​


----------



## Andalite (Jul 6, 2007)

ok video time..

Military Press 120 x 5

CGBP 155 x 5

pull-up vid is gonna take some time to upload (i dunno why....)

peace

Anuj


----------



## Double D (Jul 6, 2007)

This is the first time I have been able to check out one of your videos! Good form on those CGBP's! BTW-What kind of horrible music are they playing there?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 6, 2007)

Over head shrugs gonna have to try those.


----------



## Andalite (Jul 8, 2007)

*Double D:* thanks  yeah the music sucks...

*Brutus_G:* they are GREAT for shoulder work.


----------



## Andalite (Jul 8, 2007)

Strengthmill.com Free Strength Fitness Exercise and Sports Video Community :: Member :: Anuj247


----------



## Andalite (Jul 9, 2007)

*Summer '07 Upper-Lower Split*
*LOWER 1 - WEEK 9*


*Workout:-*


*Deadlifts = * 1 sets x 5 reps x 235 lbs (105 kgs)

*Bulgarian Split Squats =* 3 sets x 10 reps x 80 lbs (36 kgs)

*Good Mornings = * 3 sets x 6 reps x 135 lbs (60 kgs)

*Overhead Dumbell Side Bends = * 3 sets x 12 reps x 10 lbs (5 kgs)

*Grip Work using Hammer Curls = * 2 sets x 6 reps x 45 lbs (20 kgs)

*Hyperextensions = * 1 set x 10 reps x BW​

*TOTAL POUNDAGE:-*


W9 --->>> 6,005 lbs
W8 --->>> 6,195 lbs
W7 --->>> 5,900 lbs
W6 --->>> 5,000lbs
W5 --->>> 8,275 lbs
W4 --->>> 6,455 lbs
W3---->>> 6,900 lbs
W2 --->>> n/a
W1 --->>> 7,575 lbs​
*Overall Impression:-*


boring workout. the AC at my gym had malfunctioned and i had to work out in the tropical heat  not only that but the gym was way too overcrowded. i couldnt even get a vid of the good mornings i wanted....

Deadlifts: easy

Bulgarian Squats: tough as hell. and the heat made it only worse. 

Good Mornings: im not too happy with form. i need to work on this. hopefully next week ill take vids to post up. 

Overhead Dumbbell Side Bends: nice

Grip Work: boring. 

Diet: good food today

Overall: im just not happy with this workout. maybe i didnt go to the gym in the right mindset or maybe im just a little low because i was just not comfortable working out today. my numbers on the bulgarian squats and the good mornings did go up...but still....deads have a long way to go...

stay safe everyone​


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 9, 2007)

Hey, keep your chin up, you have been having Fantastic w/o's in here, so what you didn't think is was all that, looked solid imo!!! Hope you had a Great 4th!!!


----------



## Andalite (Jul 11, 2007)

*Summer '07 Upper-Lower Split*
*UPPER 1 - WEEK 8*

*Workout:-*

*Flat Bench Press  = * 3 sets x 3 reps x 185 lbs (85 kgs)

*Regular Rows = * 2 sets x 5 reps x 185 lbs (85 kgs)

*Low Incline Dumbbell Bench Press =* 3 sets x 6 reps x 65 lbs (30 kgs)

*Chin-ups = * 10 + 5 = 15 

*Facepulls =* 2 sets x 10 reps x 70 lbs (35 kgs)

*Bar Rollouts = * 2 sets x 10 reps​
*TOTAL POUNDAGE:-*
W9 --->>> 8,060 lbs
W8 --->>> 6,315 lbs
W7 --->>> 7,730 lbs
W6 --->>> 6,780 lbs
W5 --->>> 9,580 lbs
W4 --->>> 10,170 lbs
W3 --->>> 9,585 lbs
W2 --->>> n/a
W1 --->>> 7,150 lbs​*Overall Impression:-*

good workout..no vids though.....ill get some up soon.....

Bench Press: form was spot on  

Regular Rows: i dunno but i just couldnt add reps...i didnt feel like it....i dunno why...

Low Incline Dumbbell Bench Press: im happy

Chin-ups: felt great!  

Diet: ok diet. not too good. 

Overall: good workout. saw VACANCY yesterday....shitty film...will go for Harry Potter this weekend....

have a good week y'all! ​


----------



## Andalite (Jul 12, 2007)

*Summer '07 Upper-Lower Split*
*LOWER 2 - WEEK 9*


*Workout:-*


*Ass to Grass Box Squats = * 3 sets x 6 reps x 205 lbs (90 kgs)

*Keystone Deadlifts =* 3 sets x 10 reps x 190 lbs (85 kgs)

*Dumbbell Swings = * 3 sets x 12 reps x 70 lbs (30 kgs)

*Glute Ham Raises = * 2 sets x 10 reps x BW

*Standing Ab Pulldowns = * 2 sets x 10 reps x 70 lbs (35 kgs)

*Hyperextensions = * 1 set x 15 reps x BW​

*TOTAL POUNDAGE:-*


W9 --->>> 11,910 lbs
W8 --->>> 11,115 lbs
W7 --->>> 14,500 lbs
W6 --->>> 11,880 lbs
W5 --->>> 6,375 lbs
W4 --->>> n/a
W3 --->>> 15,060 lbs
W2 --->>> n/a
W1 --->>> 14,560 lbs​
*Overall Impression:-*


ok session. i had a severe headache (first time in my life) and i cough and a cold and a sore throat and an upset stomach. needless to say i wasnt anywhere near my 100%. but, i went in anyways and did what was needed. 

Ass to Grass Box Squats: i dont think i nailed the form down on this one. not this time anyways. i have a vid....i think form was only ok. i still got a lot to work on but today i wasnt well so i kinda forgot about form 

Keystone Deadlifts: i want to change these to regular RDLs...they feel more comfy for me...i wonder what E will say... 

Dumbbell Swings: i recorded in my video set #2. i did 11 reps by mistake. so for set 3 i did 13. total comes to 36 reps so well...its all good 

Glute Ham Raises: got a vid here too. probably really shitty form. but hey: i gotto start somewhere, eh?   

Diet: ok diet. not as good as yesterday. 

Overall: pretty ok workout. im happy i made progress but i wasnt "feeling" it u know.....i just hope im well by tomorrow...plus, i kind of tweaked my back doing something today and the uneaqual compression of my lower back has left my left lower back kinda sore  i hope it heals by tomorrow. 

nonetheless,  

hope everyone's week is going good. 

thanks for reading

peace
​


----------



## Andalite (Jul 12, 2007)

the video: YouTube - Lower 2 Week 9

i made a few comments about each exercise above. please have a look  

thanks


----------



## Andalite (Jul 14, 2007)

*Summer '07 Upper-Lower Split*
*UPPER 2 - WEEK 9*


*Workout:-*


*Military Press = * 3 sets x 5 reps x 120 lbs (55 kgs)

*Pull-ups =* 9 + 6 + 5 + 4 = 24

*Close Grip Bench Press = * 3 sets x 6 reps x 155 lbs (70 kgs)

*Overhead Shrugs = * 3 sets x 12 reps x 75 lbs (35 kgs)

*Russian Twists = * 2 sets x 10 reps x 10 lbs (5 kgs)

*Decline Sit-ups = * 2 sets x 15 reps x BW​

*TOTAL POUNDAGE:-*


W9 --->>> 11,730 lbs
W8 --->>> 11,050 lbs
W7 --->>> 10,655 lbs
W6 --->>> 11,220 lbs
W5 ---->>> 12,210 lbs
W4 --->>> 13,270 lbs
W3 --->>> n/a
W2 --->>> n/a
W1 --->>> 8,847 lbs​
*Overall Impression:-*


i wasnt well today. i almost puked before my workout. i dunno why i actually went but i didnt want to take an off today. anyways, lots to talk about...(got 3 vids today: military press and 2 sets of CGBP)

Military Press: so Eric and Chris both brought it to my notice last week that my military press was really not official because i didnt make the bar touch my clavicle. SO, this time i decided to stick to 120 and make the bar touch my clavicle on every rep. a vid has been provided. im happy because now i know next week ill knock out 120x5x5 and then the week after its 3x5x135 

Pull-ups: new PR.....im happy... 

Close Grip Bench Press: got a vid for this too. felt awesome.

Overhead Shrugs: my shoulders are very happy  

Russian Twists: a breeze...i need to figure out what eric meant by doing these standing with a barbell....ill do some research on this before my next workout...

Decline Sit-ups: boring

Diet: tons of food. all good.  

Overall: good workout. im very happy that i was able to do so much even after me being so sick (i also had a fever in the morning)....i also felt very dehydrated today for some reason...well, i made up for that by drinking 3 litres total before sleeping lol....today mornings im feeling fine though - no cough, no cold, no fever. whoo-hoo....

as always, have a GREAT weekend everyone!!!  
​


----------



## Andalite (Jul 14, 2007)

ok here is the vid:

Upper 2 Week 9

some notes:

Military Press 120x5
on rep 3 i lost balance because someone behind me tripped and fell and i lost concentration. luckily, i recovered and i was able to knock out 2 more reps. i didnt take another vid because i was bored. but i wish i had. noentheless, the bar did touch my clavicle (i think  ). 

Close Grip Bench Press Set #1
my head got cut off lol.....

Close Grip Bench Press Set #2
ok now when i got up i got cut off lol...


----------



## Andalite (Jul 16, 2007)

*Summer '07 Upper-Lower Split*
*LOWER 1 - WEEK 10*


*Workout:-*


*Deadlifts = * 1 sets x 5 reps x 275 lbs (125 kgs)

*Speed Deadlifts @ 50% of 1RM = * 10 sets x 1 rep x 175 lbs (80 kgs)

*Bulgarian Split Squats =* 2 sets x 6 reps x 65 lbs (32 kgs)

*Overhead Dumbell Side Bends = * 3 sets x 12 reps x 10 lbs (5 kgs)

*Grip Work using Barbell Curls = * 1 sets x 6 reps x 65 lbs (30 kgs)

*Hyperextensions = * 1 set x 10 reps x BW​

*TOTAL POUNDAGE:-*


W10 --->>> 3,905 lbs
W9 --->>> 6,005 lbs
W8 --->>> 6,195 lbs
W7 --->>> 5,900 lbs
W6 --->>> 5,000lbs
W5 --->>> 8,275 lbs
W4 --->>> 6,455 lbs
W3---->>> 6,900 lbs
W2 --->>> n/a
W1 --->>> 7,575 lbs​
*Overall Impression:-*


a new workout for me. i was supposed to do good mornings but i havent been keeping good form on them and ive tweaked my lower back pretty bad thanks to them. i could just reset the weight and start again but i dont think right now in my lifting career i need to worry about them. in due time when i reach a stage where they will play an essential part i will put them back in. for now, they're out. 

Deadlifts: it wasnt as easy as i thought at all. however i know my form was pretty good  im very happy with my form actually. but no, they werent easy. at the time during with i did dc training, i was able to knock out a good 7-8 reps with this weight. i could have easily done atleast 5-6 more today. so i guess my strength has improved. right now, im taking my 1RM to be my old 1RM = 355 lbs. 

Speed Deadlifts: i did not run this idea past eric and i came up with it when i was at the gym itself. i think im gonna get clobbered by him for this...however, i did this for a purpose...they same reason why i used to do DE work on the texas method. if Eric gives me the ok, im gonna reduce the weight for this next time. 

Bulgarian Squats: i reduced the weight drastically on this. i wasnt really all that tired from the DE work. i reduced it because i wanted to work on form. i also did 2 sets because i didnt see the need to go balls to the wall with this. exactly as eric had asked me to do before. infact, he had warned me that i will not be doing this correctly and it will catch up with me later on. well, he was right again. so well...ive reduced the weight and im working on posture, smooth form, etc..

Overhead Dumbbell Side Bends: nice

Grip Work: boring. 

Diet: good food today

Overall: good workout. i saw harry potter 5 yesterday. quite a good movie. a few technical errors but otherwise it was a good movie. as for today's workout....it was good. did not move too much wieght. i just hope Eric isnt pissed about me doing speed deads. if he gives me the ok, im gonna go ahead with these but at a much lighter weight (165 or 155 lbs instead of 175). 

stay safe everyone​


----------



## Andalite (Jul 17, 2007)

*Summer '07 Upper-Lower Split*
*UPPER 1 - WEEK 8*

*Workout:-*

*Flat Bench Press  = * 1 sets x 3 reps x 205 lbs (90 kgs)

*Regular Rows = * n/a

*Low Incline Dumbbell Bench Press =* 3 sets x 7 reps x 65 lbs (30 kgs)

*Chin-ups = * 11 + 5 = 16 

*Facepulls =* 2 sets x 10 reps x 70 lbs (35 kgs)

*Bar Rollouts = * 2 sets x 10 reps​
*TOTAL POUNDAGE:-*
W10 --->>> 4,940 lbs
W9 --->>> 8,060 lbs
W8 --->>> 6,315 lbs
W7 --->>> 7,730 lbs
W6 --->>> 6,780 lbs
W5 --->>> 9,580 lbs
W4 --->>> 10,170 lbs
W3 --->>> 9,585 lbs
W2 --->>> n/a
W1 --->>> 7,150 lbs​*Overall Impression:-*

wierd workout...

Bench Press: ok i got a vid of this. a new 3RM attempt. as per Eric's orders. why am i pissed? because the fucking trainer who i instructed over a fucking dozen times NOT to even touch the motherfucking bar unless i was failing kept making it is goddamn point to hold it. he did not help me to push it up and i didnt need his help but his hands kept shooting out when i was past midway and he would hold the bar. fucking asshole. my damn training partner ditched me today so i had to rely on my gf holding the camera and this chut of an instructor spotting me  im gonna try this one more time next week and do it the right way. it is a PR for me but im not counting it legal unless i do it on my own.  

Regular Rows: ive tweaked me lower back a bit and i might take the remaining of this week off. tomorrow is in any case an off day so if by thursday im feeling fine ill go to the gym otherwise ill skip this week. 

Low Incline Dumbbell Bench Press: im happy

Chin-ups: felt great!  

Diet: tons of good food. im very happy.  

Overall: in a way i am happy with this workout. i cant belive i knocked out 205 lbs for 3 reps. that is a major achievement for me considering less than 8 months ago i wasnt even gonna be lifting again. however, i am upset because if that damn trainer had kept control over his instincts and NOT put his hand on the bar i could've showed off that my nre 3RM is 205 lol....plus, my lower back is a bit tweaked and im gonna take the remaining of this week provided it doesnt clear up by thursday. for information, the left part of my lower back went through supercompression (unequal on the left side) when i did good mornings last week. deep down inside though, i am very happy that i got 3 reps with 205. i know next week i will be able to pull it off once again.

have a good week y'all! ​


----------



## Andalite (Jul 17, 2007)

Click here for video of Bench Press 205 x 3


----------



## Andalite (Jul 20, 2007)

*Summer '07 Upper-Lower Split*
*UPPER 2 - WEEK 10*


*Workout:-*


*Military Press = * 4 sets x 5 reps x 120 lbs (55 kgs)

*Pull-ups =* 8 + 6 + 5 + 4 = 23

*Close Grip Bench Press = * 3 sets x 7 reps x 155 lbs (70 kgs)

*Overhead Shrugs = * 3 sets x 12 reps x 75 lbs (35 kgs)

*Russian Twists = * 2 sets x 10 reps x 25 lbs (10 kgs)

*Decline Sit-ups = * 2 sets x 15 reps x BW​

*TOTAL POUNDAGE:-*


W10 --->>> 12,610 lbs
W9 --->>> 11,730 lbs
W8 --->>> 11,050 lbs
W7 --->>> 10,655 lbs
W6 --->>> 11,220 lbs
W5 ---->>> 12,210 lbs
W4 --->>> 13,270 lbs
W3 --->>> n/a
W2 --->>> n/a
W1 --->>> 8,847 lbs​
*Overall Impression:-*


ok i havent been well at all. i have a horrible stomach upset. im under a shitload of antibiotics right now and my diet today was shitty. to top it off i slept in an awkward position and i have a horrible catch on my neck and i cant turn it to the right. it was really bad in the morning but my gf gave me a nice neck massage and im much better right now. it will go by tomorrow most likely. however, i was not feeling 100% at all and i was in no mood to workout. but since i had skipped yesterday's session i decided to go today. the only good news is that my lower back pain has finally gone. 

Military Press: added 1 more set. vid has been taken. 

Pull-ups: couldnt knock out 9 reps like last time. only got 8. got a vid. 

Close Grip Bench Press: got a vid for this too. new PR. 

Overhead Shrugs: my shoulders are very happy  

Russian Twists: this new variaition done standing with a barbell isnt as easy as i thought it would be. i did it in the right manner using my trunk instead of my arms to push the bar. 

Decline Sit-ups: boring

Diet: sad sad diet as most of what i ate today came out 30 minutes late  

Overall: good workout...however, im just trying to get back to my old healthy method of living lol.....i dont like being sick....and this neck is killing me!!! i saw the gridiron gang last night and it was a great movie. i saw it when it released last year but i enjoyed watching this movie again. i liked it. 

as always, have a GREAT weekend everyone!!!  
​


----------



## Andalite (Jul 20, 2007)

video link:  Click Here


----------



## Andalite (Jul 20, 2007)

....


----------



## Andalite (Jul 23, 2007)

*Summer '07 Upper-Lower Split*
*LOWER 1 - WEEK 11*


*Workout:-*


*Speed Deadlifts = * 8 sets x 2 reps x 135 lbs (60 kgs)

*Deadlifts = * 1 sets x 1 reps x 285 lbs (130 kgs)

*Bulgarian Split Squats =* n/a

*Overhead Dumbell Side Bends = * n/a

*Grip Work using Barbell Curls = * n/a

*Hyperextensions = * n/a​

*TOTAL POUNDAGE:-*


W11 --->>> 2,445 lbs
W10 --->>> 3,905 lbs
W9 --->>> 6,005 lbs
W8 --->>> 6,195 lbs
W7 --->>> 5,900 lbs
W6 --->>> 5,000lbs
W5 --->>> 8,275 lbs
W4 --->>> 6,455 lbs
W3---->>> 6,900 lbs
W2 --->>> n/a
W1 --->>> 7,575 lbs​
*Overall Impression:-*


horrible horrible workout. several things to discuss. 

1.) my stomach is still a bit upset and i am pumped to my eyeballs with antibiotics. today is supposed to be the second last day of the dosage to day after tomorrow im gonna be fine. diet has remained very good however. nonethless inspite of me eating well over 300 grams of protein and over 5 litres of water, ive lost 2 kgs  and i ate a good pre workout meal too today  this really really sucks. but no doubt ill get this weight back in a week tops. it doesnt look like ive lost any weight though and my friend who i met after 3 days looked at me today and said "dude...ur looking a lot bigger today" so i dunno what to make of this. 

2.) my lower back has NOT healed. after i injured it in week 8 of the texas method way back in february 2007 when i did rounded back ass to grass squats with 295 for a double, it healed after i did the ice/heat/ice/heat/ice/heat/ice/heat treatment in 1-2 weeks. however, 2 weeks ago when i did those shit heavy good mornings (that means a measly 135 lbs) with incorrect form ive got that left lower back pain again and i havent been doing the ice/heat/ice/heat/ice/heat treatment like how i was supposed to. in addition to that i have been doing dumbbell swings with bad form, barbell rows with a weight too heavy for me so their becoming yates rows which i am mostly deadlifting from the ground in addition to the fact that my sleeping posture last night was really really bad. i dunno what it is with my sleeping posture: first the neck problem now i wake up with a sore lower back...damn....this must be a passing phase...

3.) during the speed deads my lower back was fine. but when i pulled the 130 kgs off the floor my left lower back was literally screaming in agony so i immediately stopped. my legs werent even slightly pumped from the lift off. my grip was good too. everything other than my lower back was perfectly fine. 

4.) so whats the plan? my lower back only hurts when i do deadlifts. it doesnt hurt when i bench. i have two options: (a) i go to the gym tomorrow for upper 1 and i handle it well. i also do tons of ice/heat treatment tonight which should make me 99% ready for tomorrow. i continue this treatment till thursday. or, (b) i take a week off. now, i dont want to take a week off because this problem isnt as much as im making it sound. yes, it is hurting, but its not excrutiating pain. so i can get away with this but i dont want this to become a pain in my ass later on in life. so if i have to take this week and the next off to let this heal then ill do that. but i doubt it will come to that. needless to say, im gonna be extra cautious with this. and this sucks even more because Eric JUST gave me an excellent plan to push my squats starting this thursday. i guess that plan will probably be postponed a bit. shit. 

ill update y'all tomorrow iwht how im feeling. 

have a good one everyone ​


----------



## Andalite (Jul 24, 2007)

*Summer '07 Upper-Lower Split*
*UPPER 1 - WEEK 11*

*Workout:-*

*Flat Bench Press  = * 4 sets x 2 reps x 185 lbs (85 kgs)

*Regular Rows = * n/a

*Low Incline Dumbbell Bench Press =* 3 sets x 7 reps x 65 lbs (30 kgs)

*Chin-ups = * 10 + 8 + 5 + 4 + 3 = 30

*Facepulls =* 2 sets x 10 reps x 70 lbs (35 kgs)

*Bar Rollouts = * n/a​
*TOTAL POUNDAGE:-*
W11 --->>> 8,395 lbs
W10 --->>> 4,940 lbs
W9 --->>> 8,060 lbs
W8 --->>> 6,315 lbs
W7 --->>> 7,730 lbs
W6 --->>> 6,780 lbs
W5 --->>> 9,580 lbs
W4 --->>> 10,170 lbs
W3 --->>> 9,585 lbs
W2 --->>> n/a
W1 --->>> 7,150 lbs​*Overall Impression:-*

ive been doing the ice treatment thingy and my lower back is MUCH better. its still not at all 100% in any way but its much better than yesterday where getting off the chair was a challenge. but today i was pretty conservative on anything and everything both in the gym and out of it. yes, that means no sex today. which sucks. 

Bench Press: this wasnt too tough on me. not too easy either but i could have gone a tad bit more for reps. well, 185 for 3x3 is my max and this was 1 rep short overall but i could have done 3x5 or something too. however, i was very very scared that i would fuck up my lower back with a single rep so i did this light and easy and on 2 sets i used zero leg drive (the last two sets) where i focussed solely on upper body strength. lower back was totally fine with this.   

Regular Rows: skipped this because of the back problem. i wasnt gonna take a chance. made up for this by doing so many chin-ups sets (5x failure)

Low Incline Dumbbell Bench Press: kept the same weight as last time. my trainers carried the dumbbells across the gym for me hahahha....so all i had to do was lift them up. and put them down lol... this was too easy and i could have lifted more but i wasnt gonna take the chance. 

Chin-ups: 5 sets to failure. made up for the lack of any other back work. this wasnt too difficult and ill be adding in weight next week (provided my lower back is ok).   

Diet: tons of good food. im very happy.  

Overall: ok so here is the plan for now. im icing my back. im gonna do it all through tomorrow and day after till the pain goes. its MUCH better than yesterday so i give it 2 days till it goes. however, since it has gone does not mean that the injury has disappeared (Eric's words and i agree from personal expereince with the shoulder injuries). infact, these injuries have a nasty way to showing their ugly heads from time to time. so...im gonna let this heal. no lower workout for me this week. ill do some very very light intensity cardio this week. friday will be upper 2 but ill see how that goes. if doing standing militaries is gonna screw my lower back, ill do either DE bench or inclines instead. lets see. but there is no chance im gonna do any squatting this week for sure. by next week i will most probably "feel" 100% but im gonna take the lwoer body days off in terms of weighttraining and do some light intensity cardio. upper's will be relatively light and conservative too. if i feel up to it then the week after i will be back in full swing in terms of working out on my lower body. but that week will be conservative too. the week after will be when i come in with all the heavy iron lol...i will ofcourse be over eating to increase my weight throughout this period. 

saw scary movie 4 for the second time today. not as good as scary movie 3. also so the inside man. good movie. and the untouchables. fantastic movie. as u can all see ive been icing my back and wathcing a lot of movies today  

anyways, have a good week y'all​


----------



## Andalite (Jul 30, 2007)

*Summer '07 Upper-Lower Split*
*LOWER 1 - WEEK 12*


*Workout:-*


*Speed Deadlifts = * n/a

*Deadlifts = * 2 sets x 8 reps x 185 lbs (85 kgs)

*Bulgarian Split Squats =* 2 sets x 6 reps x 60 lbs (30 kgs - 14 kgs per hand) 

*Overhead Dumbbell Side Bends = * n/a

*Grip Work using Hammerl Curls = * 2 sets x 8 reps x 40 lbs (18 kgs)

*Hyperextensions = * 1 set x 15 reps​

*TOTAL POUNDAGE:-*


W12 --->>> 3,680 lbs
W11 --->>> 2,445 lbs
W10 --->>> 3,905 lbs
W9 --->>> 6,005 lbs
W8 --->>> 6,195 lbs
W7 --->>> 5,900 lbs
W6 --->>> 5,000lbs
W5 --->>> 8,275 lbs
W4 --->>> 6,455 lbs
W3---->>> 6,900 lbs
W2 --->>> n/a
W1 --->>> 7,575 lbs​
*Overall Impression:-*


im back everyone!!! hahahahhaha 

Deadlifts: i thought this would be shit easy but it wasnt at all. and i cant explain why either. my diet has been spot on. im back @ 85 kgs (185 lbs) cold early morning temperature so i cant understand why the heck this was so damn tough today. and it wasnt even my lower back which was hurting. my lower back is fine. its just that i wasnt very comfortable. im not too disappointed though. i want to run a theory by eric about this subject. 

Bulgarian Squats: easy work here too. this was too easy actually. but i really need to work on my form. 

Grip Work: haha...these hammer curls felt awesome. i want my forearms to become shit big and my grip strength is gonna improve a lot i believe. 

Diet: this has been really good over the last week. im getting a LOT of meat in. i actually spent some time monitoring myself and my protein powder intake has gone down to zero grams (i dont take whey on my off days) but im eating well over 2 kgs of chicken alone per day. in addition to that i have been eating tons of fruits and a few vegetables. i need to work on getting in some veggies. i hardly eat any vegetables. but my diet has been this good for the last 6 days and i am very happy with this. im also glad my weight has gone back to what it used to be. whoo..what a relief hahaha

Overall: looking forward to tomorrow's training. i bet its gonna be fun ahaha. 

have a good one everyone ​


----------



## Andalite (Jul 31, 2007)

*Summer '07 Upper-Lower Split*
*UPPER 1 - WEEK 12*

*Workout:-*

*Flat Bench Press  = * 2 sets x 3 reps x 175 lbs (80 kgs)

*JS Rows = * 3 sets x 6 reps x 145 lbs (65 kgs)

*Low Incline Dumbbell Bench Press =* 3 sets x 5 reps x 70 lbs (32 kgs)

*Weighted Chin-ups = * 4 sets x 5 reps x +6 kgs (total = 190 lbs = 90 kgs)

*Facepulls =* 2 sets x 10 reps x 80 lbs (40 kgs)

*Bar Rollouts = * n/a​
*TOTAL POUNDAGE:-*
W12 --->>> 8,510 lbs
 W11 --->>> 8,395 lbs
W10 --->>> 4,940 lbs
W9 --->>> 8,060 lbs
W8 --->>> 6,315 lbs
W7 --->>> 7,730 lbs
W6 --->>> 6,780 lbs
W5 --->>> 9,580 lbs
W4 --->>> 10,170 lbs
W3 --->>> 9,585 lbs
W2 --->>> n/a
W1 --->>> 7,150 lbs​*Overall Impression:-*

lower back pain is zero. the funny thing is that the pain has shifted. before it was exactly to the left of my spine. now its on my left side of my body. key words are: of my body. its almost as if its migrated to the left. but its hardly anything. just a tiny strain. but thats very very wierd...

Bench Press: i bombed out. i wanted to do 3x5x175 but i got screwed at rep 3. i dunno how this happened. it should have been ok for 5. then i did the second set and it appreared as if i was pushing myself too hard. so i thought its better for me to just back off this for now. im glad i did.    

JS Rows: i felt sooooooo good doing these again haha. regular barbell rows suck compared to this. ive taken the vids of set 1 and 2 which i will post as soon as youtube clears them. 

Low Incline Dumbbell Bench Press: new PR for me. it was quite easy actually. i did the first 2 sets with great ease but then i took like a 5 minute break before the last set (my gf needed a spot and then i had to chitchat) and that kinda made me lose my groove a bit. 

Chin-ups: these were amazing! i cant believe i knocked out 4x5. haha. this was tough but im so glad i managed to get this done! whoo hoo.    

Diet: good food.   

Overall: good workout. i hope everyone is having a good week  

cheers​


----------



## Andalite (Jul 31, 2007)

the 2 vids of today:

*JS Rows 145 x 6*

Click here for set 1

Click here for set 2


----------



## Andalite (Aug 2, 2007)

*Summer '07 Upper-Lower Split*
*LOWER 2 - WEEK 12*


*Workout:-*


*Low Box Squats = * 3 sets x 8 reps x 185 lbs (85 kgs)

*Romanian Deadlifts =* 3 sets x 6 reps x 165 lbs (75 kgs)

*Single Leg Romanian Deadlifts = * 2 sets x 10 reps x 60 lbs (30 kgs)

*Glute Ham Raises = * 2 sets x 8 reps x BW

*Standing Ab Pulldowns = * 2 sets x 10 reps x 70 lbs (35 kgs)

*Hyperextensions = * 1 set x 15 reps x BW​

*TOTAL POUNDAGE:-*


W12 --->>> 7,710 lbs
W11 --->>> n/a
W10 --->>> n/a
W9 --->>> 11,910 lbs
W8 --->>> 11,115 lbs
W7 --->>> 14,500 lbs
W6 --->>> 11,880 lbs
W5 --->>> 6,375 lbs
W4 --->>> n/a
W3 --->>> 15,060 lbs
W2 --->>> n/a
W1 --->>> 14,560 lbs​
*Overall Impression:-*


good workout. took vids of 2 sets of low box squats, 2 sets of single leg RDLs and 2 sets of GHRs.  the whole damn collection is over 20 MB so its gonna take some time to upload it to youtube...so please be patient

Low Box Squats: they felt tough but i think i did them with good form. 

Romanian DeadliftS: felt good. 

Single Leg Romanian Deadlifts: ok u guys are going to laugh a lot at these 2 vids. on the first one, i started out with my right leg and it was ok. then i shifted to my left leg and i couldnt balance the first few reps. i got the hang of it eventually. in the second vid, i start off with my left leg, have a few start up problems and then i shift to my right. here too i have some balance issues. damnit, this looked really really goofy. but, i hope to get better at this with time. after doing this exercise my hams and my ass were hurting a LOT. 

Glute Ham Raises: my ass was hurting a lot. i dont know how i managed to do these. they werent perfect, but i tried to work on my form. not all the GHRs were good but im sure a few reps were.    

Diet: great food. ate tons of food.  

Overall: it was a good workout. i liked it.  

hope everyone's week is going good. 

thanks for reading

peace
​


----------



## P-funk (Aug 2, 2007)

you are very detailed and thorough with your entries and training notes.


----------



## Andalite (Aug 2, 2007)

thanks p-funk!


----------



## Andalite (Aug 2, 2007)

The Video: Click Here


----------



## Andalite (Aug 3, 2007)

*Summer '07 Upper-Lower Split*
*UPPER 2 - WEEK 12*


*Workout:-*


*Military Press = * 4 sets x 5 reps x 120 lbs (55 kgs)

*Pull-ups =* 8 + 6 + 5 + 4 = 23

*Close Grip Bench Press = * 2 sets x 5 reps x 165 lbs (75 kgs)

*Overhead Shrugs = * 3 sets x 20 reps x 75 lbs (35 kgs)

*Russian Twists = * 2 sets x 10 reps x 25 lbs (10 kgs)

*Decline Sit-ups = * 2 sets x 15 reps x BW​

*TOTAL POUNDAGE:-*


W12 --->>> 12,805 lbs
W11 --->>> n/a
W10 --->>> 12,610 lbs
W9 --->>> 11,730 lbs
W8 --->>> 11,050 lbs
W7 --->>> 10,655 lbs
W6 --->>> 11,220 lbs
W5 ---->>> 12,210 lbs
W4 --->>> 13,270 lbs
W3 --->>> n/a
W2 --->>> n/a
W1 --->>> 8,847 lbs​
*Overall Impression:-*


took two vids today. one was of CGBP and the other was a form check vid of me doing rows with 135 (only 1 light set).... 

Military Press: somehow i didnt feel this exercise today. i dunno, i really wanted to do 5x5 with this this week but i decided to change my grip on these and do them exactly how they are laid out in SS and i found this too tough to do a 5th set of. so i stopped at 4. ill try for set #5 next time.  

Pull-ups: nothing new 

Close Grip Bench Press: new PR 

Overhead Shrugs: i did some really high rep shit because i was doing it controlled and not baliistically. so i thought id knock out a few more reps per set...im not going to increase the weight because i dont think it would be beneficial for my shoulders. however, i will reduce reps next week...or i might not...  

Russian Twists: nothing new 

Decline Sit-ups: boring

Diet: good food.  

Overall: pretty ok workout.  

as always, have a GREAT weekend everyone!!!  
​


----------



## Andalite (Aug 3, 2007)

Video:

Click Here for CGBP 165x5 video


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 3, 2007)

Looking good Andalite.  I applaud your dedication and wish you nothing but the best of rewards for your continued efforts.  I've been lurking here in your journal on and off for a while now and I'm impressed with your dedication. I missed seeing it so I wanted to ask you what kind of periodization have you been doing?  I see you kinda struggling with making gains from week 4 on out through week 11 and wondered what you are doing for change-ups and how you schedule your rest stops and recovery times.


----------



## Andalite (Aug 3, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Looking good Andalite.  I applaud your dedication and wish you nothing but the best of rewards for your continued efforts.  I've been lurking here in your journal on and off for a while now and I'm impressed with your dedication. I missed seeing it so I wanted to ask you what kind of periodization have you been doing?  I see you kinda struggling with making gains from week 4 on out through week 11 and wondered what you are doing for change-ups and how you schedule your rest stops and recovery times.



hi BC  

thanks for the kind words.

im not sure what do u mean by "periodization"? 

periodization means planning ur training for the entire year with respect to what type of programs u will be doing to frequency, etc...

for me, this year is:

Spring Semester 2007 - Texas Method
Summer 2007 - Upper Lower
Fall 2007 - Upper Lower or Full Body

i think by "periodization" u actually mean "progression" in the sense that how am i planning my progress? am i correct?


----------

